# Wartezimmer 2013



## rmfausi (13. Oktober 2012)

Hallo an alle, 
ich fange dann einfach mal an. 

Heute habe ich ein/mein Torque EX Gapstar in evil black bestellt, verfügbar KW49. Bin mal gespannt, bis jetzt hat es bei mir immer gut geklappt.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Pevloc (13. Oktober 2012)

Nerve AL 29 - KW13 ... Noch Fragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sicksin (13. Oktober 2012)

Nerve AL 7.0 - verfügbar!

Ich bin mal gespannt wie lange es dauert, bis es da ist. Zumal ich als Wiedereinsteiger und aktuell Bike-loser extrem ungeduldig bin...


----------



## ltdrace (14. Oktober 2012)

sicksin schrieb:


> Nerve AL 7.0 - verfügbar!
> 
> Ich bin mal gespannt wie lange es dauert, bis es da ist. Zumal ich als Wiedereinsteiger und aktuell Bike-loser extrem ungeduldig bin...




Das Nerve AL 7.0 habe ich zurzeit auch im Auge. Wäre nett, wenn du ein paar schöne Pics von dem Rad in die Gallerie setzen könntest wenn du es aufgebaut hast.

Eine Frage habe ich zum AL 7.0 im Vergleich zum AL 8.0 in Bezug auf die Gabel.

AL 7.0 hat eine  									 																				Fox 32 Float CTD Evolution verbaut.

AL 8.0 hat eine  									 																				Fox 32 Float CTD FIT Performance.

Welchen Unterschied gibt es zwischen diesen beiden Gabeln ?

Gruß


----------



## sicksin (14. Oktober 2012)

@ltdrace: geht klar, mach ich gerne!

Bezüglich der beiden Fox-Modelle gab es schon etliche Diskussionen. Im Zweifel mal suchen...
Wenn ich mich aber recht entsinne ist das FIT lediglich eine gekapselte Dämpferkartusche, die ein minimal besseres Ansprechverhalten bieten soll, aber schlechter zu warten ist. Hier sollte aber nochmal jemand etwas dazu schreiben, der sich sicher ist....


----------



## Quasarmin (15. Oktober 2012)

ltdrace schrieb:


> AL 7.0 hat eine  									 																				Fox 32 Float CTD Evolution verbaut.
> 
> AL 8.0 hat eine  									 																				Fox 32 Float CTD FIT Performance.
> 
> ...



Fachlich kann ich dir nicht helfen, aber ein Unterschied dürfte um die 300 Euro Aufpreis sein ;-)

Habe mir gestern (14.10.12) das Nerve AL 7.0 in "storm" bestellt, bin mal gespannt wann es kommt.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## sicksin (16. Oktober 2012)

Beim "storm" wäre ich neugierig, ob die Schrift wie im großen Bild orange ist oder ob sie wie bei den kleinen Bildern giftgrün ist... Wäre sie giftgrün hätte ich mich mit dem "black-ano" doch falsch entschieden...

Stellst du hier dann auch mal Bilder rein?


----------



## Quasarmin (16. Oktober 2012)

sicksin schrieb:


> Beim "storm" wäre ich neugierig, ob die Schrift wie im großen Bild orange ist oder ob sie wie bei den kleinen Bildern giftgrün ist... Wäre sie giftgrün hätte ich mich mit dem "black-ano" doch falsch entschieden...
> 
> Stellst du hier dann auch mal Bilder rein?



Hmm, jetzt machst du mich stutzig. Die kleinen grau/giftgrünen Felder habe ich auch schon bemerkt, ging aber davon aus das zu erhalten was als Bike abgebildet wird. Das wäre schon der Hammer wenn das Bike anders aussieht, denn von dem giftgrün wäre ich nicht so angetan. Ausserdem passt orange zu unseren Club-Klamotten.

Ich werde ein Bild machen und hier einstellen sobald es da ist. Ich weiß nicht wie ernst man die Lieferzeit bei Canyon nehmen kann, bestelle das erste Mal da. Ein Bekannter will das AL 7.0 dann anschauen und sich mal draufsetzen und dann auch bestellen.
Ich glaube ich frage da morgen wegen der Farbe mal an... obwohl .. nehmen würde ich es trotzdem, wäre aber keine Art etwas anderes zu liefern wie dargestellt. Beim black-ano sind mir die roten Declas vor allem an den Rädern zu heftig, das sieht fast aus wie ein Zirkusrad.


----------



## Jason13 (16. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, ich hab auch das gapstar bestellt in weiss grün (= kW 49  mal gucken obs klappt (=


----------



## sicksin (17. Oktober 2012)

Quasarmin schrieb:


> Hmm, jetzt machst du mich stutzig. Die kleinen grau/giftgrünen Felder habe ich auch schon bemerkt, ging aber davon aus das zu erhalten was als Bike abgebildet wird. Das wäre schon der Hammer wenn das Bike anders aussieht, denn von dem giftgrün wäre ich nicht so angetan. Ausserdem passt orange zu unseren Club-Klamotten.
> 
> Ich werde ein Bild machen und hier einstellen sobald es da ist. Ich weiß nicht wie ernst man die Lieferzeit bei Canyon nehmen kann, bestelle das erste Mal da. Ein Bekannter will das AL 7.0 dann anschauen und sich mal draufsetzen und dann auch bestellen.
> Ich glaube ich frage da morgen wegen der Farbe mal an... obwohl .. nehmen würde ich es trotzdem, wäre aber keine Art etwas anderes zu liefern wie dargestellt. Beim black-ano sind mir die roten Declas vor allem an den Rädern zu heftig, das sieht fast aus wie ein Zirkusrad.



Kann ich voll und ganz verstehen, mir gefiel der Kontrast aber auf jeden Fall besser als das grau mit dem orange. Wären die Schriften nicht orange, sondern giftgrün, hätte ich mir wahrscheinlich das gekauft.

Bei dem rot hoffe ich noch darauf, dass das rot in echt nicht so krass rüberkommt, ansonsten müssen die Decals runter.


----------



## sicksin (17. Oktober 2012)

Oh Freude! Es ist unterwegs, ich bin jetzt mal blauäugig und hoffe, dass es bis zum Wochenende da ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quasarmin (17. Oktober 2012)

Nerve AL 7.0 storm, bestellt 14.10.12 - Heute kam Bestätigung mit Liefertermin KW43. Mein Clubkumpel hat einen Tag früher das Nerve AL 8.0 black-ano bestellt, und hat Liefertermin KW42 genannt bekommen.


----------



## Jeyjoe (17. Oktober 2012)

Heute ein Nerve AL29 9.9 in der (Hammer Geilen ) Farbe Storm bestellt.
Lieferbar leider erst in KW 14 (erste Apr.-Wo.).


----------



## sicksin (18. Oktober 2012)

Mein Nerve AL in black-ano ist gerade angekommen! Zusammengebaut ist es schon, Probefahrt muss leider noch ein wenig warten...

Aber es sieht in echt doch deutlich besser aus als auf den Bildern, war definitiv die richtige Farbentscheidung für mich. Die roten Akzente sind in echt auch bei weitem nicht so aggressiv und "laut" wie auf den Bildern.

Ich stelle demnächst auch Bilder in mein Album.


----------



## rmfausi (18. Oktober 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch sicksin,
ich wünsche dir viel Spass mit dem Rad. Mein Nerve XC aus 2008 habe  ich bis jetzt nichts auszusetzen, es hat einfach alles mitgemacht. Von Marathon bis Tour und dieses Jahr ein AX. Ich musste nur Verschleißteile wechseln.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Quasarmin (18. Oktober 2012)

Moin

Glückwunsch, meins soll nächste Woche kommen. Ist beim Nerve AL ein Canyon Kettenstrebenschutz dabei? Ich sehe öfter Bilder mit Kettenstrebenschutz mit Canyon Schriftzug. Auf der Homepage werden sie ohne Schutz dargestellt. 

Gruß Armin


----------



## sicksin (19. Oktober 2012)

Vielen Dank, ich bin auch ganz happy, aber leider wird es mit der Probefahrt wirklich erst am Wochenende was - sehr schade...

@ Armin: Japp, ein Neoprenkettenstrebenschutz ist dabei, genauso wie Federgabelpumpe, ein sehr interessanter Drehmomentschlüssel, ein kompletter Satz Reflektoren und Manuals ohne Ende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jason13 (19. Oktober 2012)

Das mit den Reflektoren find ich echt lustig, ob die wohl auch beim torque frx dabei sind?


----------



## mssc (19. Oktober 2012)

Ja, sind sie


----------



## mahofsi (19. Oktober 2012)

Heute die Bestätigung für mein Nerve AL+ 8.0 in stealth bekommen. Liefertermin soll KW 52 sein. 

Viele Grüße
Marcel


----------



## speichenquaeler (19. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir ist nen Gapstar in M und waldgrünweiß im Zulauf. LT KW49. Ich plane ne Reverb Stealth nachzurüsten.

Geht das ohne weiteres und großes Gefummel??? (Ingenieurstitel+Schrauberfähigkeiten vorhanden)

Beste Grüße


----------



## Jason13 (19. Oktober 2012)

Habe ich auch vor  und sicher wieso soll das nich gehen? Da sind die Halterungen schon da (= also kein ding, weil es die andern Modelle ja mit reverb gibt


----------



## rmfausi (19. Oktober 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Bei mir ist nen Gapstar in M und waldgrünweiß im Zulauf. LT KW49. Ich plane ne Reverb Stealth nachzurüsten.
> 
> Geht das ohne weiteres und großes Gefummel??? (Ingenieurstitel+Schrauberfähigkeiten vorhanden)
> 
> Beste Grüße



Auf der Eurobike wurde mir gesagt, dass die Öffnung im Sattelrohr über dem Tretlager von Canyon eingefräst wird. Wenn diese Öffnung nicht vorhanden ist kann man diese auch nachträglich von Canyon fertigen lassen. Am besten du frägst vorher nach wie es beim Gapstar gemacht ist. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## speichenquaeler (19. Oktober 2012)

Jason13 schrieb:


> Habe ich auch vor  und sicher wieso soll das nich gehen? Da sind die Halterungen schon da (= also kein ding, weil es die andern Modelle ja mit reverb gibt



Ich meinte die Stealth.

Hab bei der Hotline angerufen...die meinten "Kein Problem...gleicher Rahmen wie die Stealthmodelle"

Beste Grüße


----------



## Quasarmin (20. Oktober 2012)

Moin

mein Nerve AL 7.0 storm, bestellt 13.10.12 ist heute morgen 20.10.12 angekommen. Ist noch im Karton, habe aber schon mal nachgeschaut, die Schrift ist wie auf dem großen Bild auf der Canyon-HP dargestellt in orange.
Ich bau das Bike nun zusammen und mache eine Probefahrt, Bilder vom neuen Nerve in seinem Element lade ich heute abend mal hoch.


----------



## Jason13 (20. Oktober 2012)

Quasarmin schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> mein Nerve AL 7.0 storm, bestellt 13.10.12 ist heute morgen 20.10.12 angekommen. Ist noch im Karton, habe aber schon mal nachgeschaut, die Schrift ist wie auf dem großen Bild auf der Canyon-HP dargestellt in orange.
> Ich bau das Bike nun zusammen und mache eine Probefahrt, Bilder vom neuen Nerve in seinem Element lade ich heute abend mal hoch.



Gefällt mir (=


----------



## sicksin (20. Oktober 2012)

Puh, dann bin ich ja beruhigt, wäre die Schrift giftgrün gewesen, wäre ich tatsächlich nachdenklich geworden, ob ich die richtige Farbe gekauft habe.

Ansonsten nach einer zweistündigen Probefahrt eines konditionell Minderbemittelten kann ich nur sagen: WOW!

Ich bin absolut begeistert, wie viel sich in den letzten Jahren getan hat. Die Bremse greift super, obwohl sie noch nicht eingefahren ist, das CTD funktioniert richtig gut, Schaltung ist richtig schön knackig!

Zur Qualität kann ich auch nur positives berichten! Keinerlei Macken oder Kratzer, alles ist super montiert, keine lockeren Schrauben, Schaltung (abgesehen von einer kleinen Feinjustierung nach der der vordere Umwerfer verlangt) super, Aussehen ist klasse!
Als Randnotiz: von den neuen XT-Pedalen bin ich auch sehr begeistert.

Mein letztes Bike hatte ich vor 6 Jahren und es war ein gebraucht gekauftes und selbstaufgebautes Specialized FSR XC. Zwischen dem XC und dem Nerve liegen qualitativ und rein vom Fahrgefühl Welten...

Ein paar Bilder von meinem neuen Schatz habe ich mal in mein Album hochgeladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quasarmin (20. Oktober 2012)

Moin

komme auch gerade von der ersten Probefahrt des Nerve AL 7.0 zurück.
Es ist mein erstes Bike von Canyon. Das Rad war sehr gut verpackt, alles sicher verstaut, keine Macken oder Kratzer. Den Vorbau musste ich noch minimal gerade rücken ansonsten Räder ran, Lenker fest, Sattel rein und Druck auf die Gabel - fertig. Die grobe Einstellung der Dämpfer war schnell gemacht, das Wetter hervorragend, also nichts wie ab damit.
Anfangs stramm gegen norddeutschen Wind, dann habe ich das AL über meine Lieblingssabschnitte geprügelt, noch nicht mal 24 Stunden her seit die Sendung Canyon verlies gings durch den ersten Matsch.
Zuvor fuhr ich lange ein Centurion NoPogo mit einer PsyloSL 125mm, verhielt sich wie ein Allmountain. Das NoPogo war mir aber auf die Dauer zu schwer, und in unseren hügeligen Touren im Wald oft zu hecklastig beim Uphill, ausserdem wippte der Eingelenker heftig. Das vergangene Jahr fuhr ich mit einem 11kg Hardtail mit starrer Gabel und super Klettereigenschaften, hat Spass gemacht ist aber ziemlich anstrengend auf rauhen Abschnitten, auch ist mir das Ding als inzwischen 50jähriger etwas zu spontan und damit zu gefährlich.
Zum Nerve AL 7.0... Anfangs empfand ich den Lenker als ungewohnt breit, aber von der Haltung her ist der XC-Aufbau für mich genau richtig (Rahmengröße M, bei Größe 1,77cm und SH 83cm). Der Sattel muss noch etwa einen Zentimeter nach hinten dann sollte es passen. Canyon lieferte das Rad mit sehr hohem Luftdruck aus, anfangs hatte ich das vor lauter Aufregung vergessen und es fuhr sich ziemlich holperig. Angehalten - eine ganze Ecke Luft abgelassen und dann wars gut (da müssen 4 bar drauf gewesen sein). Selbst unseren "Knochenschüttlerweg" meisterte das AL ganz entspannt. Die CTD-Technik macht genau was sie soll, ich finde das wirklich praktisch. Bei Stellung C kein Eintauchen der Schwinge beim Treten, lediglich bei starkem Wiegeschritt geben Dämpfer und Gabel ein wenig Weg frei, ich muss aber noch ein wenig mit dem Luftdruck experimentieren. Die ca.25% Eintauchen hatte ich ohne Trinkrucksack und Schuhe eingestellt, musste ja alles ganz schnell gehen  Bei der Fahrt waren Dämpfer und Gabel noch einen Tick zu weich, dennoch fährt sich das AL grossartig. Auf dem letzten Trail bei der Rückfahrt fühlte ich mich schon richtig wohl auf dem Bike. Der Druckpunkt der Bremsen kommt ungewöhnlich spät, sie lassen sich jedoch sehr gut dosieren und greifen auch gut wenn es sein muss (Ich bin bisher Magura Julie gefahren).
Ich habe das Rad schon richtig eingesaut, die Farbe storm ist genial, den Dreck sieht man kaum darauf. Unterhalb des Unterrohrs ist der schwarze Bereich mit Canyon Schriftzug mit einer dicken Steinschlagschutzfolie geschützt. Die Verarbeitung und Dimensionierung sieht gut aus. Mehrere meiner Clubkumpels sind von Canyon begeistert und ich muß sagen ich mag das Rad, alles in allem ein tolles Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Der Sattel ist vielleicht nicht unbedingt ein Tourensattel, aber irgendwie wollen wir ja die 12 vor dem Komma sehen ;-)

Hier ein Bild, weitere stehen in meinem Album:






Um auf das Topic einzugehen - das Warten lohnt sich.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## speichenquaeler (21. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt nur noch die "Idiotenfrisbee" hinten weg und alles stimmt!


----------



## JulianM. (21. Oktober 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Jetzt nur noch die "Idiotenfrisbee" hinten weg und alles stimmt!



sicher dass du darüber wieder diskutieren willst?


----------



## Quasarmin (21. Oktober 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Jetzt nur noch die "Idiotenfrisbee" hinten weg und alles stimmt!



Das Ding (hat sich Mavic ausgedacht) sieht richtig übel aus, muss ich gestehen. Es erfüllt den Zweck die 24 Messerspeichen zu schonen, ich lasse es dran und habe mich dafür entschieden darüber zu stehen.


----------



## speichenquaeler (21. Oktober 2012)

JulianM. schrieb:


> sicher dass du darüber wieder diskutieren willst?



Nö...weg und gut...


----------



## Power-Valve (22. Oktober 2012)

Jeyjoe schrieb:


> Heute ein Nerve AL29 9.9 in der (Hammer Geilen ) Farbe Storm bestellt.
> Lieferbar leider erst in KW 14 (erste Apr.-Wo.).



dito... 
Hab zum April dann nen 2010er Nerve XC mit 100-140er Talas abzugeben...


Gruss Uwe


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (22. Oktober 2012)

Haben die bei Canyon neuerdings einen Künstler mit Gespür fürs optische Detail eingestellt? Einige der Räder sehen ja endlich mal nach was aus, das war ja bis vor kurzem noch gruselig von den Farbkombinationen.


----------



## Orcus (22. Oktober 2012)

Reihe mich nun auch hier ein...

einmal Torque EX Gapstar als Ersatz für mein Nerv bitte


----------



## rmfausi (22. Oktober 2012)

@_Orcus_
Welches Nerve XC,AM oder ES? Ich steige vom XC auf's Gapstar um.

EDIT: Habs gerade selber gesehen: AM.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cpt.Karpf (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich habs gestern auch getan!!!! Hab mir ein schönes Nerve AL+ 9.0 in stealth bestellt. KW 52, passend zu Weihnachten. Mal gucken obs dann auch wirklich lieferbar ist.

Gruß, der Capt.


----------



## Orcus (22. Oktober 2012)

Jop war/ist ein AM...

Ist mir einfach zu wenig geworden und hat schon den bekannten Riss im Hinterbau.

Ist vieleicht ein nicht sooooo großer Schritt aber der FRX wäre für meine Zwecke auf jedenfall viel zu viel des Guten.


----------



## Nieke (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe heute mein Gapstar bestellt. Voraussichtlich kommt es in Kalenderwoche 49. Ich bin aber sowas von heiß auf das Teil!


----------



## mirko660 (22. Oktober 2012)

Hi, 
Nerve AL+ 9.0 Farbe Stealth. Lt. KW52.


----------



## mirko660 (22. Oktober 2012)




----------



## speichenquaeler (22. Oktober 2012)

@GAPstarbesteller...

Dann bin ich mal gespannt wer von uns als erstes ein funktionierendes Setup für den CCDBA hinzaubert...

Beste Grüße...noch. 6 Wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nieke (23. Oktober 2012)

@speichenquäler: Dann bin ich schon raus. Das Gapstar wird mein erstes Fully sein, dementsprechend muss ich mich erst mal an all die Puffer gewöhnen


----------



## rmfausi (23. Oktober 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> @_GAP_starbesteller...
> 
> Dann bin ich mal gespannt wer von uns als erstes ein funktionierendes Setup für den CCDBA hinzaubert...
> 
> Beste Grüße...noch. 6 Wochen




Da mach ich mit . Das soll ja auch nicht so einfach sein.
Jaaa, noch 6 Wochen...

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Dynam1c (23. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen! 

mein erster Post, mein erstes Canyon und ich freu mich riesig!

Soeben das Nerve AL+8.0 in Stealth bestellt. KW52


----------



## Jason13 (23. Oktober 2012)

Ja nur noch 6 Wochen  ich kanns kaum erwarten (=


----------



## der_erce (31. Oktober 2012)

Irgendwie hat niemand bis jetzt hier ein FRX bestellt oder täusch ich mich?


----------



## rmfausi (31. Oktober 2012)

Sieht wohl so aus. Die 2013er Modelle sind noch mehr auf DH/Bikepark getrimmt, als die 2012er Modelle. Es gibt wohl auch so richtig keine Umwerferoption die man schleiffrei hinbekommt  ausser die von simdim. Mit dem flacheren LW wirds auch nicht einfacher das FRX auf Tour mitzunehmen. Ich meine damit engere Serpentienen und Kurfen wie man sie öfters im Pfälzerwald antrifft. Das ist meine persönliche Einschätzung zu den 2013er FRX Modellen, darum gibts bei mir ein EX Gapstar. Wir können über meine Meinung gerne diskutieren. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## der_erce (31. Oktober 2012)

D.H. du hast dich noch nicht entschieden?  Na es gibt jedenfalls die Möglichkeit eines 3Fach SRAM Umwerfers, der laut DoubleU schleiffrei einwandfrei läuft. Wie sich der Lenkwinkel auf die Fahrt ausübt kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen.
Was ist wichtig zu wissen: Im Moment gibts 2 Bikes mit Single Crown und 3 mit Double Crown. Framekits gibts keine und d.h. es wird entweder so genommen wie es ist, nämlich primär für Bikeparks und Extreme Freeride, so deute ich auch FRX  , oder es wird ein gebastel. Tourentauglichkeit ist ja auch relativ. Ich kenn Leute die fahren mit 180mm in den spanischen Pyrenäen herum. Gibt auch sicherlich welche die mal 90km Touren mit 4000hm auf 180mm machen. Bei 200 wirds schon unrealistisch. Es kommt auch drauf an ob du schon nen Bike für Touren hast oder nicht.
Ich hatte mal nen Gespräch mit nem Fahrradladen weil ich mir vor ner Zeit mal ein Bionicon Ironwood eingebildet hatte. 180mm Gabel , 200mm Federweg hinten, verstellbare Uphillgeometrie...schon sehr geil. Der Typ im Laden meinte ganz trocken ich soll für Touren mein Enduro behalten (hatte überlegt es zu verscherbeln fürs Ironwood) und mir ein RICHTIGES DH/FR Bike holen und mich nicht auf solche halbe Tourengeschichten einlassen. (simdiem verzeih mir  )


----------



## rmfausi (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe mich schon entschieden, für ein EX Gapstar (KW49). Mein Fokus ist eher bei Touren und lokale Strecken als Bikepark. Ich denke die 3-5 mal die ich im Jahr im Park bin komme ich auch gut mit einem Enduro klar. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## bajcca (6. November 2012)

Überraschung von Canyon, mein Nerve CF 8.0, Liefertermin KW49, kommt bereits morgen, 4 Wochen früher


----------



## der_erce (6. November 2012)

4 Wochen ist beachtlich. Glückwunsch und viel Spass damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235358 (6. November 2012)

Heute das Grand Canyon AL29 9.9 bestellt. War überraschend plötzlich wieder auf Lager, da hab ich direkt zugeschlagen bevor es wieder weg ist.

Wenn alles klappt sollte das Rad also noch diese Woche geliefert werden. Passend dazu haben wir hier gegen Ende der Woche nochmal wieder über 10° und Sonnenschein


----------



## rmfausi (7. November 2012)

Och das ist gemein, ich muss noch bis KW49 warten.  Bei uns solls am WE eh schlechter werden (Regnen), das ist jedenfalls ein kleiner Trost für mich. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## OttoDiCatania (7. November 2012)

tschuldigung...noch'n Stuhl frei bis KW13?
Nerve Al29
grusz


----------



## radiance1 (8. November 2012)

LG an alle Wartenden!

Ich geselle mich auch mal dazu: 
Vor 3 Wochen bestellt: *Strive 8.0* 2013. Genannter Liefertermin nach Bezahlung: *KW 45*, also diese Woche!
Derzeitiger Termin auf Homepage: KW 47.

Mal sehen.


----------



## radiance1 (12. November 2012)

Update: Auf die Frage, was die Verzögerung verursacht, wurde mir geantwortet, dass noch auf Komponenten von Zuliefern gewartet würde...


----------



## Nr5 (12. November 2012)

Das dachte ich mir auch schon so... Das Race war für KW 45 angekündigt und momentan wird (noch) auf KW 48 geboten. Ich bin optimist und sag mal bis nach den Weihnachtsfeiertagen is'es da. Vorher hab ich sowieso keine Zeit zum rauf Fahrn


----------



## Leinetiger (13. November 2012)

Wie lange hat es bei euch gedauert bis ihr einen Liefertermin bekommen habt?

Habe Sonntag ein SLX 29er bestellt und habe nur die generierte Bestätigung bekommen...


----------



## bajcca (13. November 2012)

5 Tage


----------



## Nr5 (14. November 2012)

Momentan steht das Strive 9.0 Race mit KW 3 drin. Die Hotline meint es liegt daran, dass alles ab KW 45 bereits abverkauft sei. Was mich allerdings zweifeln lässt, ist die Tatsache, dass das Strive bisher im Showroom nicht aufgetaucht ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leinetiger (15. November 2012)

SLX bestellt bei voraussage mit kw 52
Geplanter Liefertermin kw 04


----------



## madmaxmatt (16. November 2012)

so, gestern das AL29 7.9 bestellt (storm). Liefertermin KW13. Dann mal frohes warten. ...  wäre einer Überraschung ("Guten Tag Hr. XY, Ihr Rad kann doch schon zu Weihnachten geliefert werden") nicht abgeneigt.


----------



## mssc (16. November 2012)

Nachdem mir vor zwei Wochen mein Rockzone gestohlen wurde und die Versicherung den Schaden übernimmt, hab ich gerade ein Torque FRX Dropzone in schwarz bestellt. 

Dürfte der erste hier mit einem 13er FRX sein, oder? KW 48 sollte es da sein


----------



## rmfausi (16. November 2012)

In "white - orange" Größe M ist es sofort lieferbar.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## der_erce (16. November 2012)

mssc schrieb:


> Nachdem mir vor zwei Wochen mein Rockzone gestohlen wurde und die Versicherung den Schaden übernimmt, hab ich gerade ein Torque FRX Dropzone in schwarz bestellt.
> 
> Dürfte der erste hier mit einem 13er FRX sein, oder? KW 48 sollte es da sein



Oh shit...wirklich? Wo war das? Gibts Infos wo man die Augen offen halten soll? Besondere TEile? Na jedenfalls bekommste wenigstens ersatz  !


----------



## Fuzzyhead (16. November 2012)

strive m blau auf dem weg nach 2 wochen warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mssc (16. November 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Oh shit...wirklich? Wo war das? Gibts Infos wo man die Augen offen halten soll? Besondere TEile? Na jedenfalls bekommste wenigstens ersatz  !



War bei uns im Haus aus dem Kellerabteil... Rund um Wien könntet ihr die Augen offen halten, hab aber keine große Hoffnung, dass das nochmal auftaucht..


----------



## der_erce (19. November 2012)

Wow...schade. Ne, ist nicht mein Revier.  Aber du bekommst ja ein neues, von daher ist es vielleicht nicht ganz so schlimm.


----------



## _Pred (20. November 2012)

Ich nehm auch mal platz: da das Schaltwerk an meinem Nerve XC des öfteren einfach abreissen is beim bergauf-fahren, hat es mal einen Ausflug nach Koblenz gemacht. Soll angeblich die nächsten Tage kommen. Wäre nicht schlecht wen man am nächsten WE noch nen richtigen Trail in den Alpen rocken könnte..

UPDATE: Gabel is au defekt, muss zu sram eingeschickt werden...


----------



## Nr5 (20. November 2012)

An die Moderatoren: Mein Vorschlag: Könnt ihr nicht einen eigenen Thread Geklaute Bikes aufmachen, bevor andere Threads mit Diebstahl-Postings überlaufen?


----------



## der_erce (21. November 2012)

Nr5 schrieb:


> An die Moderatoren: Mein Vorschlag: Könnt ihr nicht einen eigenen Thread Geklaute Bikes aufmachen, bevor andere Threads mit Diebstahl-Postings überlaufen?



Ich seh hier wenn man es genau nimmt kein Diebstahlposting. Er hat sich ein Bike bestellt und nur erwähnt warum. Von überlaufen kann also nicht die Rede sein. Außerdem hat er es bereits in einem der vielen Geklaute-Bikes-Threads gepostet  ... Von daher, entspannt bleiben.


----------



## radiance1 (21. November 2012)

Gestern Versandbestätigung erhalten: Das Strive 8.0 in S ist nun endlich *auf dem We*g zu mir.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (21. November 2012)

Schon jemand FRX Rockzone oder Whipzone bestellt?


----------



## Chiado (22. November 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Schon jemand FRX Rockzone oder Whipzone bestellt?



Innerlich schon muß aber noch bis Februar warten. Dann aber:

Rockzone black ano in L


----------



## S.Tschuschke (22. November 2012)

Könnte bei mir ebenfalls so sein... Denke wird das Rockzone wenn ich mich für Canyon entscheide.


----------



## der_erce (22. November 2012)

Chiado schrieb:


> Innerlich schon muß aber noch bis Februar warten. Dann aber:
> 
> Rockzone black ano in L



Dass da nen FRX Frame black/ano in L (nagelneu) für 600 im Bikemarkt herumfliegt hast du schon mitbekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (22. November 2012)

Mir persönlich wäre aufbauen zu aufwendig. Ist aber dann ein 2012er Rahmen, oder?


----------



## Chiado (22. November 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Dass da nen FRX Frame black/ano in L (nagelneu) für 600 im Bikemarkt herumfliegt hast du schon mitbekommen?



Danke für den Tip, hab ich mir jetzt mal angesehen. Nagelneuer Rahmen. Trotzdem ein Problem als Zweitkäufer kein Crashreplacement zu bekommen. Gut, man könnte mit dem Verkäufer sprechen ob im Falle des Falles er helfen würde.

Hmm, hab mir erst letztens aus den alten Teilen meines gestorbenen Spezihardtails ein neues Hardtail aufgebaut.

Ich glaub ich hab keine Lust und leider auch nicht die Zeit wieder zu schrauben. Wobei ein kompletter Aufbau in Eigenregie auch schon wieder Spaß macht...

Ich glaub ich bleib dabei mir das 2013er ready to race zu kaufen. 

Ich bezweifle, dass ich kostengünstiger mit Eigenaufbau komme und das Rockzone finde ich in Kombi mit dem kompletten Luftfahrwerk sehr interessant.


----------



## der_erce (22. November 2012)

@S.Tschuschke ja...2012er.   @Chiado  macht vermutlich nur Sinn wenn du schon vieles hast, und nur nen Rahmen und Dämpfer ggf. brauchst. Das mit der Garantie ist natürlich son Ding, aber ja, Fragen kann man immer.


----------



## radiance1 (22. November 2012)

Strive 8.0 just arrived today


----------



## der_erce (22. November 2012)

Na, das mit den Bildern üben wir aber noch  ! Glückwunsch trotzdem.


----------



## radiance1 (22. November 2012)

OK, aber zur Aufklärung: Was hab ich genauer falsch gemacht "mit dem Bild" bitte?


----------



## Freakrr (22. November 2012)

Ich dachte der Rahmen wäre weiß....is aber dieses Raw, oder?


----------



## radiance1 (22. November 2012)

Ja, ich dachte auch wer sei weiss - war ein erster Schreck beim Auspacken - aber ich sehe es nun positiv: Es sieht trotzdem gut aus und der Schmutz leuchtet dann auch net so raus ... aber ja, kein Weiss und die Fotos auf der Canyonhomepage sind da irreführen!


----------



## der_erce (22. November 2012)

Wenn du das hier nicht vor hattest, sorry. Ansonsten..ich hab nen 30" Bildschirm und da kommt das Bildchen wirklich sehr sehr klein rüber 





Zudem kann man aufs Bild klicken und kommt in dein Album direkt. Was bei deinem Bild fehlt. 
Egal, wollt nicht dizzen  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brandi (22. November 2012)

Also ich finds in RAW hübscher 

Einzig die blauen Charger gefallen mir so gar nicht


----------



## Astaroth (23. November 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


>



Was hat sich da Canyon dabei gedacht. Ein so schöner Rahmen  und dann so verunstaltet


----------



## Fuzzyhead (23. November 2012)

jedem das seine, ich find meins geil http://imgur.com/a/o07Km


----------



## der_erce (23. November 2012)

Ich finds jetzt nicht sooo schlimm.


----------



## radiance1 (23. November 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ich finds jetzt nicht sooo schlimm.


Ja hast eh recht. Aber RAW ist halt 'ne Gewöhnungssache, wenn man es doch eher weiss auf der Canyon-Homepage wahrgenommen hat. Ich hoffe, es hat sonst keiner mehr so ne mehr oder minder böse Überraschung beim Auspacken wie ich gestern! 




Fuzzyhead schrieb:


> jedem das seine, ich find meins geil http://imgur.com/a/o07Km


 ja schau, dein Strive hat sogar mit den passenden Flats dazu. 
Meine sind weiss und da das Rad wider Erwartung raw ist, muss ich die wohl noch austauschen.


----------



## Tier (23. November 2012)

Ich dachte auch die 2013er wären weiß, was ich echt unschön fand.

In Raw siehts doch total gut aus. Decals runter und am geilen Finish erfreuen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oett (23. November 2012)

Hat jemand eins in weiß/grün bestellt?

Würde das sehr gerne mal in Live sehen...


----------



## Nieke (23. November 2012)

@oett: Ich habe eins in weiß/grün bestellt. Ich bin auch schon sehr gespannt wie es aussieht! Werde aber natürlich Fotos machen ;-)


----------



## der_erce (23. November 2012)

Grad mal auf Canyon gekuckt und da erkennt man wirklich nix, und es steht auch nix von RAW. DAs ist wirklich irritierend.


----------



## oett (23. November 2012)

Nieke schrieb:


> @_oett_: Ich habe eins in weiß/grün bestellt. Ich bin auch schon sehr gespannt wie es aussieht! Werde aber natürlich Fotos machen ;-)



Ich habe mir ein Torque Gapstar in weiss/grün bestellt. Jedoch unterscheidet sich das Grün sehr stark zwischen der Gesamtaufnahme und der Detailaufnahme von der Felge. Nachdem ich jetzt das blau gesehen habe befürchte ich das das Grün eher in Richtung Felgenaufnahme geht...naja abwarten 

edit meint noch, dass es beim Strive ja auch so aussieht. Aber falls du deins hast würde ich mich sehr über Bilder freuen!



der_erce schrieb:


> Grad mal auf Canyon gekuckt und da erkennt man wirklich nix, und es steht auch nix von RAW. DAs ist wirklich irritierend.



Erkennen kann man das wirklich nicht! Das es sich um RAW handelt stand in dem 2013 Katalog der mal durchs Forum geisterte.


----------



## brandi (23. November 2012)

Wenn man ganz genau hinschaut, kann man einen minimalsten Unterschied zwischen dem grünen und blauen strive erkennen.
Das blaue wirkt leicht silber, aber ohne es vorher zu wissen kann man es nicht erkennen


----------



## desktop (23. November 2012)

Fuzzyhead schrieb:


> jedem das seine, ich find meins geil http://imgur.com/a/o07Km



Gehe ja morgen mein 8.0er Strive abholen und war, so zumindest mein Eindruck von der Canyon HP, auch eher von einem weißeähnlichem Grundton ausgegangen. An RAW hätte ich niemals gedacht. Als ich das hier las war mein erster Gedanke: geht gar nicht, das Bike nehm ich nicht.
Jetzt hab ich hier die Bilder gesehen und ich muss sagen: find das Bike in RAW hammergeil und freu mich drauf.


----------



## desktop (23. November 2012)

Fuzzyhead schrieb:


> jedem das seine, ich find meins geil http://imgur.com/a/o07Km



Welche Rahmengröße ist das? L?


----------



## desktop (23. November 2012)

desktop schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße ist das? L?



Habs am Sitzroht jetzt gesehen. Ist ein Mer.


----------



## Nesium (23. November 2012)

Habe mir Gestern das Strive AL 8.0 in Stealth bestellt. Ein echt heisses Bike!
http://www.purecycling.ch/flash/bike/images/bikes/strive-al-8/stealth-00/wallpaper.jpg


----------



## brandi (23. November 2012)

Cool 

Kann ich aus Deutschland auch die schweizer Modelle bestellen ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (23. November 2012)

@radiance1
Ich bin nach den Bildern auf der HP auch davon ausgegangen, dass es weiß ist. Wenn man es jetzt weiss das es Raw ist sieht mans aber doch.
Mir gefällt es in raw besser als in weiß, ein farblich schönes Rad.
 @Nesium
Der Stealth Rahmen sieht cool aus, mit schwarzer Sattelklemme und schwarzen Felgen und Steuersatz wäre es farblich 100% mein Rad.

Dann wünsche ich euch viel Spass und Freude mit euren Rädern. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Nesium (23. November 2012)

Keine Ahnung, aber aus der Schweiz konnte ich letztes Jahr das Nerve AM 9.0 aus Deutschland bestellen. Warum nicht auch umgekehrt!? Und versendet wird es ja eh auch aus Koblenz.


----------



## Streifenhase (24. November 2012)

Habe bei Canyon angefragt ob das machbar ist ein Schweizer Modell zu bestellen... aber bisher keine Antwort bekommen... 

ist insgesamt schon die 3. Mail die ich zu Canyon geschickt habe und bisher auf keine eine Antwort bekommen...


----------



## der_erce (24. November 2012)

Frag auf Facebook


----------



## Nr5 (24. November 2012)

Ich würde es mal mit Telefon versuchen.


----------



## Micha382 (26. November 2012)

Schweizer Strive Modell in schwarz wäre erste Sahne 
Wenn du Infos hast sag bitte mal Bescheid ;-) Sonst muss ich meinen Schweizer Kollegen anhauen damit er mir eins bestellt, fährt man bei dem Wechselkurs sogar besser


----------



## Nesium (26. November 2012)

Das macht nicht der Wechselkurs aus! Wir haben in der Schweiz nur 8% MwSt und Deutschland ja 19%. Mein Strive AL 8.0 habe ich für 2958.-- Franken inkl. 8% bestellt, plus 11% wären 3283.-- Franken und das sind umgerechnet ca. 2730 Euro! Oder natürlich versuchen ohne zu verzollen wieder nach DE transportieren ;-)


----------



## Micha382 (26. November 2012)

Naja aber wenn ich mir das Schwarze Strive 8.0 hole und das nachverzolle, bin ich noch immer günstiger als in Deutschland und hab nen Stealth Rahmen 
Oder hab ich noch nen Denkfehler drin? ;-)


----------



## Streifenhase (26. November 2012)

Glaub du hast einen Denkfehler... weil dann zahlst ja 8% in der schweiz Steuer und bei der einfuhr nach Deutschland noch mal 19%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nesium (27. November 2012)

Weiss nicht genau wie das jetzt so funktionieren würde, aber ich konnte beim Nerve AM 9.0 das ich in DE gekauft habe die 19% MwSt bei Canyon zurückverlangen, aber musste dafür am Zoll direkt die 8% bezahlen. Aber da Canyon wohl kein Interesse hat wenn Ihr die Bikes in der Schweiz kauft, würden wohl die 8% von ihnen nicht zurückerstattet.
Am besten in der Schweiz kaufen, kurz fahren dass es bisschen schmutzig wird und rüber über den Zoll. Das sieht dann nach Biketour in der Schweiz aus ;-)


----------



## brandi (27. November 2012)

Halt dumm wenn man ein Beamten trifft, der sich auskennt und sich über den fehlenden Canyon Schriftzug wundert 

Dann zählts halt ob die Bikerverbundenheit oder Dienst für die Republik mehr wiegt


----------



## der_erce (27. November 2012)

Bequem von Sofa kanns halt nach hinten losgehen. Entweder so wie Nesium es sagt, oder mit Leuten in der Schweiz in Kontakt treten  ! Ansonsten hier kaufen. Mir wär es den Stress nicht wert.


----------



## Micha382 (27. November 2012)

Ich frag mal bei Canyon an ob ich den schwarzen Rahmen auch hier in Deutschland am 8er bekomme. Fände den neutraler als das Ice blue und wenn es eh von Deutschland aus geliefert wird spielt das ja keine Rolle...


----------



## baumringzaehler (28. November 2012)

*Canyon Strive AL 9.0 snow forest Gr.L*

Bestelldatum: 25.11. (KW47) gepl. Lieferdatum laut Webseite KW49

Bestellbestätigung: 27.11. mit gepl. Lieferdatum KW50

to be continued...


----------



## -Tommy- (28. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir dann auch mal ein Wartemärkchen gezogen.

Nerve AL+ 8.0 stealth

Geplantes Lieferdatum KW 52. Könnte also ein Weihnachts-"Geschenk" werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaNerEs (29. November 2012)

Dienstag ein Nerve XC 9.0 bestellt und heute schon die Nachricht erhalten, dass mein Rad die nächsten 48Std. an DHL übergeben wird 

Das nenn ich doch mal ab Lager verfügbar!!!


----------



## longsome (3. Dezember 2012)

Diese Woche ist es soweit!


----------



## Jason13 (3. Dezember 2012)

Ich warte seit 6 Wochen auf die email mit: du kannst es holen 
Sau geil (=


----------



## speichenquaeler (3. Dezember 2012)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Ich frag mal bei Canyon an ob ich den schwarzen Rahmen auch hier in Deutschland am 8er bekomme. Fände den neutraler als das Ice blue und wenn es eh von Deutschland aus geliefert wird spielt das ja keine Rolle...




Bei Wünschen dieser Art zeigt sich Canyon auf eine sehr bewunderswerte Art und Weise von seiner kompromisslosen Seite.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Nieke (3. Dezember 2012)

@Jason13: Mir gehts genauso. Ich warte sooo sehnsüchtig auf diese Email


----------



## rmfausi (3. Dezember 2012)

Das Wetter da drausen ist eh nix fürs Fully. Winterzeit ist Hardtailzeit! Die Lager werden nass und gammeln über den Winter vor sich hin und müssen dann im Frühjahr getausch werden weil sie fest sind.
Die Luftgabeln werden zäh bei dem Wetter usw. Also braucht ihr euere neuen Bergaufbergabfahrspassbikes doch noch garnicht. Eine Runde mit dem Hintenharten kann auch immer wieder Spass u. Freude bereiten. 

Gruß rmfausi

PS: Ich warte trotzdem auch auf Mail von Canyon.


----------



## der_erce (3. Dezember 2012)

"Hintenharten" is gut


----------



## speichenquaeler (3. Dezember 2012)

Naja...ich habs vermutet...nun ist's raus...immer schön auf die kleinen Zulieferer einhauen!!!

_[FONT="]Sehr geehrter Herr xyz,

wir freuen uns, dass Sie sich für unser Torque EX Gapstar entschieden haben.

Heute möchten wir Sie darüber informieren, dass sich das Lieferdatum Ihrer bei uns bestellten Canyon Bikes auf die 51. Kalenderwoche 2012 verschiebt. Leider konnte der Termin einer Hauptkomponente von unserem Zulieferer nicht gehalten werden. Ein Verzug für das von Ihnen bestellte Modell ist daher für uns leider nicht vermeidbar.

Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis und entschuldigen uns ausdrücklich für diesen Umstand. Sollten Sie weitere Fragen oder Anliegen haben, können Sie sich gerne mit Ihrer Kundennummer Dxxxxxxx an uns wenden.

 [/FONT][/I]
  [I][FONT="]Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


XYZ
Servicecenter[/FONT]_[FONT="][/FONT]

Beste Grüße


----------



## Jason13 (3. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab sie auch eben bekommen.... Das gleiche! So eine sch****!


----------



## speichenquaeler (3. Dezember 2012)

Naja...schau mal raus...mich bringt das noch nicht um. Nach telefonischer Rückfragen bei Canyon betrifft dies nicht nur das Gapstar, sondern alle EX außer das Alpinist.

Da scheint mit der Lieferkette mehr im Argen als nur eine Komponente zu liegen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nieke (3. Dezember 2012)

Habe die Email heute Nachmittag auch bekommen. Tja, schade. Ich hoffe das es das Bike noch unter den Weihnachtsbaum schafft. 
Und mit ein bisschen Pflege geht's auch ohne Probleme durch den Winter - ist beim Auto genauso.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (7. Dezember 2012)

Kein 2013er, aber ich warte trotzdem drauf  
FRX Speedzone, das letzte aus dem Outlet in L.
Gestern bezahlt, mal sehen wann ich ne Mail bekommen...


----------



## Trailmaster1212 (8. Dezember 2012)

HI

Gut ist auch Nen Grand Canyon cf slx 9.9 team zu bestellen wo bei Verfügbarkeit Kw 52 Steht um dann in der Bestellbestätigung zu lesen vorrausichtliches Lieferdatum KW 12 2013 zu lesen sehr motivierend da anfang April schon die ersten rennen anstehen und das alte Hardtail schon verkauft ist


----------



## FKuett (8. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,
gibt es bei Canyon ein datum bis wann man sein Bike bestellen muss(werden Bikes das ganze Jahr über Produziert oder kann man nur z.B. bis März bestellen)?


mfg Flo


----------



## Leinetiger (8. Dezember 2012)

Genau richtig..
Bei mir war es aber von kw 52 zu kw 04, also verkraftbar..

Kw 12 geht gar nicht 



Trailmaster1212 schrieb:


> HI
> 
> Gut ist auch Nen Grand Canyon cf slx 9.9 team zu bestellen wo bei Verfügbarkeit Kw 52 Steht um dann in der Bestellbestätigung zu lesen vorrausichtliches Lieferdatum KW 12 2013 zu lesen sehr motivierend da anfang April schon die ersten rennen anstehen und das alte Hardtail schon verkauft ist


----------



## Power-Valve (8. Dezember 2012)

FKuett schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> gibt es bei Canyon ein datum bis wann man sein Bike bestellen muss(werden Bikes das ganze Jahr über Produziert oder kann man nur z.B. bis März bestellen)?
> 
> 
> mfg Flo


Bestellen kannst du das ganze Jahr. Nur kann es sein, das im Sommer manches Modell ausverkauft ist. Dann bleibt nur ausweichen auf nen anderes oder warten bis ins naechste Modelljahr...


----------



## FKuett (8. Dezember 2012)

ok danke


----------



## marc53844 (8. Dezember 2012)

War heute mit einem Freund bei Canyon und nach einer sehr guten und über 1 stündigen Beratung inkl. Probefahrten und Gutschein für´s Cafe haben wir uns dann für das Strive entschieden.
Ich das 8.0 und Kumpel das 9.0. Beide in Snow Forest. Beide leider erst in KW7 lieferbar.

Ich freu mich riesig drauf!

Gruß Marc


----------



## Micha382 (8. Dezember 2012)

marc53844 schrieb:


> War heute mit einem Freund bei Canyon und nach einer sehr guten und über 1 stündigen Beratung inkl. Probefahrten und Gutschein für´s Cafe haben wir uns dann für das Strive entschieden.
> Ich das 8.0 und Kumpel das 9.0. Beide in Snow Forest. Beide leider erst in KW7 lieferbar.
> 
> Ich freu mich riesig drauf!
> ...



Was haben sie denn im Moment für Größen da? Ich will zwischen den Jahren mal zu Canyon wegen dem Strive fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc53844 (8. Dezember 2012)

ein 9.0 und ein 7.0. Ich glaube die waren beide in M.
Dann noch ein 2012er in S. aber das ist von der Geo wohl identisch. Somit sollte das zum Testen obs passt wohl ausreichen. 

ich habe mir mit einer länge von 1,78 und SL von 81 ein M ausgesucht. Das passt mir ziemlich gut. Übrigens war ich positiv von dem Ice-blue oder wie das heisst überrascht.
Soo schlecht sieht dieser Alu-Look nicht aus. Aber ich wills lieber weiss grün.


----------



## Micha382 (8. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin ein wenig größer als du. 1,83 mit einer SL von 87cm und glaub da müsste ich auch mal ein L probefahren, weiß nicht ob mir M reicht...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (10. Dezember 2012)

Zahlungseingang wurde bestätigt, mal sehen wann die Lagerware versendet wird...


----------



## mrgobby (10. Dezember 2012)

Hab mir auch ein Nerve Al 29 bestellt. In XL. Lieferung dann wohl erst zu Ostern. Ick froi ma drauf.


----------



## mssc (10. Dezember 2012)

Soda... mein Dropzone ist auf dem Weg. UPS sei Dank, sollte es am Mittwoch bei mir sein...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (10. Dezember 2012)

UPS? Dachte die schicken per DHL?!?
Meins soll heute oder morgen rausgehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mssc (10. Dezember 2012)

Nach Österreich wird per UPS verschickt... dann bleibts auch nicht in Neuwied hängen...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (11. Dezember 2012)

Ach so okay. Ja, ich hoff das die diese Woche in Neuwied vernünftig arbeiten...

DHL halt... Aber was will man von 10 Euro Jobbern auch erwarten, kein Wunder das die nicht wirklich motiviert sind...

Paket wird in den nächsten 48 Stunden an DHL übergeben... Mal sehen ob der Liefertermin für diese Woche gehalten wird. Sollte bei Lagerware ja eigentlich innerhalb eines Tages verschickt werden können... Bin gespannt... Radon war schneller als Sie versprochen hatten...


----------



## der_erce (11. Dezember 2012)

Hab ich das richtig gelesen, du hast dir jetzt nen Speedzone rausgelassen? Nice.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (11. Dezember 2012)

Ja, hab mir das letzte in L aus dem Outlet bestellt. Zahlungseingang wurde Gestern bestätigt per Email. Liefertermin sollte KW 50 sein. Bin mal gespannt ob das auch wirklich diese Woche noch kommt...


----------



## der_erce (11. Dezember 2012)

Darf ich fragen was das noch gekostet hat?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (11. Dezember 2012)

2000 Euro.


----------



## der_erce (11. Dezember 2012)

Schnäppsche...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (11. Dezember 2012)

Denke wird für mich als Anfänger erstmal reichen. Kann es ja noch tunen wenn ich mag.


----------



## der_erce (11. Dezember 2012)

Das wird dir allemal reichen. Die Boxxer ist top und der VanRC eigentlich auch. Ich bin eigentlich rundum zufrieden mit der Kiste.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (11. Dezember 2012)

Denk ich auch. Mal sehen wie Canyon arbeitet und wann die das Bike versenden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (11. Dezember 2012)

Bermuda Neuwied nicht vergessen...und es ist kurz vor Weihnachten.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (11. Dezember 2012)

Weiß ich, nur bevor es nicht versendet wurde, kann es auch nicht verschinden 

Bin halt gespannt wie lange die brauchen vom Geldeingang bis es bei denen raus ist. Sollte meiner Meinung nach bei Lagerware nicht länger als einen Tag dauern...


----------



## baumringzaehler (11. Dezember 2012)

baumringzaehler schrieb:


> *Canyon Strive AL 9.0 snow forest Gr.L*
> 
> Bestelldatum: 25.11. (KW47) gepl. Lieferdatum laut Webseite KW49
> 
> ...



Kommissionierung: 11.12. (KW50) Übergabe DHL in 48h


----------



## S.Tschuschke (11. Dezember 2012)

baumringzaehler schrieb:


> Kommissionierung: 11.12. (KW50) Übergabe DHL in 48h



Selbe Mail hab ich heute auch bekommen...

Gerade die Mail mit der Trackignummer erhalten


----------



## S.Tschuschke (11. Dezember 2012)

Mein Paket wurde in Neuwied bearbeitet...40%...


----------



## baumringzaehler (11. Dezember 2012)

Meins auch, müsste also morgen eintreffen )


----------



## S.Tschuschke (11. Dezember 2012)

Das glaub ich noch nicht...


----------



## longsome (11. Dezember 2012)

Sind irgendwelche torque ex auch unterwegs?


----------



## speichenquaeler (11. Dezember 2012)

Irgenwelche weiß ich nicht...meins vermutlich nächste Woche... 

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (11. Dezember 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Irgenwelche weiß ich nicht...meinst vermutlich nächste Woche...
> 
> Beste Grüße



 Ich hoffe doch stark dass es nächste Woche klappt.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## S.Tschuschke (12. Dezember 2012)

Meins ist aus Neuwied raus  Vielleicht kommt es ja wirklich schon heute...

Ist in der Auslieferung  Und ich bin nicht da...


----------



## der_erce (12. Dezember 2012)

Deshalb hatt ich meins direkt in die Arbeit liefern lassen


----------



## S.Tschuschke (12. Dezember 2012)

Weiß nicht ob das in meinen Golf passt...
Ausserdem bin ich morgen und Freitag nicht im Büro. Wusste ja nicht wann es genau kommt...
Vielleicht haben es meine Nachbarn angenommen, sonst hol ich es heute Abend in der Filliale ab.


----------



## der_erce (12. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du die Sitzbank umlegst, sollte es auf jeden fall in einen Golf passen.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (12. Dezember 2012)

Alles klar, mal sehen ob ich es abholen muss oder es vom Nachbarn angenommen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baumringzaehler (12. Dezember 2012)

Na das nenn ich mal zuverlässig, genau wie angekündigt in der Mitte der KW50 geliefert und wie immer alles Top. Aber was rede ich soviel, ich dreh mal ne Runde....


----------



## S.Tschuschke (12. Dezember 2012)

Meins ist auch da  Hab es schon zusammen


----------



## rmfausi (12. Dezember 2012)

Gefällt mir gut, viel Spass mit dem neue Rad. Wirds am WE eingesaut?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## S.Tschuschke (12. Dezember 2012)

Meins Freitag und Samstag im Park


----------



## PatrikSp (13. Dezember 2012)

Nur zur Info .So wird`s aussehen wenn es kommt.
Also nicht zurückschicken 
(Nerve AL+)


----------



## der_erce (13. Dezember 2012)

Glückwunsch an Euch  Viel Spass damit. @S.Tschuschke du fährst damit jetzt schon im Park? Wo hat denn noch ein Park offen?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (13. Dezember 2012)

Unser Park in Eppingen. Ist ohne Lift, aber trotzdem gerade für mich als Anfänger sehr geil. 

Google mal: RSC-hornbuckelbiker.de


----------



## Nieke (13. Dezember 2012)

Hat schon jemand etwas zu seinem Torque Gapstar gehört?


----------



## rmfausi (13. Dezember 2012)

Nö, nicht direkt. Habe heute bei Canyon angerufen, KW51 ist noch aktuell.
Es soll auch keine weiteren Verzögerungen geben. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## longsome (14. Dezember 2012)

sehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (14. Dezember 2012)

Das glaube ich erst, wenn ich eine Tracking-Nr. bekommen habe!


----------



## rmfausi (14. Dezember 2012)

Du wirst es nicht glauben aber ich auch! Wenn die Trackingnummer da ist und das Paket im Paketzentrum Neuwied bearbeitet wurde und es auch wieder verlassen hat. Dann kommt der Bikeguard bald bei uns an. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## speichenquaeler (14. Dezember 2012)

So...heute sind alle Anbauteile nun angekommen...nur das Bike fehlt noch...






Mensch hab ich Bock auf zusammenschrauben...

Beste Grüße


----------



## Jason13 (15. Dezember 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> So...heute sind alle Anbauteile nun angekommen...nur das Bike fehlt noch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gefällt  grade die subrosas


----------



## Fatalithy (17. Dezember 2012)

So Samstag hab ich endlich ein weißes Dropzone bestellt. Bestätigung kam Heute um 14 Uhr an. Jetzt heißt es wohl 2-5 Tage warten, bis es versendet wird. Lieferung is mit kW 51 angegeben. Ich hoffe ja, dass es bereits Morgen auf den Weg geht aber wie seht ihr da die Chancen? Kann es auch schneller als die angegebenen 2-5 Tage nach Bestellbestätigung auf den Weg gehen?

Ach was bin ich nervös


----------



## Jason13 (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab denen auch ne Mail heute morgen geschickt wann das wohl losgeht, also welcher tag  bisher hat keiner geantwortet  
Hoffentlich geht's morgen los, aber ich bekomme auch das gapstar


----------



## Nieke (17. Dezember 2012)

Hier heißt es auch warten, warten, warten. Schrecklich!


----------



## rmfausi (17. Dezember 2012)

Wir sind doch auch im Wartezimmer 2013 und nicht 2012.  

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## speichenquaeler (17. Dezember 2012)

Mit dem Credo "Penetranz ist des Erfolgsbäcker's Mehl" und einem Grinsen im Gesicht, habe ich heute 3 mal versucht jemand ans Telefon bekommen, der mir eine Aussage über die Lieferfähigkeit meiner Bestellung (Torque Gapstar angekündigt KW49,KW51...) machen kann.

Erfolggekrönt war das im ursprünglichen Sinne nicht, läßt aber tief blicken, wie Canyon ihre Montage organisiert. 2 Servicemitarbeiter haben *zu ein und dem selben* Sachverhalt gleich mal 2 Vorgänge gestartet (starten können) und sind sich vermutlich gegen Feierabend mehrmals in begegnet auf der erfolglosen Suche nach einer einfachen Information:

"Ist der Montageauftrag des KundenXY am Freitag der KW51 abgeschlossen oder nicht?" 

Keine weitergehenden Fragen wie:

"Wann ist der Montageauftrag abgeschlossen?"

"Welche Komponenten sind ursächlich für den bereits erfolgten Verzug?"

"Wann übergeben Sie den Bikecontainer an den Frachtdienstleister?"

"Mit welchem Vorlauf gedenken Sie einen evtl. erfolgenden erneuten Verzug anzukündigen?"

"Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Sie neben dem Montageauftrag des KundenXY, den Montageauftrag des KundenYZ, des KundenAB usw. laut Liefervereinbarungen fristgerecht erfüllen können?"

"Was für Maßnahmen für Ihre Unternehmensprozesse leiten Sie aus Ihrer Lieferfähigkeit und der erfolgten Ursachenfindung hiefür ab?"



Beste Grüße...happy waiting...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (17. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich reihe mich ab sofort auch in die Warteschlange ein.
Torque FRX Rockzone in black ano soeben bestellt! =)


----------



## Fatalithy (17. Dezember 2012)

Na ich hoffe mal, dass die Angabe auf der Seite stimmt und mein frx Dropzone weiß in M wirklich ab Lager verfügbar ist. ^^


----------



## Nieke (17. Dezember 2012)

Oah nä, @speichenquäler. Sowas wollte ich garnicht hören. Naja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt ;-)


----------



## speichenquaeler (17. Dezember 2012)

Nieke schrieb:


> Oah nä, @_speiche_nquäler. Sowas wollte ich garnicht hören. Naja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt ;-)



Vielleicht war das auch zu beruflich geprägt formuliert. 

Ich habe die Hoffnung, das der Grad des Verlustes an Transparenz nicht unbedingt streng mit dem Grad der Lieferuntreue korreliert...

Vermutlich passiert ja gerade etwas....man sieht es nur nicht. 

Besten Gruß

P.S. die dritte Dame der Hotline sprach den berühmten Satz: "Bitte melden Sie sich nicht. Wir melden uns bei Ihnen!"


----------



## speichenquaeler (18. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Wartende,

Um das Warten mit einer kleinen Prise Spannung und Freude zu pfeffern, bekommt derjenige, der zuerst eine Versandbestätigung eines Torque EX Gapstars vorweisen kann, meine nicht benötigte Sattelstütze und Sattel frei Haus geliefert! 

Ich verspreche auch nicht im Bermudadreieck "Neuwied" hängen zu bleiben...

Beste Grüße


----------



## Fatalithy (18. Dezember 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Hallo Wartende,
> 
> Um das Warten mit einer kleinen Prise Spannung und Freude zu pfeffern, bekommt derjenige, der zuerst eine Versandbestätigung eines Torque EX Gapstars vorweisen kann, meine nicht benötigte Sattelstütze und Sattel frei Haus geliefert!
> 
> ...



Na das hört sich doch nach nem Super Weihnachtsgeschenk an 
Heute Morgen hab ich ne Mail bekommen, dass meine Bestellung zusammengepackt wird und in den nächsten 48h an Dhl übergeben wird. Allerdings handelt es sich um ein frx Dropzone. Ob das Heute noch raus geht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arti33 (18. Dezember 2012)

Da sag ich doch mal Hallo

Ich warte seit dem 19.10 und kann es kaum erwarten.

Nerve AL+ 6 in Hornet 
mit den Neuen XT Pedalen.


----------



## Nieke (18. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Speichenquäler. 

Ich bin Abholer (wohne nämlich neben Neuwied). Zählt dann mein Abholdatum? ;-)


----------



## speichenquaeler (18. Dezember 2012)

Nieke schrieb:


> Hallo Speichenquäler.
> 
> Ich bin Abholer (wohne nämlich neben Neuwied). Zählt dann mein Abholdatum? ;-)


 

...sorry...nein!

Das ist unlautere Wettbewerbsverzerrung und wird mit 7 Plattfüßen in den ersten 7 Tagen Bikebenutzung geahndet!

Beste Grüße


----------



## Fatalithy (18. Dezember 2012)

So grad die Mail erhalten, dass es auf dem Weg Zu mir ist!!!!!!!
Samstag bestellt und Morgen vielleicht schon da 
Ein dickes Lob an Canyon dafür!


----------



## Jason13 (18. Dezember 2012)

Fatalithy schrieb:


> So grad die Mail erhalten, dass es auf dem Weg Zu mir ist!!!!!!!
> Samstag bestellt und Morgen vielleicht schon da
> Ein dickes Lob an Canyon dafür!



Welches bike?


----------



## Fatalithy (18. Dezember 2012)

Jason13 schrieb:


> Welches bike?



Ein weißes Dropzone in Größe M


----------



## Jason13 (18. Dezember 2012)

Fett =) du glücklicher  ich will mein gapstar jetz endlich haben


----------



## Fatalithy (18. Dezember 2012)

Jason13 schrieb:


> Fett =) du glücklicher  ich will mein gapstar jetz endlich haben



Wird bestimmt auch noch vor Weihnachten unterm Tannenbaum liegen


----------



## Jason13 (18. Dezember 2012)

Dann müssen die aber langsam innen Quark kommen... Die Antworten mal wieder nich auf e-Mails und die Übergabe in die versandabteilung habe ich auch noch nicht bekommen...


----------



## Jason13 (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab eben mit denen telefoniert und das wird wohl mit dem gapstar diese Woche nix mehr  irgendwas wegen der Produktion... Top echt, dann sinds ja schon 3 Wochen Verzögerung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (18. Dezember 2012)

Fatalithy schrieb:


> Wird bestimmt auch noch vor Weihnachten unterm Tannenbaum liegen


 
Nope...wird nix diese Woche und auch nicht KW52. Mehr können die Herren nicht sagen.  (Gapstars alle)...

Beste Grüße


----------



## Fatalithy (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab grad ne Mail bekommen das meine nc-17 MG II Pedale nicht mehr vorrätig sind obwohl ich se in den Korb packen konnte. Ja jetzt is das Bike da und ich hab keine Pedale -.-


----------



## rmfausi (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe heute auch mal bei Canyon angerufen um mich über mein Torque EX Gapstar zu informieren. Mein/unsere Räder sollen bis Ende der Woche die Werkstatt verlassen und dem Versanddienstleister (DHL) übergeben werden. Der wirklich freundliche Herr am Telefon hat dann auch gleich dazu gesagt (war mir aber auch schon selbst klar) das das Radl wohl nicht zum Fest unterm Weihnachtsbaum stehen wird. Wir sind also schon eine Information weiter, gestern nichts und heute bis Ende der Woche aus der Werkstatt. Mal sehen was wir morgen mehr wissen.

Wer ist jetzt eigentlich Anwärter auf die Sattelstütze und den Sattel vom Speichenquäler? Oder wer hat alles ein Gapstar bestellt?

Jason13
ich (rmfausi)
Speichenquäler

Wer noch?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Jason13 (18. Dezember 2012)

Wieso gehen eure aus und meins nicht? Ich hab früh bestellt  ich warte seit 8 Wochen...


----------



## Nieke (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich warte auch auf ein Gapstar. Tja, jetzt bin ich echt traurig. Hätte es so gerne vor Weihnachten gehabt. Soooo schade!!!!


----------



## rmfausi (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich auch, Freitags war die neue HP online und Samstags habe ich bestellt.

EDIT sagt: Samstag den 13.10.2012.

EDIT2:
Jason13
ich (rmfausi)
Speichenquäler
Nieke
oett
bi_69

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Jason13 (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich verstehe das nicht... Wieso klappt das nicht? Letzten Freitag hieß es noch, ja wird aller Voraussicht klappen und jetz kommt die Produktion nicht klar? Ich glaube ein bisschen geht da schief in der Firma, jetz nach meiner subjektiven Meinung..


----------



## rmfausi (18. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt ein aktuell passendes Sprichwort:

Erstens kommt es anders und zweitens als man denkt. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Jason13 (18. Dezember 2012)

Top, jetz haben die noch die Verfügbarkeit der snow forest L Modelle auf KW 5 verändert... Bald habe ich echt keinen Bock mehr, ich hoffe nur das das nicht für uns/mich zutrifft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oett (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab noch ein Gapstar in weiß bestellt! Ca. 1 Woche nach der Veröffentlichung. 

Noch warte ich auch, aber ne KW5 Geschichte mache ich nicht mit...

Grüße aus Aachen


----------



## rmfausi (18. Dezember 2012)

Im Verfügbarkeitsfenster steht:

* Hierbei handelt es sich um voraussichtliche und unverbindliche  Liefertermine bei einer heute eingehenden Bestellung. Unser Bestand  ändert sich allerdings minütlich.Bitte beachte, dass die Versandzeit bei  einer Lieferadresse außerhalb Deutschlands durchschnittlich 8 Werktage  beträgt.

Die genannten Liefertermine beziehen sich nur auf  kommende Bestellungen. Die Liefertermine bereits bestehender Aufträge  sind von Veränderungen dieser Termine nicht betroffen.


Dazu sollten sie aber erst mal die schon bereits bestellten ausliefern. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## JulianM. (18. Dezember 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/canyon - aufs neueste video klicken! 
vllt kommen die Räder nicht weil die kollegen aus der versandabteilung lieber videos drehen


----------



## Jason13 (18. Dezember 2012)

JulianM. schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/canyon - aufs neueste video klicken!
> vllt kommen die Räder nicht weil die kollegen aus der versandabteilung lieber videos drehen



Ich habe dieses Jahr n strive bekommen und das kam an mit Kette zwischen kleinem Blatt und umwerfer.... Aufm zettel war Probefahrt abgehakt, wahrscheinlich inner Pause eben ausgefüllt, wenn ich dann solche Videos sehe, gibt mir das den Rest. Irgendwie klappt zumindest in meinem persönlichen Fall kaum was und das nervt mich langsam, da habe ich dann ehrlich gesagt keinen Bock noch länger zu warten. Wenn dann wieder was mitm bike is, geht's zurück, dann wars dann bei mir mit canyon.


----------



## Sasse82 (18. Dezember 2012)

Das ist eben der Preis für den "günstigen Preis"! ;-)
Canyon ist und bleibt ein Versender mit Kampfpreisen, da wird von der Firmenpolitik her sicherlich nicht immer Qualität vor Effizienz stehen.
Ich habe das gleiche Spiel schon mit Votec durchgemacht, allerdings nach einem längeren Leidensweg nun mit akzeptablem positivem Ausgang.
Ich bin optimistisch und denke, dass Canyon zumindest dieses Niveau halten und/oder übertreffen kann, daher habe ich bestellt.


----------



## speichenquaeler (18. Dezember 2012)

By the way...bitte mitmachen...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=612355

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (18. Dezember 2012)

@Jason13

Ich hatte bis Jetzt noch keine Probleme mit Canyon, ausser Verschleißteile habe ich noch nichts wechseln müssen. Die Lieferung hatte auch immer pünktlich geklappt. Die Bestellungen der beiden Räder war einmal im April und einmal im August.

Beim Torque ist es diesesmal etwas anders, das ist das erste Rad das ich sofort nach dem Erscheinen bestellt habe. Ich wäre sicher ungehaltener wenn ich kein anderes Rad zum fahren hätte, da wäre die längere Wartezeit doof. Klar wäre es schon schöner wenns schon da wäre.
Es gibt auch andere Hersteller mit Wartezeiten und Lieferengpässen.

Das wird schon alles werden, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## Jason13 (18. Dezember 2012)

Ja sicher, nur bin ich vorbelastet und echt genervt davon, daß strive z. B. Stand 4 oder 5 Woche hier rum, wegen defektem rp2, falschen austauschdämpfer, dann wieder defekter rp2, Inventur und dann hab ich zurück geschickt... Ich bin immerhin 3 mal gefahren  
Deswegen is das halt die letzte Chance... Sowas nervt einfach


----------



## bi_69 (18. Dezember 2012)

hallo zusammen, wollte mich auch mal einreihen... hab auch ein gapstar in M "snow forest" bestellt, bestätigung kam am 24.10.

schade dass es sich so lange herauszögert, bleibt nur zu hoffen dass wenn der hobel endlich da ist alles passt! (evtl. gibt´s ja noch ne 2. sattelstütze dazu...  )

gruß bi_69


----------



## Orcus (19. Dezember 2012)

Gerde mal wegen meinem Gapstar mal angerufen und die genauste Auskunft bekommen die es geben kann:

Es kann noch diese Woche kommen kann sich aber auch bis nächstes Jahr verschieben ich kann mir aber sicher sein das ich es im Mai schon lange haben werde.

Na danke so weit war ich fast schon alleine.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (19. Dezember 2012)

Super Aussage 

Aber ganz ehrlich, ich kann es verstehen. Ich hasse es auch warten zu müssen. Deshalb hab ich mich für das 2012er Modell des Torque entschieden.

Bei anderen Herstellen haben mich die noch längeren Wartezeiten abgeschreckt. So war die allgemeine Aussage das man beim YT Tues 2.0, welches neu im Januar erscheinen soll, mal locker drei Monate warten muss... Wenn ich es dann im Januar direkt bestellen würd, könnte es locker bis März April dauern... Da hab ich dann drei Monate verloren, inden ich fahren könnte. Hab ja jetzt schon zwei Tage Park auf meinem Canyon drauf. Hab es letzten Mittwoche erhalten.


----------



## Jason13 (19. Dezember 2012)

Wenn canyon hier im forum vertreten ist, dann können die ja auch mal was hierzu Schreiben, statt irgendwelche videos zu drehen mit Rädern die nicht ausgeliefert werden!


----------



## Nieke (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe gerade eben auch mal angerufen und mit einem netten Mitarbeiter der Firma Canyon telefoniert. Er konnte nichts versprechen, meinte aber, dass wenn mir Kalenderwoche 51 gesagt wurde sollte das auch dabei bleiben  - er hätte nichts gegenteiliges gehört. Ich sollte noch ein wenig Geduld haben und auf die Email mit der Terminvereinbarung warten.....ein wenig Hoffnung habe ich noch


----------



## Jason13 (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab eher das Gefühl das die Rechte Hand nicht weiss was die linke tut


----------



## Jason13 (19. Dezember 2012)

Die aktuellste Meldung ist das das erst KW3 was wird... Wegen fehlen einer hauptkomponente und der konnte auch nicht sagen welche... Eine Entschädigung wird es geben, aber er weiss auch nicht was. Ich hab langsam echt keine Lust mehr. 
Bezieht sich aufs gapstar L in grün


----------



## oett (19. Dezember 2012)

Fehlende Hauptkomponente wird sich dann wohl auf alle Gapstar (ich habe es in M bestellt) beziehen...

Jetzt muss ich auch mal anrufen 

edit: Die Gapstar werden ab KW3 ausgeliefert. Heute oder Morgen bekommen wir alle ein Email.

Damn hatte mir schön die erste Woche frei genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jason13 (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich hoffe auf eine angemessene Entschädigung...Für 5 Wochen extra warten...


----------



## Cpt.Karpf (20. Dezember 2012)

[FONT="]So, habe heute folgende Mail erhalten:

Zitat:
"wir freuen uns, dass Sie sich für ein Nerve AL+ 9.0 entschieden haben.

heute möchten wir Sie darüber informieren, dass sich das Lieferdatum Ihres bei uns bestellten Canyon Bikes auf die 3. Kalenderwoche 2013 verschiebt. Leider konnte der Termin einer Hauptkomponente von unserem Zulieferer nicht gehalten werden. Ein Verzug für das von Ihnen bestellte Modell ist daher für uns leider nicht vermeidbar.

Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis und entschuldigen uns ausdrücklich für diesen Umstand."

Also, von KW 52 auf KW 3 

Schade, naja ich hab ja noch mein altes Bike. 
[/FONT]


----------



## S.Tschuschke (20. Dezember 2012)

Bin echt froh ein 2012er bestellt zu haben. Fähre morgen wieder 

Fühle aber mit euch!!!


----------



## -Tommy- (21. Dezember 2012)

Cpt.Karpf schrieb:


> [FONT="]Also, von KW 52 auf KW 3 [/FONT]



Hallo Cpt.Karpf,

dann kann das ja nicht mehr lange dauern, bis ich auch diese Mail bekomme...  

Wann hast Du dein Bike denn bestellt? Habe mein Nerve AL+ 8.0 am 22.11. bestellt. 
"Geplanter Liefertermin" ist (bis jetzt) KW 52.


----------



## SF1978 (21. Dezember 2012)

Hi! Ich habe mir auch einen Nerve AL+8 bestellt. Nach einem Kontrollanruf diese Woche(dienstag), hieß es immer noch KW52 Gr. S wohlgemerkt.
Da muss man natürlich gucken, bei dem al+8 gibts schon manchen grössen ab Lager den al+9 gibts erst ab KW3 oder4.
Kann sein das dein Bike auch noch pünktlich kommt Tommy

Das hoffe ich für uns alle

PS und die Welt ist auch nich untergegangen


----------



## Cpt.Karpf (21. Dezember 2012)

@ -Tommy-

Hab das Rad am 21.10.12 bestellt. 
Ich denke die Komponente die nicht rechtzeitig bei Canyon eintrifft und die Auslieferung verzögert, muss nicht zwangsläufig auch auf das AL+ 8.0 zutreffen. Vielleicht haste glück und es kommt nächste Woche!!!! Ich drück die Daumen!!!!!!


----------



## dia-mandt (21. Dezember 2012)

ich habe damals ab der bestellung (erster tag als die bikes online waren) bis zur abholung knapp 5 monate warten müssen.
dieses jahr sind die lieferzeiten ja noch voll in ordnung.


----------



## C.FRX (21. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Ich war heute Mittag bei Canyon und wollte das Torque FRX Whipzone probefahren. Bin aber ohne eine Beratung wieder nach Hause gefahren weil die meisten Mitarbeiter mit Kuchen essen beschäftigt waren. Das hätte ewig gedauert bis jemand bei mir gewesen wäre. Hatte bis dahin ja schon 40 min gewartet. Das ganze hab ich schon 3 mal mitgemacht. 

Da ich es aber schon vor einem Monat gefahren bin hab ich es nur im Internet bestellt. KW 5 soll es da sein. Mal gespannt!!  

Für die Leute die sich das Gapstar bestellt haben und es nur von der HP her kennen sollten.   Ich bin der Meinung das es in real noch geiler aussieht! 

gruß


----------



## Jason13 (21. Dezember 2012)

Unglaublich... Kuchen scheint wichtiger zu sein als zufriedene Kunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (21. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht hat mans verwechselt? Fängt ja auch mit "Ku" an und enden mit "en".


----------



## Sasse82 (21. Dezember 2012)

Dazu fällt mir nur die Sparkassen-Werbung ein...
Traurig so etwas zu hören, sollte man fast die Bestellung wieder stornieren.
Nichts gegen etwas Feiern, auch während der Arbeitszeit, aber nicht wenn Kunden dafür vor Ort warten müssen.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (21. Dezember 2012)

Also wen ich irgendwo in einen Laden komme und soetwas sehen würde und so lange warten müsste, wäre es für mich vorbei. 

Wobei ich jetzt nicht sagen kann wie es genau war. Jedoch wenn es so war wie beschrieben...


----------



## iQue82 (21. Dezember 2012)

Torque EX Gapster - Montag bestellt, Termin: ca. KW5


----------



## rmfausi (21. Dezember 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch erstmal. Welche Farben werdens denn weiss/grün oder schwarz/rot? Wenn ichs recht überblicke bin ich noch ziemlich alleine mit schwarz/rot.


Gruß rmfausi


----------



## iQue82 (21. Dezember 2012)

Evil-Black in M
Das Grün hat mir nicht gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (21. Dezember 2012)

iQue82 schrieb:


> Evil-Black in M
> Das Grün hat mir nicht gefallen



 Genau, und ich wollte kein Polizei Aufkleber von meinen Kumpels
auf dem neuen Rad haben. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## bike_dude (21. Dezember 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch erstmal. Welche Farben werdens denn weiss/grün oder schwarz/rot? Wenn ichs recht überblicke bin ich noch ziemlich alleine mit schwarz/rot.
> 
> 
> Gruß rmfausi


ebenfalls schwarz rot bestellt,

obwohl die Kombi weiß mit rot statt grün mir am meisten getaugt hätte aber is schon okay so mal schaun wie es in echt wirkt (schwarz is vielleicht auch bisserl leichter als der weiße Rahmen )


----------



## rmfausi (21. Dezember 2012)

Auf der Eurobike war ein schwarz/rotes Torque Trailflow 2013 ausgestellt. Das rot ist nicht so knallig wie auf der Canyon HP. Das Gapstar wird dann nicht viel anders sein, von den Farben her betrachtet. Das sieht schon gut aus die Kombi aus schwarz, weiß und rot.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## iQue82 (22. Dezember 2012)

Naja, ist mein erstes Canyon. Ein Arbeitskollege hatte mich schon gewarnt, dass die Lieferzeiten dort ewig dauern können. Er musste auf sein letztes mehrere Monate warten.


----------



## Nieke (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich hatte gestern auch einen Umschlag von Canyon im Brieflasten. Ich habe mich sehr gefreut über die Geste, dass es keine 'plumpe' Email gab sondern einen netten Brief mit kleinem Geschenk. 
Ich finde, dass das neue Jahr überhaupt nicht besser starten kann als mit neuem Bike


----------



## rmfausi (22. Dezember 2012)

Wie ich schon im Torque EX 2013 Fred geschrieben habe, habe ich auch einen Brief zu Weihnachten bekommen. Das Geschenk hat mich auch gefreut, obwohl es wieder 3 Wochen mehr Wartezeit bedeutet. Der WAF ist bei diesem auch größer als beim Rad unterm Baum. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Jason13 (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab das schreiben per Post bekommen, und dazu so ein multifunktionstuch  wert 14,95 Euro  naja, besser als nix


----------



## trigger666 (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe von Canyon, die voraussichtliche Bestätigung für die KW 05, für mein bestelltes Whipzone erhalten. 

Bin sehr zuversichtlich, das es klappt.


----------



## Sasse82 (24. Dezember 2012)

Bis KW5 ist noch lange, da kann viel passieren. Ich bin erst zuversichtlich, dass mein Rockzone pünktlich da ist, wenn die Meldung kommt, dass es für den Versand vorbereitet wird. ;-)


----------



## mischuer (26. Dezember 2012)

So, hab nun mein viertes Canyon bestellt.
Ein Al 6.0. Noch Deore Bremsen dran, reicht mir.

180cm 84er Schrittlänge. Grösse M.

Und das Cube AMS kommt in die Bucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quasarmin (26. Dezember 2012)

mischuer schrieb:


> So, hab nun mein viertes Canyon bestellt.
> Ein Al 6.0. Noch Deore Bremsen dran, reicht mir.
> 
> 180cm 84er Schrittlänge. Grösse M.
> ...



Moin
ich fahre seit Ende Oktober das Nerve AL 7.0, war 5 Tage nach der Bestellung da. Ich bin 1,77groß und habe SW 83 cm und auch M bestellt. Die Größe des Rahmens ist ok, der 90mm Vorbau jedoch grenzwertig. Könnte bei dir schon zu kurz sein. Es gibt zwar bei Canyon den Größenrechner, bei dem man alle möglichen Daten eingeben kann, die Berücksichtigung der Größenbestimmung erfolgt allerdings anscheinend nur anhand der Körpergröße und SW. Ich finde es ein wenig schwach das der Vorbau nicht an die Körpergröße/Armlänge angepasst wird, der Umbau ist sicher kein Aufwand, zumal das Bike ohnehin mit demontierten Lenker geliefert wird. Sollte ich mir mal wieder ein Bike bei Canyon bestellen werde ich die Vorbaulänge bestimmen lassen und entsprechend bestellen.
Bei meinem Kumpel (2013er Nerve AL 8.0) ist beim Schalten bei einer Steigung die Kette zwischen Ritzelpaket und Speichenschild gesprungen, er hat gleich gestoppt aber das Schaltauge war dann schon ab (erste Tour). Ich wohl das alte Canyonproblem, am besten ein Schaltauge (Nr.19) gleich mit bestellen. Wir haben dann beide zusammen nachbestellt, er hat sich allerdings doch ein CNC-gefrästes von Schaltauge.de eingebaut. 

Ein Wort zur CTR-Technik der Gabel/Dämpfer. Die Technik funktioniert zwar sehr gut, jedoch ist die Umschaltung wenn es schnell gehen muss machmal nicht möglich weil die Hände am Lenker bleiben müssen (schnelle Wechsel bei Hügeln), man fährt dann zwangsläufig immer auf Stellung Trail, und so macht das ganze auch irgendwie wenig Sinn. Leider ist das Umrüsten der Standart Dämpfer/Gabel auf Remote nicht ganz ohne (und auch teuer)

Gruß
Armin


----------



## mischuer (27. Dezember 2012)

ich denke 595 oberrohr sollte passen, 620 beim L denke ich wäre mir zu lang. Bin Jahrelang ein 18,5 Zoll ES5 gefahren, und das war auch ok. Den Rest kann man ja durch Vorbau und Sattel steuern, zu Not mit ner gekröpften Stütze. Hatte ein Centurion Numinis mit 610er Oberrohrlänge das war auch ok, aber an der Grenze.


----------



## mahofsi (28. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

heute ist endlich mein Nerve AL+ 8.0 angekommen 

Bestellt am: 17.10.12


----------



## SF1978 (28. Dezember 2012)

Geil!!! berichte bitte sobald du kannst!
Ich habe mir auch einen bestellt in weiss aber und es sollte auch die Woche kommen aber bis jezt noch nichts gehört von Canyon


----------



## Keks_nascher (28. Dezember 2012)

mahofsi, bitte mehr Bilder !


----------



## mahofsi (28. Dezember 2012)

SF1978 schrieb:


> Geil!!! berichte bitte sobald du kannst!
> Ich habe mir auch einen bestellt in weiss aber und es sollte auch die Woche kommen aber bis jezt noch nichts gehört von Canyon



Ich habe die Versandbestätigung heute bekommen, zu diesem Zeitpunkt war das Bike schon 2 Tage unterwegs und kam dann Mittags an. Es besteht also noch Hoffnung für morgen.


----------



## mahofsi (28. Dezember 2012)

Keks_nascher schrieb:


> mahofsi, bitte mehr Bilder !



Habe mal alle Bilder ungefiltert hochgeladen ->

https://picasaweb.google.com/108463275985177384342/Nerve_AL_80?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCKu599DpjOKlcA&feat=directlink

Viele Grüße 
Marcel


----------



## SF1978 (28. Dezember 2012)

ohh! Das wäre natürlich MEGA-Geil!!!
Die Bilder sind super und wie gesagt wir warten auf dein Fahrbericht


----------



## mirko660 (28. Dezember 2012)

mahofsi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> heute ist endlich mein Nerve AL+ 8.0 angekommen
> 
> Bestellt am: 17.10.12



Tolles Bike. Welche Größe ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mahofsi (29. Dezember 2012)

mirko660 schrieb:


> Tolles Bike. Welche Größe ist das?




Die Rahmengröße ist L und ich bin 189cm.

Grüße Marcel


----------



## mischuer (29. Dezember 2012)

so Heute ist mein Nerve AL 6 gekommen. Rahmengrösse passt perfekt. Schaltung wunderbar eingestellt. Hab schon ne Runde gedreht, fühlt sich bis jetzt alles gut an. Bremsen werd ich dann noch evtl. durch die Deore tauschen. Für das Geld ein super Radl.


----------



## mischuer (29. Dezember 2012)

bestellt 26.12 geliefert 29.12


----------



## mahofsi (29. Dezember 2012)

SF1978 schrieb:


> ohh! Das wäre natürlich MEGA-Geil!!!
> Die Bilder sind super und wie gesagt wir warten auf dein Fahrbericht




Heute die erste Runde gedreht und was mir gleich aufgefallen ist, ist dass die Kette durch das Shadow Plus Schaltwerk so gut wie gar nicht mehr klappert . Im Vergleich zu meinem 18" Stereo ist es nicht ganz so wendig (Nerve ist L), dafür geht es gut vorwärts. Leider habe ich noch Probleme mit der Reverb Sattelstütze. Diese fährt unwillig rein und kommt auch nicht komplett raus.
Luftdruck habe ich schon kontrolliert (entlüften folgt noch).
Aber ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden (gutes Fahrwerk, starke Bremse).



Grüße Marcel


----------



## -Tommy- (29. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

habe heute von Canyon die Mail bekommen, dass ich einen Abholtermin für mein Nerve AL+ 8.0 vereinbaren kann.
Leider ist bei Canyon der nächstmögliche Abholtag erst der kommende Samstag. Wäääh!

Bestellt war das Rad am 22.11. und der geplante Liefertermin war diese Woche. Also insgesamt alles noch im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Dynam1c (29. Dezember 2012)

-Tommy- schrieb:


> ...
> Leider ist bei Canyon der nächstmögliche Abholtag erst der kommende Samstag. Wäääh!
> ...



Hey Tommy, bei mir das gleiche - Heute Morgen kam die Mail, am SA gehts nach Koblenz. 
Bestellt hatte ich Ende Oktober, Liefertermin war ebenfalls KW52 angegeben.
Gestern noch mit meinem 6 Jahre alten HaiBike Hardtail den Feldberg gefahren und am Schluss noch gestürzt, schlechte Reifen und kaum Profil mehr :/
Es wird Zeit, das mein 8+ endlich Heim kommt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Tommy- (29. Dezember 2012)

Dynam1c schrieb:


> ...am SA gehts nach Koblenz.



Hey, vielleicht sieht man sich ja am Samstag. Habe um 14:30 Uhr meinen Abholtermin.

Welche Farbe hast Du bestellt? Ich hatte ursprünglich "stealth" bestellt, mich aber in 
der Zwischenzeit noch auf "white-orange" umentschieden.


----------



## SF1978 (29. Dezember 2012)

Ja warten ist das schlimste , hatte heute auch kein Glück mit der Post....
Finde ich schade das Canyon sich nicht gemeldet hatt. Liefertermin war diese Woche und die ist jezt rum.
Ich meine Nächste Woche reicht auch noch, aber mann soll seine Kunden auf dem laufendem halten wenn man seine Verspechungen nicht einhalten kann. @Marcel: Sag doch mall bescheid wie es mit der Stealt läuft, Bin auf meine gespannt.
Von der Bremse habe ich auch nur gutes gelesen.

Gruß Sersh


----------



## Dynam1c (29. Dezember 2012)

Hey Tommy, leider nicht. Habe um 10.45 Uhr Termin. 
Habe in Stealth bestellt.


----------



## mahofsi (30. Dezember 2012)

SF1978 schrieb:


> Ja warten ist das schlimste , hatte heute auch kein Glück mit der Post....
> Finde ich schade das Canyon sich nicht gemeldet hatt. Liefertermin war diese Woche und die ist jezt rum.
> Ich meine Nächste Woche reicht auch noch, aber mann soll seine Kunden auf dem laufendem halten wenn man seine Verspechungen nicht einhalten kann. @Marcel: Sag doch mall bescheid wie es mit der Stealt läuft, Bin auf meine gespannt.
> Von der Bremse habe ich auch nur gutes gelesen.
> ...



Hi Sersh,

schade, dass es mit der Lieferung nicht geklappt hat .
Nach dem ich die Reverb gefühlte 8 mal entlüftet habe (+ vorgestern den Druck auf 250 PSI erhöht habe), funktioniert sie nun top! 

Grüße Marcel


----------



## SF1978 (30. Dezember 2012)

@Marcel Hey! Freut mich das es funst. Ich hoffe mein Bike kommt die Woche, da habe ich noch frei und kann vielleicht Paar ausgibige Runden drehen. Wetter soll ja auch nicht so schlecht sein.
An alle: Genießt den letzten Tag in diesem Jaht und einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr!
Grüße Sersh


----------



## yoschi1 (31. Dezember 2012)

Guten Morgen erst mal 

Wer weiss denn ob Canyon heute geöffnet hat? Wollte da grade anrufen.
Ging nur der AB ran und dann bin ich rausgeflogen...


----------



## Micha382 (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich hoffe dass sie offenen haben, hab mir letzte Woche ein Biketogo mitgenommen und nun kann ich nicht fahren weil die Schelle für den Bremshebel fehlt :-( 
Hab Freitag gleich angerufen und hoffe dass die noch raus ist, spätestens heute weil sonst ist mein Urlaub rum...


----------



## yoschi1 (31. Dezember 2012)

... also ich habs heute mehrfach versucht dort bei canyon jemanden zu erreichen - erfolglos...
Glaube das die heute geschlossen haben so wie fast alle anderen Firmen auch...


----------



## Micha382 (31. Dezember 2012)

Ja das glaube ich auch - Schelle ist heute wieder nicht gekommen - so ein F...
Hab aber kein Bock nochmal beim örtlichen Händler 20 liegen zu lassen wenn ich bei Canyon schon über 2700 liegen gelassen habe und die nicht fähig sind das Rad richtig zu verpacken :-(


----------



## yoschi1 (31. Dezember 2012)

die sollen das schicken und zwar zz!!!
Das würde mich auch ärgern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (1. Januar 2013)

Mein Nerve AL+ 6.0 ist auch schon da


----------



## Arti33 (1. Januar 2013)

Und wie is das 6+ so hab es mir in Hornet bestellt


----------



## Dice8 (1. Januar 2013)

Bestens


----------



## thenewone (2. Januar 2013)

Moin! Ich habe mir am 29.12.2012 das 2013er Torque EX Trailflow per PayPal-Zahlung bestellt und die Nachricht bekommen, dass es in KW2 geliefert werden soll. Bei der Verfügbarkeit auf der Produktseite wurde dies auch so angezeigt. Heute kam die Bestellbestätigung als PDF und ich bin guter Dinge, dass es demnächst bei mir "aufschlägt"  Ick freu mir wat!!


----------



## Micha382 (2. Januar 2013)

Na dann hoffe mal dass die Wichtel alles einpacken damit du fahren kannst ;-)
Sollte meine Schelle bis zum Wochenende nicht kommen schicke ich das ganze Rad zurück...


----------



## Jason13 (2. Januar 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Na dann hoffe mal dass die Wichtel alles einpacken damit du fahren kannst ;-)
> Sollte meine Schelle bis zum Wochenende nicht kommen schicke ich das ganze Rad zurück...



Eine kleine schelle kann einem nicht die ganz Freude nehmen, ruf da an oder hole dir eine und lass es dir gutschreiben, haben die mir auch mal angeboten.


----------



## thenewone (3. Januar 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Na dann hoffe mal dass die Wichtel alles einpacken damit du fahren kannst ;-)
> Sollte meine Schelle bis zum Wochenende nicht kommen schicke ich das ganze Rad zurück...



Das hoffe ich auch  Habe hier ja so einiges gelesen, was mir im Bezug auf den Lieferzeitpunkt und die Vollständigkeit des Bikes etwas Angst macht...
Ich denke, dass Du nicht trotzig reagieren solltest wegen der Schelle, auch wenn ich es verstehen könnte. Ruf bei Canyon an, besprich Dich mit denen wegen der Kosten und kauf Dir dann die Schelle einfach beim lokalen Bikedealer. *fingers_crossed*


----------



## Micha382 (3. Januar 2013)

Ich hab schon bei denen angerufen und zwar letzten Freitag um 8 Uhr. Da war die Aussage nur sie schicken mir eine zu. Bis heute noch nichts im Briefkasten, weiÃ aber auch nicht wie lange so etwas dauern kann.
Wenn ich schon ein Bike fÃ¼r Ã¼ber 2700â¬ kaufe und sowas fehlt oder nicht passt, dann wÃ¼rde ich erwarten dass es bei der Beseitigung des Fehlers etwas schneller gehen sollte.
Wie gesagt eigentlich kein Ding mit dem lokalen HÃ¤ndler, nur sehe ich es irgendwo nicht ein nochmal 20â¬ zu investieren wenn Canyon nicht richtig packen kann...


----------



## thenewone (3. Januar 2013)

Wie gesagt: verstehe dich in jedem Fall! Es geht da ums Prinzip...nichtsdestotrotz ist der Aufwand, den Du betreiben musst um Dein Rad komplett zu bekommen immens höher, wenn Du es zu Canyon zurückschickst. Ich würde die Schelle selber kaufen und mich dann samt der Rechnung bei Canyon schriftlich beschweren und um Erstattung des Kaufbetrags bitten.

Grüße,
Timm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (3. Januar 2013)

Ich kann Micha382 schon verstehen! Ärgerlich sowas nur weil jemand seinen Job nicht richtig macht! Schau mal auf den Übergabeprotokoll nach wer dein Bike zusammen gebaut hat. Mein Nerve AL+ 6.0 war auch eher schlecht als recht zusammengebaut.

1. Schaltung nicht korrekt eingestellt
2. Brems- und Schaltgriffe am Lenker unsymmetrisch zur Mitte montiert! 2,5!!! cm Abweichung! Keine Ahnung wie man das schafft....
3. Bremse vorne nicht korrekt zentriert. Bremsscheibe war am schleifen!
4. Luftdruck im Reifen meiner Meinung nach zu hoch (3,5 bar)

Jeder 0815 Neuling wäre wahrscheinlich schon an den Punkten 1-3 gescheitert.


----------



## Micha382 (3. Januar 2013)

Der Luftdruck war bei mir auch auf Anschlag, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob sie das eventuell wegen dem Transport oder was auch immer machen. Den Rest konnte ich noch nicht testen, denn ohne Bremse fÃ¤hrt sich schlecht ;-)
Mal sehen bis morgen haben sie noch und wenn dann nichts kommt rufe ich noch mal an, wobei ich unter Kundenservice was anderes verstehe und bei einem Rad von Ã¼ber 2000â¬ ein wenig mehr Service erwarte. Kann aber auch sein dass das bei den Versendern so Ã¼blich ist...


----------



## Jason13 (3. Januar 2013)

Bei mir war laut "checkliste" die Probefahrt abgehakt... Die Kette lag zwischen kleinem Blatt und umwerfer. Damit kann keiner gefahren sein. Ist aber eigentlich echt schade... Wohl aber normal


----------



## SF1978 (3. Januar 2013)

So habe heute bekommen: Sehr geehrte/er  S..... F...

zur Zeit stellen wir Ihren Auftrag zur Auslieferung zusammen.

Innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden erfolgt die Übergabe an DHL. Sie erhalten dann eine
Versandbestätigung zusammen mit einer Sendungsnummer. Somit haben Sie die Möglichkeit,
den Transportstatus Ihrer Sendung im Internet zu verfolgen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihr Canyon Team

Geplant war KW 52 
Na ja weiss nicht ob es mit meinem Anruf bei Canyon von gestern was zu tun hat, das sich erst jezt was bewegt....


----------



## drhackstock (3. Januar 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Ja das glaube ich auch - Schelle ist heute wieder nicht gekommen - so ein F...
> Hab aber kein Bock nochmal beim örtlichen Händler 20 liegen zu lassen wenn ich bei Canyon schon über 2700 liegen gelassen habe und die nicht fähig sind das Rad richtig zu verpacken :-(


 
Hallo, bin neu hier, lese aber schon einige zeit mit, zu meiner Person: komme aus österreich und zwar aus dem burgenland in der nähe von eisenstadt und mein nickname ist hacki. zu dem problem mit der schelle, ich habe heute mein bike (Nerve AL+8.0) zusammen gebaut und da war auch nur eine schelle dabei weil der rechte bremshebel mit der schelle vom remotehebel der sattelstütze mitgeklemmt wird, vielleicht konnte ich dir damit helfen, wenn nicht war es einen versuch werd. 

mfg hacki


----------



## tommyOO (3. Januar 2013)

alter Hut die Canyon Werkselite,was die sich zusammen bauen. Bei meinem auch einiges schief gelaufen. Fahrwerkssetup war total auf null,Kette lief an  Kettenführung vorbei Züge am Steuerrohr beschissen verlegt ...usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (3. Januar 2013)

Achja, die Züge waren bei mir vorne auch "ungeschickt" verlegt. Musste somit den Bremshebel von der Hinterradbremse demontieren damit ich die Bremsleitung bzw die Züge sinnvoll verlegen konnte.


----------



## yoschi1 (3. Januar 2013)

...puhhhh na da bin ich auf mein bestelltes Bike mal gespannt.
Habe ein Torque Vert. bestellt und laut Telefonischer Aussage vom freundlichen Canyon Mitarbeiter ist der Liefertermin KW10. Mal abwarten wann das Schreiben kommt mit dem LT.

Bevor ich losziehen würde und mir einfach so ne Schelle kaufe und die Rechnung dann einreichen will, würde ich es vorab mit Canyon abklären ob das auch OK ist - nachher stellen die sich Quer?!?

Und bei den Bikes inn der Preisklasse darf so etwas NICHT passieren!!!

Geht gar nicht und finds ne frechheit das man keinen Ordentlichen Check durchführt - da würde ich echt stinkug werden...


----------



## Micha382 (3. Januar 2013)

Also ich habe heute noch zweimal mit Canyon telefoniert und das Resultat war nichts, bzw. dass sich vor Mitte/Ende nächster Woche nichts tun wird, bzw. die Schelle nicht kommt.
Ich hab jetzt mal den Adapter aus der Reverbklemme entfernt und den Hebel da mal fest gemacht - danke für den Tipp 
Aber trotzdem die Frage wie mache ich die Bremse fest wenn ich die Reverb mal abbaue? Dazu brauche ich dann auf alle Fälle die Schelle...


----------



## SF1978 (3. Januar 2013)

Leute wünscht mir Glück für morgen....
Sehr geehrte/er  S.... F....,

Ihre Bestellung wurde heute an den Logistikdienstleister DHL übergeben. Die zugehörige
Sendungsnummer lautet 003...............
Unter http............................................
können Sie damit den aktuellen Transportstatus abfragen.

Beachten Sie bitte, dass die Sendungsnummer erst nach Einlieferung des Pakets im
Frachtzentrum freigeschaltet wird. Dies kann im Einzelfall bis zu 24 Stunden dauern.

Bei Anlieferung der Ware prüfen Sie bitte umgehend die Verpackung auf äußere Beschädigungen.
Ein etwaiger Transportschaden muss bei dem jeweiligen Spediteur innerhalb von 24 Stunden
gemeldet werden. Nachträgliche Reklamationen können leider nicht anerkannt werden.

Wir wünschen Ihnen schon heute viel Freude mit Ihren bestellten Produkten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihr Canyon Team

Habe bei DHL nachgeguckt steht schon auf 40%
 @_Micha382_ ich denke hacki hatt recht, siehe dir diese Anleitung von Canyon an:http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...es_id=14&supportcenter_articles_id=266&page=1

Gruß Sersh


----------



## allmtb (3. Januar 2013)

@Jason13: Also haste dein Gapstar schon bekommen? - Wenn ja, was sind deine ersten Fahreindrücke?^^


----------



## drhackstock (4. Januar 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Also ich habe heute noch zweimal mit Canyon telefoniert und das Resultat war nichts, bzw. dass sich vor Mitte/Ende nächster Woche nichts tun wird, bzw. die Schelle nicht kommt.
> Ich hab jetzt mal den Adapter aus der Reverbklemme entfernt und den Hebel da mal fest gemacht - danke für den Tipp
> Aber trotzdem die Frage wie mache ich die Bremse fest wenn ich die Reverb mal abbaue? Dazu brauche ich dann auf alle Fälle die Schelle...


 
ja, die brauchst du dann


----------



## Jason13 (4. Januar 2013)

allmtb schrieb:


> @Jason13: Also haste dein Gapstar schon bekommen? - Wenn ja, was sind deine ersten Fahreindrücke?^^



Achso  Nein, war beim strive  Nein leider wohl er in KW3


----------



## thenewone (4. Januar 2013)

yoschi1 schrieb:


> ...puhhhh na da bin ich auf mein bestelltes Bike mal gespannt.
> Habe ein Torque Vert. bestellt und laut Telefonischer Aussage vom freundlichen Canyon Mitarbeiter ist der Liefertermin KW10. Mal abwarten wann das Schreiben kommt mit dem LT.



Nur mal so nebenbei: Hat jemand sein Bike schon einmal VOR dem kolportierten Liefertermin erhalten 
Mein Bike sollte bei Bestellung ab KW2 verfügbar sein und ich bin jetzt schon ganz "spitz". Naja die KW2 beginnt ja am kommenden Montag schon 

edit: ich hab die bestellbestätigung "schon" vorgestern bekommen


----------



## SF1978 (4. Januar 2013)

Jch habe Ihn!!!








Kurz vor neun klingelte der Postmann


----------



## SF1978 (4. Januar 2013)

Das ding ist der Hammer!
Eine Woche überzogen aber egal, das warten hatt sich gelohnt.
Jezt brauche ich noch passendes Wetter  set zwei tagen regnets bei uns ununterbrochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thenewone (4. Januar 2013)

SF1978 schrieb:


> Das ding ist der Hammer!
> Eine Woche überzogen aber egal, das warten hatt sich gelohnt.
> Jezt brauche ich noch passendes Wetter  set zwei tagen regnets bei uns ununterbrochen



Feines Teil! Viel Spaß damit...


----------



## speichenquaeler (4. Januar 2013)

SF1978 schrieb:


> Jch habe Ihn!!!
> Kurz vor neun klingelte der Postmann



Schönes Ding...aber Lenker kann man noch nen bissl nach vorne drehen...oder?

Edit: Das hässliche Teil...schwarz, rund...da hinten ziemlich in der Mitte....weg damit!!! 

Besten Gruß


----------



## Quasarmin (4. Januar 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Edit: Das hässliche Teil...schwarz, rund...da hinten ziemlich in der Mitte....weg damit!!!
> 
> Besten Gruß



Würde ich dran lassen. Meinem Kumpel ist beim AL8.0 beim Runterschalten am Berg die Kette runtergehüpft, die Kette hat sich zwischen der Scheibe und Ritzelpaket reingezogen und das Schaltauge wurde abgerissen. Ohne die Scheibe kann man sich dabei auch nachhaltig die Speichen beschädigen, und gerade hinten rechts haben sie am meisten zu halten.
Bei reinen Showbikes die nie schmutzig, werden muss die Scheibe natürlich unbedingt ab


----------



## Quasarmin (4. Januar 2013)

SF1978 schrieb:


> Jezt brauche ich noch passendes Wetter  set zwei tagen regnets bei uns ununterbrochen



Passt doch 

Meins war 22h nach Versand in Koblenz schon richtig eingesaut.


----------



## yoschi1 (4. Januar 2013)

@ SF1978: Sehr schönes Bike 
Da können wir ja bald mel ne Runde zus. fahren 
Wie war denn der Auslieferungs Check seitens Cynyon?

Gruß aus der Nachbarschaft


----------



## SF1978 (4. Januar 2013)

Meins bleibt zwei tage im wohnzimmer stehen und heute noch über nach kommt es ins schlafzimmer neben dem bett .
Nein ich werde es wahrscheinlich auch nicht länger aushalten, morgen wird's eingesaut


----------



## SF1978 (4. Januar 2013)

@_Yoschi_
 Also das Bike kamm gut verpackt, Scrauben waren alle fest, die die fest hätten sein sollen.
Keine Macken o.so, Checkliste komplett abgehackt, Schaltung und Bremse hi war nicht so gut eingestellt,vorne habe ich auch noch ein bissl nachjustiert. War aber alles gut entluftet(Bremse, Sattelstütze)
Im großen und ganzen super anlieferungs Zustand.
Wo bist du meistens unterwegs yoschi? Wahrst du bei MTB Tag Sulzbach dabei?


----------



## allmtb (5. Januar 2013)

@SF1978 Meinst du das Sulzbach in Hessen im Taunus?^^


----------



## SF1978 (5. Januar 2013)

Nein ich meine Sulzbach an der Murr, leigt mitten im Schwäbisch-Fränkischem Wald. Was ein geiles Bike-Terrain ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allmtb (5. Januar 2013)

Hätte mich auch sehr überrascht, wenn hier jemand mein kleines caff als guten bikeort erwähnt^^ - wenigstens gibts hier in der nähe was gutes (zb feldberg)...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. Januar 2013)

Quasarmin schrieb:


> Ohne die Scheibe kann man sich dabei auch nachhaltig die Speichen beschädigen, und gerade hinten rechts haben sie am meisten zu halten. Bei reinen Showbikes die nie schmutzig, werden muss die Scheibe natürlich unbedingt ab



Wenn die Schaltung korrekt eingestellt ist, wird die Kette nicht über das große Ritzel springen. Ist weder mir noch all meinen Bekannten ( überwiegend CC-und Marathonfahrer ) in den letzten 11 Rennjahren passiert. Auch nicht im dicksten Schlamm.

Du ( SF1978 ) kannst sie also abmachen, sie sieht an einem Bike wirklich nicht schön aus. Auf mich wirkt die Scheibe fast so schlimm wie Stützräder an Kinderrädern oder Schmutzfänger an den Autos ( Steigerung wäre nur noch das Lammfell-Lenkrad ).

Hat also nichts mit Showbikes zu tun. Aber das schöne Rädchen leidet schon etwas unter dieser Disc


----------



## Dice8 (5. Januar 2013)

Ich habe diese hässliche Kettenschutzscheibe bei meinem AL+ in Verbindung mit dem Reifen- und Schlauchwechsel direkt demontiert. 
Ich denke auch das bei einer korrekt eingestellten Schaltung die Chance auf ein überspringen der Kette auf dem großen Ritzel sehr unwahrscheinlich ist. Ist mir bis jetzt auch noch nie passiert.


----------



## drhackstock (5. Januar 2013)

Hallo, habe eine frage an die nerve al+8.0 besitzer mit mavic crosstrail felgen, wie viele UST-Ventile waren bei euch dabei?. bei mir war nähmlich nur eines dabei.


----------



## mahofsi (5. Januar 2013)

drhackstock schrieb:


> Hallo, habe eine frage an die nerve al+8.0 besitzer mit mavic crosstrail felgen, wie viele UST-Ventile waren bei euch dabei?. bei mir war nähmlich nur eines dabei.



Hi, bei mir war auch nur eins dabei!

Grüße Marcel


----------



## drhackstock (5. Januar 2013)

danke für die info, ich will im frühjahr auf schlauchlos mit milch umrüsten und da muss ich mir dann selbst welche besorgen.

mfg Hacki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Januar 2013)

Falscher Fred od. ich warte nicht, ich starte


----------



## SF1978 (5. Januar 2013)

Hi, Bei mir haben die zwei eingepackt

Gruß Sesh


----------



## yoschi1 (5. Januar 2013)

@SF1978: hey dann hat ja alles Super geklappt mit deinem Bike. 
Bin gespannt wenn es bei mir dann Ussieht wenn mein Bike endlich gekommen ist. 

Ich war nicht in Sulzbach dabei. Fahre als bei strümpfelbach oder Richtung Lichtenberg dann. Oder dann am Lemberg. Wo treibst du dich so rum?


----------



## SF1978 (5. Januar 2013)

@yoschi1 bin viel in Auenwal unterwegs, Sechselberg Rottmansberg, Ebersberg uns so.
Lauter Berge um mich rum
Über Ittenberg komme ich auch ganz schnell nach Sulzbach und weiter nach Spiegelberg. Bin auch oft über Kirchber, Zwingelhausen und Großaspach nach Hause unterwegs.
Hoffe das es mit deinem Bike auch alles gut klapt und dann drehen wir eine Runde zusammen

Gruß Sersh


----------



## Keeper1407 (5. Januar 2013)

War am Freitag Abend bei Canyon in Koblenz und habe mir endlich mein Nerve gekauft. 

Das Canyon Home ist schon ein geiler Tempel. Die Beratung war wirklich top mit allem drum und dran. Die drei Canyon-Mitarbeiter, mit denen ich zu tun hatte, waren super freundlich.

Nach 90 Minuten saß ich wieder in meinem Auto, im Kofferraum lag ein Canyon Bikeguard. Inhalt ein Nerve AL 7.0. 

Jeder der 450 gefahrenen Kilometer war es wert, hier gewesen zu sein. Danke liebes Canyon-Team, ihr seid spitze!


----------



## yoschi1 (6. Januar 2013)

@SF1978: ...das machen wir sobald ich mein Bike habe - 
sag mal, bist auch schon mal den s.. .... Trail gefahren bei Sulzb.? Wenn ja, kann der was?


----------



## SF1978 (6. Januar 2013)

@_yoschi1_ Hm... meinst du die Schweine Grube nur anders?
Ein Mal ja der ist nicht schlecht oder meinst den Trail wo quer durch die Serpentinenstarsse von ittenberg nach Sulzbach geht? Das ist ein Teil von Georg-Farber Weg, auch nicht schlecht war aber nichs für mein Hardtail musste paar mal absteigen
Ich schiecke dir den Link vom Video da siehst du den s.. .... trail

Gruß Sersh


----------



## yoschi1 (6. Januar 2013)

Genau, die Schweine Grube meinte ich 
Die anderen kenne ich nicht wo du noch erw. hast. 
Die Grube kenne ich von ner bekannten die meinte das da immer
Welche mit fullface und so unterwegs sind.


----------



## drhackstock (7. Januar 2013)

mahofsi schrieb:


> Hi, bei mir war auch nur eins dabei!
> 
> Grüße Marcel


 
Hallo, für die , die nur ein Ust ventil beigepackt haben, ich hab heute mit Canyon telefoniert, normal sind 2 dabei, ich bekomme es kostenlos nachgesendet, das nur zur info.

mfg Hacki.


----------



## larswitt (8. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

dann setze ich mich auch mal zu euch ins Wartezimmer ... 
Torque EX Vertride Größe S

Liefertermin ist für KW5 angedacht, dann hoffe ich mal das gute Stück in KW6 abholen zu dürfen.

Gruß

Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trigger666 (8. Januar 2013)

Willkommen im Club.

Mein FRX soll ja auch in KW 05 fertig sein. Haben ja doch so manches Bike auf KW 05 stehen. Wir dürfen gespannt sein.


----------



## yoschi1 (8. Januar 2013)

Torque vert. in L soll in kw10 kommen . . .


----------



## thenewone (8. Januar 2013)

Kundennummer: Dxxxxxxx
Auftragsnummer: Vxxxxxxxx

Sehr geehrte/er xxx,

zur Zeit stellen wir Ihren Auftrag zur Auslieferung zusammen.

Innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden erfolgt die Übergabe an DHL. Sie erhalten dann eine
Versandbestätigung zusammen mit einer Sendungsnummer. Somit haben Sie die Möglichkeit,
den Transportstatus Ihrer Sendung im Internet zu verfolgen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihr Canyon Team

Diese Nachricht wurde automatisch erstellt, eine direkte
Rückantwort ist leider nicht möglich.
Sollten Sie Fragen oder Anregungen haben, so wenden Sie
sich bitte telefonisch an unser Servicecenter oder senden uns
eine E-Mail.

Unsere Kontaktdaten finden Sie unter:
Kontakt

Canyon Bicycles GmbH
Karl-Tesche-Strasse 12
56073 Koblenz
Deutschland

Geschäftsführer: Roman Arnold
HRB 2870, Amtsgericht Koblenz

Deutschland
USt-ID-Nr. DE 148719832


----------



## speichenquaeler (8. Januar 2013)

Trailflow?? Welche Farbe und Größe???


----------



## rmfausi (8. Januar 2013)

Die Hauptkomponente Dämpfer scheint jetzt wohl bei Canyon angekommen zu sein. Wenn jetzt nächste Woche noch die Lyriks ankommen, dann werden wir wohl auch so eine Mail von Canyon bekommen. Ist nur so eine Vermutung von mir.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Jason13 (8. Januar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Die Hauptkomponente Dämpfer scheint jetzt wohl bei Canyon angekommen zu sein. Wenn jetzt nächste Woche noch die Lyriks ankommen, dann werden wir wohl auch so eine Mail von Canyon bekommen. Ist nur so eine Vermutung von mir.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Hast du das offiziell das die Dämpfer, bzw gabeln fehlen?


----------



## thenewone (8. Januar 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Trailflow?? Welche Farbe und Größe???



Bin 192cm groß (ergo: L) und habe das Bike in "evil black" bestellt...das "snow forest" geht gar nicht 
edit: Ja Torque EX Trailflow...sry


----------



## rmfausi (8. Januar 2013)

Jason13 schrieb:


> Hast du das offiziell das die Dämpfer, bzw gabeln fehlen?




NEIN. Ich hatte auch dazu geschrieben das es eine Vermutung von mir ist.
Wenn sie diese Woche anfangen die Trailflow's zu verschicken, dann gehe ich mal davon aus, dass DBAir Dämpfer bei Canyon am Lager ist. Der Unterschied vom Trailflow zum Gapstar bei den "Hauptkomponenten" ist dann für mich nur noch die Gabel oder die Laufräder, der Rahmen ist sowieso der gleiche bei allen. Wenn es irgendwas von den Schaltungskomponenten fehlen würde wäre für mich auch nicht nachvollziebahr warum sich die Lieferzeit so verzögert. Die Laufräder sind vielleicht auch noch so eine Option, wurden schon Strives mit dem Charger Comp LRS ausgeliefert?

Naja in ein paar Tagen wissen wir mehr.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Jason13 (8. Januar 2013)

Wenn der LRS fehlt, dann sollen die das rad losschicken  kommt eh n neuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (8. Januar 2013)

Jason13 schrieb:


> Wenn der LRS fehlt, dann sollen die das rad losschicken  kommt eh n neuer




Meiner ist schon lange da...und weil ich quälende Langeweile habe, sieht das vielleicht in etwa so aus:






Beste Grüße


----------



## Sasse82 (8. Januar 2013)

Heute habe ich gesehen, dass mein bestelltes Bike (FRX Rockzone M black) laut Homepage nun sogar in KW4 statt ursprünglich KW5 lieferbar ist.
Ist ja mal was ganz neues, dann dürfte sich mein Liefertermin eigentlich auch auf KW4 vorverlegen, auch wenn ich bisher noch keine Mail erhalten habe.


----------



## Se_b (8. Januar 2013)

Falles es einen interessiert....Trailflow Größe L ist AB LAGER VERFÜGBAR (Evil Black)


----------



## mischuer (9. Januar 2013)

wie habt ihr die schwarze hässliche Speichenschon-Kunststoffscheibe vom Crossride Disc LRS entfernt? Schnippschnapp oder Kassette ab?


----------



## speichenquaeler (9. Januar 2013)

Schnippschnapp


----------



## Dice8 (9. Januar 2013)

Kassette ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Tommy- (9. Januar 2013)

mischuer schrieb:


> wie habt ihr die schwarze hässliche Speichenschon-Kunststoffscheibe vom Crossride Disc LRS entfernt? Schnippschnapp oder Kassette ab?



Habe sie mit einem Seitenschneider in mehreren Teilen rausgeschnippelt.
Hat zwar 10min gedauert, war aber kein Problem.


----------



## Dice8 (9. Januar 2013)

Rad raus und Kassette ab dauert keine 5 Minuten und die Gefahr etwas kaputt zu machen ist auch geringer


----------



## Sasse82 (9. Januar 2013)

Nochmal zum Thema Rahmengröße und PPS.

Nach dem Feedback hier habe ich mich auch nochmal an den Support gewendet und gebeten meine Größe ohne PPS zu ermitteln und zu bestätigen.
Die Aussage war, dass die "fehlerhaften" Ergebnisse des PPS in der Regel von falsch gemessenen Längen her kommen, insbesondere die Schritthöhe wird sehr oft falsch gemessen. So vermutlich auch bei mir.
Die Schritthöhe passte nicht wirklich plausibel zur Körpergröße.
Aber auch mit korrigierter Schritthöhe liege ich mit 182 cm gerade noch so bei Rahmengröße M (FRX), somit bleibt für mich alles beim alten.


----------



## K3RMIT (10. Januar 2013)

Kann jemand vielleicht ein tip geben wie das mit den Lieferzeitenangaben so ist?
Mein Nerve CF war bei Bestellung KW17, erste Januarwoche wars aufeinmal bei KW4 dann KW5 und jetzt wieder KW17.
Wie kommen diese Termine zustande? Kamen Rücklieferungen rein??
Nur so kann ichs mir vorstellen.


----------



## mischuer (10. Januar 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Rad raus und Kassette ab dauert keine 5 Minuten und die Gefahr etwas kaputt zu machen ist auch geringer



 so getan und diesmal ging die Kassette auch wunderbar runter. Aber das liegt wohl diesmal an der Schlüssellänge. Das rumgeschnippel war mir dann doch zu gefährlich/nervig.


----------



## thenewone (10. Januar 2013)

thenewone schrieb:


> Kundennummer: Dxxxxxxx
> Auftragsnummer: Vxxxxxxxx
> 
> Sehr geehrte/er xxx,
> ...



Die verdammte DHL braucht ja ewig....in der Sendungsverfolgung steht das Paket seit 2 Tagen bei 60%(Die Sendung wurde im Ziel-Paketzentrum bearbeitet). WTF? Die sollen das Ding zustellen und nicht "lagern"! 
Wenn ich das Bike morgen nicht bekomme, dreh ich frei


----------



## rmfausi (10. Januar 2013)

Wenns schonmal durchs Neuwieder Bermuda Dreieck ist dann ist es gut. Bei Sperrgut sind sie halt nicht so flexibel. Das ist meine Erfahrung nach 2x bestelltem Bikeguard.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## mischuer (10. Januar 2013)

Kollege der sich AL 6 gekauft hat auch gerade berichtet dass es schon 2 Tage bei DHL rumlungert. Und gestern wollte ein Paketshop keine Pakete mehr annehmen "die holen nix mehr ab...jammmer...."


----------



## Sasse82 (10. Januar 2013)

Das ist natürlich sehr blöd, wenn man sich extra einen Tag frei nehmen möchte um das Paket entgegenzunehmen. Da würde ich mich schon gerne auf den Tag verlassen können, so wie es normalerweise bei DHL-Lieferungen der Fall ist... :-/


----------



## thenewone (10. Januar 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich sehr blöd, wenn man sich extra einen Tag frei nehmen möchte um das Paket entgegenzunehmen. Da würde ich mich schon gerne auf den Tag verlassen können, so wie es normalerweise bei DHL-Lieferungen der Fall ist... :-/



Auf jeden Fall ist es bitter, wenn man so ungeduldig ist wie ich 
Eine weitere "Pille" die man bei Versenderbikes scheinbar einfach schlucken muss...leider. Noch besteht Hoffnung, dass ich am Wochenende endlich basteln kann...mit fahren wird es wohl eher nix bei der Wettervorhersage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lizrd (10. Januar 2013)

Hallihallo,
am 03.01. bestellt, geliefert am 09.01.
AL+ in hornet

LG liz


----------



## larswitt (11. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade von Canyon eine Mail erhalten das mein Torque Vertride (S) abgeholt werden kann. 
Bestellt am 04.01.2013, angekündigter Liefertermin war KW5 .... 

Gruß

Lars


----------



## trigger666 (11. Januar 2013)

Ey, hört auf zu Posten, das Ihre Eure Bikes schon habt.

Das deprimiert mich.


----------



## mischuer (11. Januar 2013)

achja wollt nur schnöden Tipp geben:
Der Elite Sior Mio Flaschenhalter schwarz - rot. bike-discount Nr. 0101659 passt ganz hervorragend zur Farbe *deep-black ano - grey*. Wie dafür gemacht.

http://www3.bike-discount.de/bilder/xxl/67813/sior-mio-flaschenhalter-schwarz-rot.jpg


----------



## Jason13 (11. Januar 2013)

Nächste Woche kommen laufradsatz und bremsen  und HOFFENTLICH das rad!


----------



## Pfeiffenwix (11. Januar 2013)

Model: Nerve 29 AL 8.9 
Farbe: Acid Storm
RH: L
Bestellt: 03.01.2013
Lieferdatum: KW14

ich bin gespannt


----------



## rmfausi (11. Januar 2013)

mischuer schrieb:


> achja wollt nur schnöden Tipp geben:
> Der Elite Sior Mio Flaschenhalter schwarz - rot. bike-discount Nr. 0101659 passt ganz hervorragend zur Farbe *deep-black ano - grey*. Wie dafür gemacht.
> 
> http://www3.bike-discount.de/bilder/xxl/67813/sior-mio-flaschenhalter-schwarz-rot.jpg




Danke mischuer für den Tipp. Ich warte auf ein Gapstar in schwarz/rot könnte gut mit meinen Elite Flaschen und Rahmen Farbe harmonieren. ABER ich habe gar keine Flaschenhalterbefestigungschrauben am Rahmen.  
Sorry, musste sein. 

See you on Katzenbuckelrunde Teil 2 in 2013, wenn sie dann nachgeholt wird.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## rmfausi (11. Januar 2013)

An alle GapSTAR Wartende: Seid ihr schon nervös? Am Montag beginnt KW3 und in dem Brief den wir zu Weihnachten
erhalten haben stand doch ab KW3 wird geliefert. Kann mich aber nicht mehr so genau dran erinnern ist schon sooo
lange her, außerdem war das noch letztes Jahr. 

Memo an mich: Genug Öl ins Feuer gekippt, warte bis Montag ab und
fahre weiter Hardtail. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## mischuer (11. Januar 2013)

OT: @rmfausi: wollten diesen Sonntag paar Odenwaldtrails begutachten mit sharky und geisterfahrer, ich schreibs in den Katzenbuckelfred.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nieke (11. Januar 2013)

@rmfausi: Ich hab's auch schon fast vergessen und gerade noch mal im Brief nachgeschaut. KW3 und die fängt kommenden Montag an. 
Ich bin extrem gespannt und hoffe so sehr das es endlich diese Woche wird. Ich will endlich diese Email bekommen zum Termin vereinbaren!!!!!!!!


----------



## gi_si (11. Januar 2013)

Eben bestellt:

Nerve AL+ 7.0
Farbe: hornet
Größe: M

Scheinbar sofort verfügbar

Bin schon richtig gespannt


----------



## trigger666 (11. Januar 2013)

Drücke Dir die Daumen. Bei mir ist es mindestens noch bis KW 05.


----------



## yoschi1 (12. Januar 2013)

Hy @ all: 

Hatte mir anfang Januar das Torque bestellt mit LT KW10.
Jetzt sehe ich auf der Canyon HP das sich der Liefertermin auf KW4-5 verkürzt hat.

Frage: Bekomme ich mein Bike dann früher oder bleibt der alte termin für mich bestehen?

Habe jetzt das Schriftstück von Canyon unten angehängt zwecks Liefertermin.

"Hierbei handelt es sich um voraussichtliche und unverbindliche Liefertermine bei einer heute eingehenden Bestellung. Unser Bestand ändert sich allerdings minütlich.Bitte beachte, dass die Versandzeit bei einer Lieferadresse außerhalb Deutschlands durchschnittlich 8 Werktage beträgt.

Die genannten Liefertermine beziehen sich nur auf kommende Bestellungen. Die Liefertermine bereits bestehender Aufträge sind von Veränderungen dieser Termine nicht betroffen."


----------



## Sasse82 (12. Januar 2013)

Na, wäre ja fies, wenn Canyon die Bikes späterer Besteller vor den Bikes früherer Besteller verschickt. Es geht schon der Reihe nach. ;-)
Mein Termin hat sich auch vor verschoben, mir wurde voraussichtlich KW4 statt ursprünglich KW5 bestätigt. Mal sehen ob es auch wirklich klappt.


----------



## yoschi1 (12. Januar 2013)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Pedale/Pedal/Escape-Plattform-Pedal-2013.html


Was haltet Ihr von denen ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoschi1 (12. Januar 2013)

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradteile/pedale/straitline-sc-platform-pedals/264342.html

Oder die hier ???

Ohh je


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Januar 2013)

Pfeiffenwix schrieb:


> Model: Nerve 29 AL 8.9
> Farbe: Acid Storm
> RH: L
> Bestellt: 03.01.2013
> ...



Vielleicht sieht man sich  tauscht du etwas aus oder suchst das eine oder andere Teil zusätzlich, wenn ja was, vielleicht kann man ein bissl was tauschen


----------



## Se_b (12. Januar 2013)

@yoschi1
guck dir auch mal die Spank Spike an ODER die neuen Saint Pedale (PD MX80)
zwischen den beiden bin ich am schwanken an meinem torque


----------



## Micha382 (12. Januar 2013)

Hab die Saint am Strive und bin echt zufrieden ;-)


----------



## thenewone (12. Januar 2013)

Oh ja! Es ist hier! Leider haben es die Vault Pedale schwarz/blau noch nicht bis zu mir geschafft...aber naja...der Hauptteil ist ja da :

P.S.: Bestellt nix bei wiggle.com, da dauert der Versand der Pedale länger als der Versand des ganzen Bikes bei Canyon


----------



## trigger666 (12. Januar 2013)

yoschi1 schrieb:


> Hy @ all:
> 
> Hatte mir anfang Januar das Torque bestellt mit LT KW10.
> Jetzt sehe ich auf der Canyon HP das sich der Liefertermin auf KW4-5 verkürzt hat.
> ...



Habe mein Whipzone in KW 42 mit Lieferwoche KW 09 bestellt gehabt. Anfang Dezember kam dann die Email, das es jetzt KW05 ist. Daher wirst Du Dein Bike sicherlich auch früher bekommen.


----------



## rmfausi (12. Januar 2013)

thenewone schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 243951
> Oh ja! Es ist hier! Leider haben es die Vault Pedale schwarz/blau noch nicht bis zu mir geschafft...aber naja...der Hauptteil ist ja da :
> 
> P.S.: Bestellt nix bei wiggle.com, da dauert der Versand der Pedale länger als der Versand des ganzen Bikes bei Canyon



Sieht gut aus. Der Dämper anders rum würde mir besser gefallen. Mal sehen wie rum er bei mir verbaut sein wird, ggf. wird er gedreht. Ist die obere Dämperbefestigungsschraube aus Stahl oder Alu? 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Pfeiffenwix (12. Januar 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Vielleicht sieht man sich  tauscht du etwas aus oder suchst das eine oder andere Teil zusätzlich, wenn ja was, vielleicht kann man ein bissl was tauschen



tauschen ? nein.

ich suche nur ein paar plattform pedale

hast du einen tip ?


----------



## drhackstock (13. Januar 2013)

Hallo , ich habe diese hier , die sind top und in verbindung mit den schuh von Five ten unschlagbar.
https://www.canyon.com/shop/?category=F05&item=28634


----------



## yoschi1 (13. Januar 2013)

@ Pfeiffenwix:

Ich habe mir jetzt die bestellt - mal sehen wie sie sich fahren lassen.

http://www.google.de/imgres?q=rever...=167&start=0&ndsp=17&ved=1t:429,r:7,s:0,i:103


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jason13 (13. Januar 2013)

thenewone schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 243951
> Oh ja! Es ist hier! Leider haben es die Vault Pedale schwarz/blau noch nicht bis zu mir geschafft...aber naja...der Hauptteil ist ja da :
> 
> P.S.: Bestellt nix bei wiggle.com, da dauert der Versand der Pedale länger als der Versand des ganzen Bikes bei Canyon



Ist das das gapstar?  wenn ja, kannst du mir sagen ob da matchmaker dran sind (also shifter und bremsen zusammen)? 
Weil ich die zee bremse gekauft habe und die ja nicht an die matchmaker passt, fährst du zufällig auch ne andere bremse? Also stehst du vor dem gleich Problem? 
Danke und Gruß, Sebastian


----------



## rmfausi (13. Januar 2013)

Ist ein Trailflow in schwarz/rot. Scheeee 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Jake_rides (13. Januar 2013)

Sagt mal, begehe ich eine Design-Sünde, wenn ich mir das Dropzone in schwarz hole und später eine weiße Totem Solo Air dranbaue?


----------



## trigger666 (13. Januar 2013)

Ja.


----------



## Jake_rides (13. Januar 2013)

Verdammt. Die Totem Solo Air gibts dieses Jahr nur in weiß :/


----------



## trigger666 (13. Januar 2013)

Hey, Dir muss es gefallen. Nicht uns.


----------



## Jake_rides (14. Januar 2013)

Ja, das ist mir schon klar. Aber ich bin mir nun mal nicht sicher. Tendiere aber immer mehr zu NEIN.

Zu dumm, dass es keine schwarzen Totem Solo Airs gibt 
Dilemma.


----------



## Sauron1977 (14. Januar 2013)

So, nach langem Überlegen habe ich es auch getan!
Am Samstag mehrere Varianten probegefahren und das Passende direkt bestellt:

Nerve CF 8.0 in Slate, Größe M

KW4 abholbar .... Hoffentlich!!! 

Hat schon jemand ein Nerve CF hier? Zufrieden?


----------



## Dirty_Rocco (14. Januar 2013)

Bestellt Nerve AL29 8.9 acid storm
Liefertermin 14.KW
Oh mann, Mitte April......
Naja, Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich die schönste Freude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (14. Januar 2013)

Ich habe heute mein FRX Rockzone von M auf L geändert.
Zuerst war ich erstaunt dass in der Rechnung nun KW3 statt wie auf der Homepage KW5 stand. Nun steht auf der Homepage dagegen stattdessen KW9. Die Spanne ist groß von sofort bis in 1 1/2 Monaten. Es bleibt spannend. ;-)


----------



## Jason13 (15. Januar 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mein FRX Rockzone von M auf L geändert.
> Zuerst war ich erstaunt dass in der Rechnung nun KW3 statt wie auf der Homepage KW5 stand. Nun steht auf der Homepage dagegen stattdessen KW9. Die Spanne ist groß von sofort bis in 1 1/2 Monaten. Es bleibt spannend. ;-)



Bist während der schier unendlichen Wartezeit gewachsen?


----------



## trigger666 (15. Januar 2013)




----------



## Sasse82 (15. Januar 2013)

Ich wurde tatsächlich gefragt ob ich denn noch am wachsen wäre... aber mit 30 konnte ich das definitiv verneinen. *lach* ;-)
Nein, für die Bestellung hatte ich meine Schrittlänge falsch gemessen, jetzt mit den richtigen Daten liege ich genau zwischen M und L und habe mich für L entschieden.


----------



## Jason13 (15. Januar 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Ich wurde tatsächlich gefragt ob ich denn noch am wachsen wäre... aber mit 30 konnte ich das definitiv verneinen. *lach* ;-)
> Nein, für die Bestellung hatte ich meine Schrittlänge falsch gemessen, jetzt mit den richtigen Daten liege ich genau zwischen M und L und habe mich für L entschieden.



Ja das War auch mehr Spass


----------



## Sasse82 (15. Januar 2013)

Schon klar. =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nieke (15. Januar 2013)

Noch keiner was gehört zum Gapstar? 

:-(


----------



## speichenquaeler (15. Januar 2013)

Nein...no mail...no call...no schnitzel and blow***...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (15. Januar 2013)

Dont call it Schnitzel!!!


----------



## yoschi1 (15. Januar 2013)

also so´n groooßes Schnitzel wäre jetzt nicht schlecht.

Meine Bestellung vom Torque Vertr. wurde auf Liefertermin KW10 gesetzt.
Vor ein paar Tagen hatte Canyon laut HP die Lieferzeit auf KW4 gesetzt. Daraufhin hatte ich gestern mal angerufen und fragte nach wie es denn mit meinem Bike nun aussieht? KW4 oder KW10???
Da meinte der Freundliche Mitarbeiter von Canyon das es sich mit dem Liefertermin (KW4) um einen Fehler im System handet und er denke das das Bike um KW10 +- geliefert wird. Das System ziehe wohl Sporadisch irgendwelche Daten??? 

Häääääääää???? - Verstehe ich nicht??


----------



## yoschi1 (15. Januar 2013)

...und Aktuell steht der LT jetzt auf KW5.


----------



## Sasse82 (15. Januar 2013)

Mir hat die Dame am Telefon erzählt, dass die Woche mal vorübergehend "springen" kann, wenn Bikes auf Widerruf zurück kommen, dann verschiebt sich die Warteliste natürlich um eins nach vorne und das kann ggf. dazu führen, dass ein weiteres Bike zum früheren Liefertermin frei zum bestellen wird. (so zumindest meine Interpretation aus dem Gesagten)


----------



## Cpt.Karpf (16. Januar 2013)

Soooo, mein AL+ 9.0 ist heute angekommen wenn auch nicht direkt. Der Postbote meinte er kÃ¶nne es nicht aushÃ¤ndigen weil er keine BetrÃ¤ge Ã¼ber 3000â¬ annehmen darf (per Nachnahme). Schade, aber er wird es heute noch zur Postfiliale bringen und dort bescheid geben das ich es ab ca. 16:30 abholen kann. 

Was noch seltsam ist, dass ich weder eine VersandbestÃ¤tigung noch sonst irgend eine Nachricht Ã¼ber die Versendung des Bikes bekommen habe. Hoffentlich ist auch alles im Karton drinne!!!!!

Ich poste nachher noch ein paar Bilder wenn alles glatt geht.


----------



## Bandy (16. Januar 2013)

Gerade eben online bestellt:

Nerve AL 8.0
Größe L
deep black ano - grey

Soll ja sofort ab Lager lieferbar sein. Bin mal gespannt. Im Dezember hab ich das Bike mal in Koblenz probegefahren... geil!!! Falls sich der eine oder andere einer fragt... warum nicht gleich mitgenommen? Wir waren mit der Bahn unterwegs und wollten anschließend noch auf den Weihnachtsmarkt. Der in Koblenz war nicht so berühmt aber Rüdesheim war super.


----------



## speichenquaeler (16. Januar 2013)

Bandy schrieb:


> warum nicht gleich mitgenommen? Wir waren mit der Bahn unterwegs und wollten anschließend noch auf den Weihnachtsmarkt. Der in Koblenz war nicht so berühmt aber Rüdesheim war super.


 
verstehe...Saufen und fahren sollte man schon auseinanderhalten!


----------



## Jason13 (16. Januar 2013)

Wenn du Aufm Weihnachtsmarkt den Riesen Karton mitschlürst, kannst den Glühwein drauf abstellen  schon haste nen Tisch! ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (16. Januar 2013)

und wenn Du schnell den Sattel mit Satteltütze rausholst, hast Du sogar noch ein Hocker!
  @_Jason13_...jetzt ist der Moment bei dem wir anfangen wirres Zeug von uns zu geben, weil wir im Wartezimmer vergammeln!!

...wetten Du musst dein Bikemarktanzeige bzgl. des Datums nochmal ändern!!??

Beste Grüße


----------



## Jason13 (16. Januar 2013)

Neuste info! 
Die torque gapstar Modelle werde ALLE nächste Woche verschickt! Sie werden diese Woche montiert und gehen nächste Woche los  
Info aus Telefonat mit canyon Mitarbeiter von grade eben


----------



## rmfausi (16. Januar 2013)

Suuuuuper  und was bekommen wir nächste Woche zu hören? 
Langsam nervt es. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Bandy (16. Januar 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> verstehe...Saufen und fahren sollte man schon auseinanderhalten!



Aaaaaaaaaah... einer der weiß wovon er spricht!!!


----------



## gi_si (16. Januar 2013)

So - mein Al+ 7.0 ist heute angekommen.
Freitag Abend bestellt, Montag wurde die Bestellung von Canyon bearbeitet, Dienstag versendet, heute da... Schneller geht nicht, würde ich sagen.

Ich habe übrigens auch die Erfahrung machen dürfen, dass der Postbote diese Beträge nicht an der Haustür in Empfang nehmen darf. Meine Frau ist ihm glücklicherweise sofort hinterhergefahren und hat´s in der Filiale entgegengenommen. 
Ist ziemlich dämlich, weil der Postbote das Paket erstmal bis zur Haustür getragen hat, um dann zu merken, dass er es nicht da lassen darf.


----------



## Dice8 (16. Januar 2013)

gi_si schrieb:


> So - mein Al+ 7.0 ist heute angekommen.
> Freitag Abend bestellt, Montag wurde die Bestellung von Canyon bearbeitet, Dienstag versendet, heute da... Schneller geht nicht, würde ich sagen.
> 
> Ich habe übrigens auch die Erfahrung machen dürfen, dass der Postbote diese Beträge nicht an der Haustür in Empfang nehmen darf. Meine Frau ist ihm glücklicherweise sofort hinterhergefahren und hat´s in der Filiale entgegengenommen.
> Ist ziemlich dämlich, weil der Postbote das Paket erstmal bis zur Haustür getragen hat, um dann zu merken, dass er es nicht da lassen darf.



Deshalb bestellt man sowas per Kreditkarte  

@all: Die Hotline Mitarbeiter von Canyon erzählen viel wenn der Tag lang ist.....


----------



## Cpt.Karpf (16. Januar 2013)

Ich habs!!!!  AL+ 9.0 in Größe M. Grob vormontiert.


----------



## Jason13 (16. Januar 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> und wenn Du schnell den Sattel mit Satteltütze rausholst, hast Du sogar noch ein Hocker!
> @_Jason13_...jetzt ist der Moment bei dem wir anfangen wirres Zeug von uns zu geben, weil wir im Wartezimmer vergammeln!!
> 
> ...wetten Du musst dein Bikemarktanzeige bzgl. des Datums nochmal ändern!!??
> ...



Ja ich hoffe erstmal ich werde die bremse überhaupt los  und ja nächste Woche hab ichs dann hoffentlich!  der LRS kommt Samstag oder Montag


----------



## speichenquaeler (16. Januar 2013)

Jason13 schrieb:


> Ja ich hoffe erstmal ich werde die bremse überhaupt los  und ja nächste Woche hab ichs dann hoffentlich!  der LRS kommt Samstag oder Montag



Wenn Du erfolgreich warst mit bremse kannste meine auch noch gleich unters Volk bringen!

Was haste Dir fùr ein LRS gegönnt?

Beste Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jason13 (16. Januar 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Wenn Du erfolgreich warst mit bremse kannste meine auch noch gleich unters Volk bringen!
> 
> Was haste Dir fùr ein LRS gegönnt?
> 
> Beste Grüsse



Jau lustig  da sind so viele von drin leider 

Lrs mit spank stiffy Felgen und cx-ray Speichen und acros .75FR naben


----------



## Kings_DH (17. Januar 2013)

hat schon jemand ein yellowstone 29er 2013 bestellt/erhalten? evtl. live fotos?


----------



## Jason13 (17. Januar 2013)

Kings_DH schrieb:


> hat schon jemand ein yellowstone 29er 2013 bestellt/erhalten? evtl. live fotos?



Nicht das ichs mitbekommen hätte


----------



## gi_si (18. Januar 2013)

hab´s aufgebaut, gefällt mir soweit sehr gut.


----------



## Bandy (18. Januar 2013)

...mir auch... bis auf den Zug/Leitung der/die da so unfertig rumhängt.


----------



## gi_si (18. Januar 2013)

Bandy schrieb:


> ...mir auch... bis auf den Zug/Leitung der/die da so unfertig rumhängt.



jo - das ist der Zug von der Reverb. Den fehlenden Clip habe ich inzwischen tief unten im Karton gefunden und drangeclipst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (19. Januar 2013)

Sehr nice.


----------



## teknolizrd (19. Januar 2013)

Hornet ist ne coole Farbe. Sieht in echt gleich nochmal so gut aus.

Lg


----------



## Sasse82 (19. Januar 2013)

So, die Pedale wären schon mal da, jetzt fehlt nur noch der Rest vom Bike. 
*wart*


----------



## Jake_rides (19. Januar 2013)

Edel!
Ich selbst bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob Spank Spike, DMR Vault oder wieder NS Bikes Aerial Pro.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (19. Januar 2013)

Kann die DMR Vault empfehlen!


----------



## yoschi1 (19. Januar 2013)

@ all:

Mal wieder ne Änderung der Lieferung vom Torque Vertride in L.
Aktueller Liefertermin ist KW10. (Kann sich ja Täglich ändern)


----------



## Franky84 (19. Januar 2013)

Ich hatte mitte der Woche nach der Lieferzeit des Nerve AL 6.0 geschaut, da ich zum März hin bestellen wollte. 

Da war es noch auf KW 5, also habe ich noch nicht bestellt. 

Heute schau ich, und was sehe ich? KW15!! 


Voll verzockt


----------



## Razzor (19. Januar 2013)

Ich warte jetzt auch auf mein Neve AL+

Bestätigung über Zahlungseingang habe ich bereits erhalten. Was meint ihr wie lange es noch dauert wenn in der Verfügbarkeit "Ab Lager, KW 3" steht?
Ich hol es bei Canyon selbst ab.


----------



## rmfausi (19. Januar 2013)

Kommende Woche also KW4. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Razzor (19. Januar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Kommende Woche also KW4.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Das wäre perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trigger666 (19. Januar 2013)

Mein Bike(FRX Whipzone) müsste nächste Woche auch in die Montage gehen und hoffentlich in KW 05 geliefert werden.


----------



## Deleted176859 (19. Januar 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Deshalb bestellt man sowas per Kreditkarte
> 
> @all: Die Hotline Mitarbeiter von Canyon erzählen viel wenn der Tag lang ist.....



Ich würde sagen die DHL Mitarbeiter erzählen viel wenn der Tag lang ist...!!! Nachnahme geht bis 3000,- Euronen !!!! Der hatte bestimmt nur keine Lust mehr, wollte Feierabend machen...!!! Habe alle meine Bikes bis 3000 Euro per Nachnahme bestellt, ohne Probleme...!!!


----------



## mirko660 (19. Januar 2013)

Cpt.Karpf schrieb:


> Ich habs!!!!  AL+ 9.0 in Größe M. Grob vormontiert.



Hallo,
Ich habe da gleiche Bike wie du und festgestellt, daß da der falsche Vorbau montiert ist. Oder? Da sollte eigentlich ein Race Face Turbine montiert sein.

Aber trotzdem ein sehr geiles Bike.


----------



## Cpt.Karpf (20. Januar 2013)

@ mirco660

Bei mir is der RaceFace-turbine Vorbau montiert. Was hast du denn für einen bei deinem Rad?


----------



## mirko660 (20. Januar 2013)

Cpt.Karpf schrieb:


> @ mirco660
> 
> Bei mir is der RaceFace-turbine Vorbau montiert. Was hast du denn für einen bei deinem Rad?



Hat der seitlich am Gabelholm zwei Ausfräsungen und vorne den Turbine Schriftzug? Meiner nicht.


----------



## Cpt.Karpf (20. Januar 2013)

mirko660 schrieb:


> Hat der seitlich am Gabelholm zwei Ausfräsungen und vorne den Turbine Schriftzug? Meiner nicht.



Stimmt, hat der bei mir auch nicht. Aber der hat das Turbine Emblem drauf, wenn man von oben auf den Vorbau guckt. 
Vielleicht is das ne spezielle Version für Canyon??? Könnt ich mir zumindest vorstellen. 

Bin jetzt etwas verunsichert, wäre mir warscheinlich nichtmal aufgefallen wenn du´s nicht gepostet hättest.


----------



## mirko660 (20. Januar 2013)

Cpt.Karpf schrieb:


> Stimmt, hat der bei mir auch nicht. Aber der hat das Turbine Emblem drauf, wenn man von oben auf den Vorbau guckt.
> Vielleicht is das ne spezielle Version für Canyon??? Könnt ich mir zumindest vorstellen.
> 
> Bin jetzt etwas verunsichert, wäre mir warscheinlich nichtmal aufgefallen wenn du´s nicht gepostet hättest.



Eventuell. Kannst du mal ein Bild Posten von dem Emblem auf dem Vorbau. Ich habe da keins.


----------



## Cpt.Karpf (20. Januar 2013)

So hier ein Foto.


----------



## mirko660 (20. Januar 2013)

Cpt.Karpf schrieb:


> So hier ein Foto.



Danke. Deiner scheint richtig zu sein. Bei mir ist da kein Symbol drauf. Scheint eine canyon Version zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cpt.Karpf (20. Januar 2013)

Hast du den einen komplett anderen Vorbau?


----------



## mirko660 (20. Januar 2013)

Cpt.Karpf schrieb:


> Hast du den einen komplett anderen Vorbau?



Ich denke den gleichen wie du aber ohne das Zeichen. Vielleicht ist das unten drauf.


----------



## Cpt.Karpf (20. Januar 2013)

mirko660 schrieb:


> Ich denke den gleichen wie du aber ohne das Zeichen. Vielleicht ist das unten drauf.



Ahh ok! Kann natürlich sein.


----------



## marc53844 (21. Januar 2013)

Ich hoffe jeden Tag das mich eine Überraschungsmail erreicht in der geschrieben steht:
"Hallo Herr von und zu ... Ihr Rad ist nun zur Abholung bereit. Wir konnten den Liefertermin von KW7 auf KW4 vorziehen" aber irgendwie will das nicht so recht.......

Mir juckt es in den Beinen ...


----------



## Jason13 (21. Januar 2013)

marc53844 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe jeden Tag das mich eine Überraschungsmail erreicht in der geschrieben steht:
> "Hallo Herr von und zu ... Ihr Rad ist nun zur Abholung bereit. Wir konnten den Liefertermin von KW7 auf KW4 vorziehen" aber irgendwie will das nicht so recht.......
> 
> Mir juckt es in den Beinen ...



Wie auch  wir haben KW 3 als Versand Woche und haben es immer noch nicht


----------



## marc53844 (21. Januar 2013)

strive??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (21. Januar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus. Der Dämper anders rum würde mir besser gefallen. Mal sehen wie rum er bei mir verbaut sein wird, ggf. wird er gedreht.


 
Ich persönlich würde ihn drehen, damit die Kolbenstange nach unten zeigt und somit die Schmierung verbessert wird.


----------



## sasule (21. Januar 2013)

Hey Leute,

Schon jemand das Strive 8.0 als Schweizer Modell Ausführung bestellt? Mich würde interessieren ob das soweit geklappt hat. Habe in den letzten Tagen mal die Preise von purecycling.ch beobachtet und festgestellt der Schweizer Franken vermutlich dem EURO angepasst wird. Vor ein paar Tagen hat das Strive 8.0 noch 2968 CHF gekostet und inzwischen liegt es bei 3055 CHF. Wie ich finde eine sehr seltsame Preispolitik und ärgerlich für die Schweizer.


----------



## Micha382 (21. Januar 2013)

Kommst du aus der Schweiz oder aus Deutschland?


----------



## Nesium (21. Januar 2013)

@sasule
Ich habe im November das Strive 8.0 bei purecycling bestellt, termin sollte KW5 und ja die Preise sind Tageseurokurs.


----------



## Orcus (22. Januar 2013)

YEAR!!!!!



> Sehr geehrte/er ....
> 
> zur Zeit stellen wir Ihren Auftrag zur Auslieferung zusammen.
> 
> ...



Gapstar L in schwarz


----------



## speichenquaeler (22. Januar 2013)

Orcus schrieb:


> YEAR!!!!!
> 
> 
> Gapstar L in schwarz


 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Du scheinst der erste Gapstarer zu sein! 

Beste Grüße


----------



## rmfausi (22. Januar 2013)

Bei mir kam die Mail um 13.45Uhr. Isch freu misch


Happy Biking


----------



## rmfausi (22. Januar 2013)

Tracking Nummer ist auch schon da. Yipppieeee


Happy Biking


----------



## speichenquaeler (22. Januar 2013)

Auch will!!


----------



## thenewone (22. Januar 2013)

die neuen pedale kamen gestern...sind ganz schön breit die dinger 

btw: hat jemand erfahrung mit den dingern hier?
SixSixOne 401 Chevron Mountainbike/Motocross Handschuhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jason13 (22. Januar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Bei mir kam die Mail um 13.45Uhr. Isch freu misch
> 
> 
> Happy Biking



Warum hab ich noch keine -.- habt ihr alle schwarz, also die, die die Mail bekommen haben? 
Gruß, Sebastian


----------



## bi_69 (22. Januar 2013)

also ich wart auch noch sehnsüchtig auf die mail... hab ende oktober ein weißes gapstar in M bestellt... weiß jemand zufällig, ob das vordere laufrad ne QR20 steckachse ist bzw. das passt?

gruß basti


----------



## Orcus (22. Januar 2013)

Tracking Nummer ist auch da 

Jop ist schwarz


----------



## rmfausi (22. Januar 2013)

@Jason13
Ja, Farbe ist egal Hauptsache Schwarz!
 @bi_69
Die Lyrik ist eine AM/EN Gabel und gibts nur in QR20.

Gruß  rmfausi


----------



## bi_69 (22. Januar 2013)

@_Jason13_
Ja, Farbe ist egal Hauptsache Schwarz!
 @_bi_69_
Die Lyrik ist eine AM/EN Gabel und gibts nur in QR20.

Gruß  rmfausi


danke für die auskunft rmfausi, dachte die hätte evtl. auch so nen QR15 standard oder so... dann mal schon mal viel spaß mit euren gapstars, könnt sie ja bestimmt schon fast riechen


----------



## Jason13 (22. Januar 2013)

Ja mein weißes ja leider nicht  so was doofes, und wenn das diese Woche nix wird, dann Handel ich ne Entschädigung raus, auch dafür das mir keiner gesagt hat, das das nix wird  
Aber hoffen wir mal, dass das noch was wird


----------



## allmtb (22. Januar 2013)

Ich hab leider noch nix bekommen^^ - hatte gapstar in L schwarz bestellt, aber erst kurz vor silvester mit kw 5 als wahrscheinlichem lieferdatum - ihr hattet ja alle früher bestellt, soweit ich weiß? - naja vlt kommt ja die woche auch noch ne meldung


----------



## iQue82 (22. Januar 2013)

Hab zwischen den Tagen bestellt. (Gapstar, schwarz, M) Termin war KW5 und so langsam. Werde ich optimistisch, dass das klappt. Hab "zufällig" ab KW6 2 Wochen Urlaub  (der war schon vor der Bestellung fest) . . . 
. . . FALLS alles klappt, freu ich mir nen Ast.


----------



## Razzor (22. Januar 2013)

Bei mir kam heute die Mail um kurz nach 6 Uhr morgens. 
Für Freitag Abend habe ich die Abholung eingetragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allmtb (22. Januar 2013)

@Razzor Wann hattest du bestellt?^^


----------



## trigger666 (22. Januar 2013)

Ich jetzt auch haben will. Torque FRX Whipzone. In KW 42 schon bestellt. Hat irgendeiner der ein Whipzone bestellt hat, schon eine Versandemail erhalten?


----------



## LukasL (22. Januar 2013)

Ich hab ein Anruf bekommen, dass es sich auf KW7 verschiebt!


----------



## Razzor (23. Januar 2013)

allmtb schrieb:


> @Razzor Wann hattest du bestellt?^^



Anfang letzter Woche. Mein AL+ war auf Lager


----------



## trigger666 (23. Januar 2013)

@LukasL

Hast Du es in Pogo Grey bestellt? Ich habe bisher keine Nachricht wegen einer Verzögerung bekommen.

Ich hoffe das bleibt auch so.


----------



## Killabeez (23. Januar 2013)

Hab gestern auch das Gapstar schwarz in M bestellt, bin mal gespannt was ich für einen Termin erhalte.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukasL (23. Januar 2013)

trigger666 schrieb:


> @LukasL
> 
> Hast Du es in Pogo Grey bestellt? Ich habe bisher keine Nachricht wegen einer Verzögerung bekommen.
> 
> Ich hoffe das bleibt auch so.



Nein ich habe es in "radar black" bestellt!


----------



## trigger666 (23. Januar 2013)

Ah, ok. Dann habe ich ja noch Hoffnung auf Einhaltung der KW 05.


----------



## Leinetiger (23. Januar 2013)

Ich bin raus 
Nach 2 Monaten Wartezeit kam gestern mein SLX planmäßig in der KW4


----------



## trigger666 (23. Januar 2013)

Dann viel Spaß mit Deinem Bike.


----------



## mischuer (23. Januar 2013)

So, nach 2 Wochen DHL Aufenthalt und kompletten Verlust des Nervenkostüms hat Kollege sein AL 6 doch noch bekommen.


----------



## Orcus (23. Januar 2013)

So ein erstes handyfoto vom gapstar 



Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## speichenquaeler (23. Januar 2013)

Orcus schrieb:


> So ein erstes handyfoto vom gapstar




Igitt...igitt..das ist ja schwarz! 

Viel Spaß damit...

P.S. Damit hast Du den internen Forumswettbewerb um das erste Gapstarphoto gewonnen. Preis war wie ausgelobt, original Sattelstütze und Sattel meines Gapstars...wenn es denn dann da ist.

Sorry RMFausi...Sorry Jason13...Ihr seid zu spät.

 @_Orcus_...wenn Du den Preis annimmst...bitte Adresse per PN...


----------



## trigger666 (23. Januar 2013)

Orcus schrieb:


> So ein erstes handyfoto vom gapstar
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2



Die Kombi Schwarz/Rot sieht echt schick aus. Will jetzt auch die Email haben, das der Versand innerhalb von xxx erfolgt.


----------



## Jason13 (23. Januar 2013)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Die Kombi Schwarz/Rot sieht echt schick aus. Will jetzt auch die Email haben, das der Versand innerhalb von xxx erfolgt.



Mein weißes ging heute los


----------



## Jason13 (23. Januar 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Igitt...igitt..das ist ja schwarz!
> 
> Viel Spaß damit...
> 
> ...



Ja aber du magst ja weiss viel mehr als schwarz  und wenn alles klappt hab ichs morgen, also das erste weiße  schick mir den Kram  wir sind doch "weiße Brüder"  (ich hoffe das wird nicht rassistisch aufgefasst )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (23. Januar 2013)

Bin auch gerade am zusammenbauen. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Jake_rides (23. Januar 2013)

Hat hier zufällig schon jemand ein Torque FRX Dropzone in schwarz bestellt oder sogar schon ein Bild davon?


----------



## Orcus (23. Januar 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Igitt...igitt..das ist ja schwarz!
> @_Orcus_...wenn Du den Preis annimmst...bitte Adresse per PN...



Hmm ich glaube das werde ich net brauchen, ich habe vor ungefähr 10 Minuten Sattel und Sattelstütze getauscht


----------



## speichenquaeler (23. Januar 2013)

Orcus schrieb:


> Hmm ich glaube das werde ich net brauchen, ich habe vor ungefähr 10 Minuten Sattel und Sattelstütze getauscht


 
Hiermit ist das Rennen um das zweite 1. Photo des Gapstars eröffnet! 

Kandidat 1 "rmfausi" befindet sich schon auf der Zielgeraden...ob er noch zu stoppen ist...oder hat er gar die Cam vergessen????

Beste Grüße


----------



## Orcus (23. Januar 2013)

So und damit sage ich hier Tschüss 

Nochmal ein etwas besseres Bild, Bremse ist getauscht und Sattelstütze/Sattel

Muss jetzt nurnoch den Zug für die Sattelstütze schön verlegen und die Leitung von der Bremse kürzen


----------



## Jason13 (23. Januar 2013)

Orcus schrieb:


> Hmm ich glaube das werde ich net brauchen, ich habe vor ungefähr 10 Minuten Sattel und Sattelstütze getauscht



Ja dann kannste den preis ja an mich antreten  wenn du magst  
Mfg Sebastian


----------



## Orcus (23. Januar 2013)

Jason13 schrieb:


> Ja dann kannste den preis ja an mich antreten  wenn du magst
> Mfg Sebastian



war nicht die Regel wer das nächste Foto zeigt gewinnt?!


----------



## speichenquaeler (23. Januar 2013)

Jason13 schrieb:


> Ja dann kannste den preis ja an mich antreten  wenn du magst
> Mfg Sebastian


 

Tja...da müssen wir jetzt hart sein...keine Hände...keine Kekse...

Preis gegen Foto!

Beste Grüße


----------



## Jason13 (23. Januar 2013)

Morgen  hoffentlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jason13 (23. Januar 2013)

Ich hab eben schon reifen auf meine stiffys gemacht  Vorne muddy Mary und hinten fat Albert  Sieht echt krass fett aus


----------



## speichenquaeler (23. Januar 2013)

Jason13 schrieb:


> Ich hab eben schon reifen auf meine stiffys gemacht  Vorne muddy Mary und hinten fat Albert  Sieht echt krass fett aus



Bitte dokumentiere den Umbau großzügig mit Fotos...ich mag nimmer länger warten...

Vielleicht verzichtet rmfausi dann auch bis auf deinen Post auf das Hochladen von einem Gapstarfoto...

Beste Grüße


----------



## JulianM. (23. Januar 2013)

beste grüße, über fotos würd ich mich auch freuen


----------



## Jason13 (23. Januar 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Bitte dokumentiere den Umbau großzügig mit Fotos...ich mag nimmer länger warten...
> 
> Vielleicht verzichtet rmfausi dann auch bis auf deinen Post auf das Hochladen von einem Gapstarfoto...
> 
> Beste Grüße

















2224 Gramm  
Mal so zur Vorstellung 
LRS kommt übrigens von Thomas (schnellerpfeil) und ich bin 100% zufrieden, top quality  Mfg Sebastian

Edith:


----------



## mssc (23. Januar 2013)

Jake_rides schrieb:


> Hat hier zufällig schon jemand ein Torque FRX Dropzone in schwarz bestellt oder sogar schon ein Bild davon?



Ich.. in meinem Album sind zwei Fotos, wenn du mehr brauchst oder irgendwelche Details -> PN


----------



## Jake_rides (23. Januar 2013)

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C.FRX (23. Januar 2013)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Ich jetzt auch haben will. Torque FRX Whipzone. In KW 42 schon bestellt. Hat irgendeiner der ein Whipzone bestellt hat, schon eine Versandemail erhalten?


 

ich hab auch das Whipzone in pogo grey bestellt. Leider hab ich auch noch nichts von Canyon gehört.


----------



## Sasse82 (23. Januar 2013)

Yes! Heute kam auch bei mir die erhoffte Post!

Sehr geehrte/er xxx,

Ihre Bestellung wurde heute an den Logistikdienstleister DHL übergeben. Die zugehörige
Sendungsnummer lautet xxx.
Unter xxx
können Sie damit den aktuellen Transportstatus abfragen.

Torque FRX Rockzone black ano blue in L


Jetzt fehlt eigentlich nur noch gutes Wetter und ein offener Bikepark am Wochenende. *hmpf*  :-/


----------



## speichenquaeler (23. Januar 2013)

@Jason13

Dein LRS gefällt mir gut...die Speichennippel dezent in grün....

Wir sind eh sehr nah beieinander was den Aufbau betrifft...

Hast du die Icetech-Scheiben für die Zeebremse??

Beste grüße


----------



## Jason13 (23. Januar 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> @Jason13
> 
> Dein LRS gefällt mir gut...die Speichennippel dezent in grün....
> 
> ...



Jau sieht echt Hammer aus  
Und ne normale Scheiben erstmal  
Mfg Sebastian


----------



## rmfausi (23. Januar 2013)

So, jetzt möchte ich mich auch hier mental verabschieden. Ich bin jetzt erst zum Bilder machen gekommen, es gibt halt noch wichtigere Sachen als ein Torque EX 2013 in M schwarz/weiß/rot auszupacken.  
Die Größe M bei  183/87cm könnte mir nicht besser passen.

Bilder:









Demnächst gibts Outdoor Bilder kann aber noch etwas dauern.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## speichenquaeler (24. Januar 2013)

Meins wird auch gerade kommissioniert...so...vielleicht wirds sogar noch was bis zum WE.

Beste Grüße


----------



## der_erce (24. Januar 2013)

Glückwunsch. Das einzige was ich kritisieren muss, und was bei meinem FRX schon schei*e aussieht sind die aufgeklebten Decals auf den Felgen. Das wirkt einfach billig. Aber die Farbkombo gefällt mir mega!


----------



## bi_69 (24. Januar 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Meins wird auch gerade kommissioniert...so...vielleicht wirds sogar noch was bis zum WE.
> 
> Beste Grüße


 

Meins auch, whoop whoop 

Allen die es schon haben viel Spaß beim zusammenbauen, schrauben, tunen, etc.!


----------



## speichenquaeler (24. Januar 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Glückwunsch. Das einzige was ich kritisieren muss, und was bei meinem FRX schon schei*e aussieht sind die aufgeklebten Decals auf den Felgen. Das wirkt einfach billig. Aber die Farbkombo gefällt mir mega!


 
Decals auf Felgen sind des Bike's Arschgeweih! 

Runter damit!

Beste Grüße


----------



## der_erce (24. Januar 2013)

Aufgeklebte auf jedenfall! Aber ich hab meine noch drauf. Mir gefällt es nicht nackt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (24. Januar 2013)

Mein FRX ist heute angekommen und schon "fast" zusammengebaut.
Sobald ich herausgefunden habe wie man die Sperre an der X9-Schaltung löst mache ich weiter und auch ein paar Bilder.


----------



## C.FRX (24. Januar 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Mein FRX ist heute angekommen und schon "fast" zusammengebaut.
> Sobald ich herausgefunden habe wie man die Sperre an der X9-Schaltung löst mache ich weiter und auch ein paar Bilder.




Welches hast du? Whipzone?


----------



## Sasse82 (24. Januar 2013)

C.FRX schrieb:


> Welches hast du? Whipzone?



Nein, Rockzone.


----------



## C.FRX (24. Januar 2013)

Ok. Damit wirst du spass haben )


----------



## Sasse82 (24. Januar 2013)

Das will ich auch hoffen für das Geld. ;-)


----------



## S.Tschuschke (24. Januar 2013)

Sehr fein! Viel Spass damit!!!


----------



## rmfausi (24. Januar 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Mein FRX ist heute angekommen und schon "fast" zusammengebaut.
> Sobald ich herausgefunden habe wie man die Sperre an der X9-Schaltung löst mache ich weiter und auch ein paar Bilder.



Das Problem hatte ich auch, die Sperre ist keine Sperre sondern nur die starke Haltefeder des Type2 Schaltwerkes. Nur Mut und drücke den Laufwerkskäfig nach vorne dann bewegt er sich. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## trigger666 (24. Januar 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Mein FRX ist heute angekommen und schon "fast" zusammengebaut.
> Sobald ich herausgefunden habe wie man die Sperre an der X9-Schaltung löst mache ich weiter und auch ein paar Bilder.



Hey, viel Spaß damit. Ich hoffe mein Whipzone kommt nächste Woche.


----------



## un1e4shed (24. Januar 2013)

So ich stell mich auch mal an... Torque EX Gapstar in Evil Black in Rahmengröße M  Liefertermin bei Bestellung ist KW 13


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (24. Januar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte ich auch, die Sperre ist keine Sperre sondern nur die starke Haltefeder des Type2 Schaltwerkes. Nur Mut und drücke den Laufwerkskäfig nach vorne dann bewegt er sich.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Habe ich dann auch rausgefunden, dachte anfangs echt da stimmt was mit dem Schaltwerk nicht, bis ich das kleine "Schloss-Symbol" entdeckt habe. =)

So, Bike ist fertig zusammengebaut und abgelichtet. Bilder gibts gleich.


----------



## Sasse82 (24. Januar 2013)

Und hier sind sie!


----------



## Nieke (24. Januar 2013)

Boah, was für ein geiles Teil!!!!!!


----------



## morch84 (24. Januar 2013)

Danke für die Hammer Bilder mir geht gleich einer ab eh... geiles Teil du glücklicher


----------



## C.FRX (24. Januar 2013)

Wow


----------



## Sasse82 (24. Januar 2013)

Haha, gern geschehen und danke euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (24. Januar 2013)

Yay...glückwunsch. Sieht klasse aus.


----------



## yoschi1 (24. Januar 2013)

Hammer - sieht echt scharf aus das Teil. Und Perfekt abgelichtet!
Ohh man wenn ich doch nur mein Torque schon hätte


----------



## Franky84 (24. Januar 2013)

Ich habe gestern mein Nerve AL 6.0 bestellt, in der Erwartung das es auch wie auf der HP angegeben erst in der KW 15 kommt 

Heute kam dann die Bestellbestätigung... Lieferdatum KW 5 

Voll geil... freu mich riesig...


----------



## trigger666 (24. Januar 2013)

Voll Porno die Kiste und sehr cool fotografiert.

Ich hoffe, ich kann hier meins, nächste Woche ebenfalls präsentieren.


----------



## rmfausi (24. Januar 2013)

@Sasse82
Das mit dem Schaltwerk war auch mein erster Gedanke, da stimmt was nicht. Das Rad sieht toll aus. Auf der Canyon HP hatte ich mir gedacht was eine kack Farbzusammenstellung, aber jetzt nach den Bildern von dir muss ich sagen WOW gefälllt mir. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Sasse82 (24. Januar 2013)

Aber passt mir bei meinen Bildern etwas mit dem Urteil über Farbkombis auf. Ich bin Fotograf und pimpe meine Fotos immer gerne ein wenig, darunter "leiden" auch etwas die authentischen Farben. ;-)

Hier mal zum Vergleich ein Bild mit original Farbgebung:





In echt wirken die Farben also etwas kräftiger und gesättigter als auf meinen anderen Fotos.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. Januar 2013)

Mir gefällt es sehr gut. Sag mal Bescheid wenn du es Wildbad fährst, das würd ich gerne live sehen.


----------



## iQue82 (25. Januar 2013)

Soeben kam die allseits beliebte Mail an 

Gapstar M in Evil black (Termin war KW 5)


----------



## Razzor (25. Januar 2013)

Heute Abend bin ich in Koblenz mein AL+ abzuholen  
*Yes *


----------



## Streifenhase (25. Januar 2013)

Warte auch noch auf mein Pure Cycling Strive 8.0 soll ja auch nächste Woche kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jake_rides (26. Januar 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Aber passt mir bei meinen Bildern etwas mit dem Urteil über Farbkombis auf. Ich bin Fotograf und pimpe meine Fotos immer gerne ein wenig, darunter "leiden" auch etwas die authentischen Farben. ;-)
> 
> Hier mal zum Vergleich ein Bild mit original Farbgebung:
> 
> ...



Ja, sowas in der Art hatte ich mir schon gedacht  Das dies hier das unbearbeitete Bild ist auch 
Die Bilder sind jedenfalls unglaublich gut und die Farben gefallen mir!
Danke!


----------



## iQue82 (26. Januar 2013)

Der große schwarze mit meinem kleinen schwarzen ist angekommen )


----------



## yoschi1 (26. Januar 2013)

@ IQUE82:
...machs nicht so spannend


----------



## iQue82 (26. Januar 2013)

Na, mein Karton mit dem Gapstar in Black. Werde aber erst noch in Ruhe zu ende frühstücken


----------



## yoschi1 (26. Januar 2013)

Recht hast Du - Freut mich für Dich.

Wünsche Dir mal viel Spass dabei


----------



## rmfausi (26. Januar 2013)

iQue82 schrieb:


> Der große schwarze mit meinem kleinen schwarzen ist angekommen )



Das war auch ein M Rahmen wie bei mir?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## S.Tschuschke (26. Januar 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Und hier sind sie!



Bin gespannt auf deine Bewertung des Luftfahrwerkes. Hast du zufällig nen Vergleich zu einem Coil Fahrwerk?!?


----------



## Sasse82 (26. Januar 2013)

Leider nicht wirklich. Ich bin zwar letztes Jahr ein paar Mal mit Mietbikes in Parks unterwegs gewesen, alle Coil, aber immer eine andere Marke, mal 180, mal 200 mm... ob ich da wirklich in der Lage bin als "Anfänger" ein Vergleich zu ziehen, ich bezweifle es. 

Aber ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten wie ich damit klar komme, sobald ich mal richtig fahren kann.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (26. Januar 2013)

Alles klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iQue82 (26. Januar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Das war auch ein M Rahmen wie bei mir?
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Ja, ist M. Jetzt auch zusammengesetzt und "grob" eingestellt. Morgen früh gehts auf den Heimtrail zur Feinabstimmung


----------



## Nr5 (27. Januar 2013)

Salve!
Dann möchte ich mich also auch mit in die Gemeinde der Wartenden einreihen. Mein *Strive AL 9.0 Race* ist bestellt und wird (aller Voraussicht nach) in der *14. KW* abgeholt.
Lechts, sabber, sabber... ;-)


----------



## Bandy (27. Januar 2013)

Tja, Mein Nerve AL 8.0 sollte ja eigendlich letzte Woche da sein... jedenfalls lt. der Bestellbestätigung. Nun ist ja z. Z. nicht das ideale Bikewetter deswegen bin ich ganz ruhig.................................. noch


----------



## trigger666 (27. Januar 2013)

Bei mir läuft der Countdown. Nächste Woche soll es(FRX) kommen und der Schnee verschwinden. Supi.


----------



## Killabeez (28. Januar 2013)

Mein Gapstar schwarz in M wird gerade verpackt


----------



## der_erce (28. Januar 2013)

Glaubst du! In wirklichkeit verschwindet es gleich in Neuwied!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4wk (28. Januar 2013)

Gerade die Kommissionierungsmail für mein Alpinist bekommen.


----------



## Laderboesi (28. Januar 2013)

Am kommenden Samstag hole ich mein 
Grand Canyon CF SLX 29 9.9SL in Koblenz ab...


----------



## Killabeez (28. Januar 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Glaubst du! In wirklichkeit verschwindet es gleich in Neuwied!


 

Dass hoff ich mal nicht


----------



## Nico Laus (28. Januar 2013)

Habe gerade das FRX Whipzone in grau bestellt. Bin auf die Farbe und Lieferzeit gespannt. Das Schwarze ist leider ausverkauft und das Lieferdatum für alle FRX Modelle schiebt sich immer weiter nach hinten. Bevor ich jetzt ewig auf die Verfügbarkeit des schwarzen Whipzones warte und am Anfang der Saison ohne Bike dastehe, habe ich mit etwas Unbehagen das Graue genommen.
Laut Canyon verfügbar ab KW12. Mal sehen.


----------



## trigger666 (28. Januar 2013)

Hi, gute Wahl. Mein Whipzone in Grau soll diese Woche kommen.


----------



## C.FRX (28. Januar 2013)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Hi, gute Wahl. Mein Whipzone in Grau soll diese Woche kommen.



Ich warte auch schon ungeduldig  hast du schon was von canyon bekommen?


----------



## Nico Laus (28. Januar 2013)

Sobald ihr eure Bikes habt dürft ihr gerne Fotos zeigen


----------



## LukasL (28. Januar 2013)

Das Graue sieht "in echt" viel besser aus als auf den Bildern der Homepage!

Hab mich dann aber doch für das schwarze entschieden!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (28. Januar 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Glaubst du! In wirklichkeit verschwindet es gleich in Neuwied!



Von wegen Neuwied ist das "Bermuda-Dreieck" von DHL 

Schaut Euch mal diese Rundreise an - und die ist noch nicht zu Ende 
Selbst die Hotline von DHL hat sich gewundert:







Es geht um den Versand eines Artikels aus meinem Bikemarkt. Ich hoffe, dass das Paket dieses Jahr noch ankommt. Die Richtung hat zwischendurch schon mal grob gepasst - bis es dann wieder auf dem Rückweg war


----------



## der_erce (28. Januar 2013)

lol  






oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (28. Januar 2013)

Zu gut


----------



## Deleted 48245 (28. Januar 2013)

Die Jungs sind vielleicht von Neuwied nach Speyer umgezogen und stellen nun dort alles auf den Kopf ;-)


----------



## trigger666 (28. Januar 2013)

C.FRX schrieb:


> Ich warte auch schon ungeduldig  hast du schon was von canyon bekommen?



Gehört habe ich von Canyon noch nichts. Ist gut, dann gibt es keine Verschiebung. 

Sobald es da ist, werde ich natürlich Bilder hochladen. Ich hoffe auch das die Pogo Grey Farbkombi in echt noch geiler ist, als auf den Bildern. Ist ja meistens so.


----------



## Razzor (29. Januar 2013)

Ich hab mein AL+ seit Freitag. 
Probefahrt war schonmal ganz okay


----------



## Franky84 (29. Januar 2013)

Ich warte auch noch auf eine Mail von Canyon, mein Nerve AL soll angeblich diese Woche geliefert werden.

Letzte Woche bestellt, aktuelle Verfügbarkeit KW15. Irgendwie macht mich das Nervös..


----------



## trigger666 (30. Januar 2013)

Ich habe bis jetzt noch nichts gehört. Bei mir ist die Lieferwoche 05 bestätigt.

Naja, zwei Tage hat die Woche ja noch.


----------



## C.FRX (30. Januar 2013)

Fährst du es selbst abholen oder bekommst du es geschickt?


----------



## trigger666 (31. Januar 2013)

Ich bekomme es geschickt.


----------



## trigger666 (31. Januar 2013)

Ich habe heute bei Canyon angerufen. Mein FRX kommt diese Woche nicht mehr. Das genaue Versanddatum konnte mir nicht genannt werden. Nächste Woche soll es aber bei mir angeliefert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C.FRX (31. Januar 2013)

hmm schade!!  Canyon hätte sich wenigstens ja mal melden können.


----------



## trigger666 (31. Januar 2013)

Es ist ja theoretisch noch möglich, das Canyon das Bike diese Woche noch versendet. Ist halt immer die Frage, wie definiere ich "Lieferwoche KW 05". Abgehend bei Canyon oder eintreffend beim Kunden?!


----------



## C.FRX (31. Januar 2013)

Wenn es nach uns geht....   EINGEHEND


----------



## trigger666 (31. Januar 2013)

Genau


----------



## S.Tschuschke (31. Januar 2013)

Lieferwoche sollte schon als Anlieferwoche verstanden werden. Sonst könnten sie ja Versandwoche schreiben.


----------



## Killabeez (1. Februar 2013)

Bike is verschickt, dann hoff ich mal dass es nicht in Neuwied verloren geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trigger666 (1. Februar 2013)

NEIN, wieso nicht meins? 

Schön für Dich, vielleicht kommt es ja morgen schon bei Dir an.


----------



## LukasL (1. Februar 2013)

Killabeez schrieb:


> Bike is verschickt, dann hoff ich mal dass es nicht in Neuwied verloren geht



Am 28.01. verpackt und heut erst verschickt?


----------



## LukasL (1. Februar 2013)

trigger666 schrieb:


> NEIN, wieso nicht meins?
> 
> Schön für Dich, vielleicht kommt es ja morgen schon bei Dir an.



Weil er ein Gapstar bestellt hat und kein Whipzone!


----------



## Killabeez (1. Februar 2013)

LukasL schrieb:


> Am 28.01. verpackt und heut erst verschickt?


 

Leider ja, hat mich auch gewundert


----------



## Killabeez (1. Februar 2013)

trigger666 schrieb:


> NEIN, wieso nicht meins?
> 
> Schön für Dich, vielleicht kommt es ja morgen schon bei Dir an.


 
Ich rechne einfach mal mit Montag/ Dienstag dann ist die Enttäuschung nicht so groß


----------



## Franky84 (1. Februar 2013)

Bei mir das gleiche. Lieferdatum KW 5 und nix von Canyon gehört 

Mal sehen ob es nächste Woche klappt


----------



## Streifenhase (1. Februar 2013)

Meins sollte auch KW 5 kommen Strive 8.0 stealth hab mal ne mail gechrieben... soll nun mitte nächster Woche versendet werden


----------



## trigger666 (1. Februar 2013)

Habe angerufen. Es wird 99% nächste Woche bei mir eintreffen. Bis zu diesem Punkt, hat Canyon alles richtig gemacht. Warum die jetzt bei der Auslieferung schlampig werden, ist mir ein Rätsel. Eine kurze Email hätte ja gereicht. Nach dem Motto, Sorry kommt eine Woche später.


----------



## C.FRX (1. Februar 2013)

Dann wäre alles kein problem. Mit Kundenfreundlichkeit etc. Hat canyon nicht viel am Hut. Naja egal, hauptsache wir bekommen alle top Bikes zum top Preis


----------



## Killabeez (1. Februar 2013)

Bestätigt war bei mir KW 6, aber am 28.01. kam die Email dass es innerhalb von 48 Std verschickt wird. Naja heute ist es rausgegangen... Find ich jetzt nicht so schlimm, weil die KW 6 eingehalten wird außer es verschwindet in Neuwied


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killabeez (3. Februar 2013)

Mein Gapstar ist Samstag geliefert worden, bestätigt war eig die KW 6! Muss daher sagen beide Daumen hoch zur Lieferpünktlichkeit von Canyon


----------



## rmfausi (3. Februar 2013)

Sehr schön. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Bandy (3. Februar 2013)

Mein Bike ist seit Freitag in Neuwied. Kann ja nicht mehr allzu lange dauern


----------



## iQue82 (3. Februar 2013)

Killabeez schrieb:


> Mein Gapstar ist Samstag geliefert worden, bestätigt war eig die KW 6! Muss daher sagen beide Daumen hoch zur Lieferpünktlichkeit von Canyon



Genau so hatte ich das auch: am Samstag VOR der geplanten Woche. Hab mir nen Ast gefreut  Mittlerweile sind die ersten "kleinen" Touren durch und ich freu mir immernoch nen Ast


----------



## Killabeez (4. Februar 2013)

iQue82 schrieb:


> Genau so hatte ich das auch: am Samstag VOR der geplanten Woche. Hab mir nen Ast gefreut  Mittlerweile sind die ersten "kleinen" Touren durch und ich freu mir immernoch nen Ast


 

Bin auch schon Mega heiß drauf, bin heute Abend erst wieder daheim und fang dann gemütlich an zum zusammenbauen


----------



## Franky84 (4. Februar 2013)

Streifenhase schrieb:


> Meins sollte auch KW 5 kommen Strive 8.0 stealth hab mal ne mail gechrieben... soll nun mitte nächster Woche versendet werden




Wie lange hat es gedauert bis eine Antwort Mail von Canyon kam? Ich habe letzten Fraitag mal angefragt.

Ich werd morgen mal anrufen wie es ausschaut..


----------



## trigger666 (4. Februar 2013)

Bei mir kommt Bewegung in die Auslieferung. 

Mein Bike wird heute zur Auslieferung zusammen gestellt und irgendwann innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden an DHL übergeben.


----------



## [email protected] (4. Februar 2013)

Am Mittwoch habe ich das Nerve Al+ bestellt und heute auch die Kommissionierungsmail erhalten. Top. 
Wär klasse, wenns bis Freitag da ist.

Edit: Wurde dem Logistikdienstleister übergeben. Zwei Daumen hoch!


----------



## trigger666 (4. Februar 2013)

Die Email mit der Trackingnummer habe ich soeben erhalten. Alles wird gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Streifenhase (4. Februar 2013)

@Franky84 

Hab Antwort am nächsten Tag bekommen...


----------



## LukasL (4. Februar 2013)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt Bewegung in die Auslieferung.
> 
> Mein Bike wird heute zur Auslieferung zusammen gestellt und irgendwann innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden an DHL übergeben.



OMG!!! Ich will Bilder sehen!
Die letzte Woche ist die schlimmste!
KW7 ich komme!


----------



## C.FRX (4. Februar 2013)

Ich hab bisher noch nix von canyon bekommen. Da ich dann noch einen Abholtermin  machen muss denke ich eher nicht das ich es diese woche bekomme  also freuen wir uns auf die Bilder von trigger


----------



## trigger666 (4. Februar 2013)

Bilder gibt es, sobald es montiert ist. Das Paket ist schon auf dem Weg zum Zielpaketzentrum. Habe ich Neuwied schon durch. Puh.


----------



## C.FRX (4. Februar 2013)

Dann hast du es morgen


----------



## trigger666 (4. Februar 2013)

Das wär schon geil!!! Wenn nur die Arbeit nicht wär.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trigger666 (4. Februar 2013)

Vor 17:30Uhr kann ich es dann nicht auspacken.


----------



## C.FRX (4. Februar 2013)

Blau machen;-)  drück mir die daumen damit ich morgen die e-mail bekomme


----------



## trigger666 (4. Februar 2013)

Na klar. Ganz fest gedrückte


----------



## Bandy (4. Februar 2013)

Meins hängt immer noch in Neuwied fest.


----------



## C.FRX (5. Februar 2013)

Krass die e-mail kam gerade eben um 06:05uhr . Hat wohl geklappt trigger


----------



## C.FRX (5. Februar 2013)

Und jetzt konnte ich den termin setzten. Samstag 9:15 uhr. Ich fahr aber heute hin. Falls nicht viel betrieb ist kann ich es heute mitnehmen.


----------



## Franky84 (5. Februar 2013)

Also ich habe gestern eine Antwort bekommen. Ich muss mich jetzt bis KW 9 gedulden  irgendeine Hauptkomponente fehlt... 

Also stehen erstmal 4 Wochen Verzug da 

Zumindest gibt es wohl eine kleine Entschädigung..


----------



## trigger666 (5. Februar 2013)

Meins ist da    

Jetzt noch 8 Stunden bis ich es auspacken kann.


----------



## C.FRX (5. Februar 2013)

Bilder!


----------



## trigger666 (5. Februar 2013)

Die Bilder werden kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (5. Februar 2013)

Glückwunsch! Und wir freuen uns auf Fotos


----------



## rmfausi (5. Februar 2013)

Franky84 schrieb:


> Also ich habe gestern eine Antwort bekommen. Ich muss mich jetzt bis KW 9 gedulden  irgendeine Hauptkomponente fehlt...
> 
> Also stehen erstmal 4 Wochen Verzug da
> 
> Zumindest gibt es wohl eine kleine Entschädigung..



Hi Franky,
das war bei uns auch so. Ich habe mir dann als keinen Trost gedacht, das Wetter draußen ist eh kagge und die Saison hat noch nicht mal angefangen. Ursprünlicher Liefertermin für's Gapstar EX war KW49 geliefert wurde dann KW4. Wegen einer Hauptkomponente. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## adler64 (5. Februar 2013)

So... Hallo Leute,
jetzt will ich mich auch mal hier im Wartezimmer anmelden.
Ich habe mir Ende Januar das Nerve Al 29 9.9 S.L. in grösse M und schwarzweiss bestellt.
Am 28.1 dann Bestellbestätigung auf KW 22 erhalten.Letzten Donnerstag dann
auf der Canyon Homepage plötzlich lieferbar KW18 und übers Wochenende sogar auf KW13 lieferbar.Hab da Donnerstag sofort den Service angemailt ob ich mein bike denn dann auch früher bekomme da ja die nachbesteller besser dran wären.....und prompt
gestern eine neue Bestellbestätigung auf KW 18 bekomenfreu!
Laut Service war das mit zwischenzeitlich KW13 Homepagefehler???.
Heute ist das M in schwarz weiss wieder ab KW 23 drin!!
Naja,immerhin 4 Wochen früher jetzt versprochen.dann kanns ja auf Mai losgehen.
Solange noch mit dem "alten" unterwegs.
Wünsche meinen wartenden Mitbestellern für Ihre Bikes hier kurzweilige Wartezeit;-)


----------



## trigger666 (5. Februar 2013)

Unsere Digicam ist unauffindbar. Hat vielleicht unsere kleine Tochter versteckt?!

Kann im Moment nur Handyfotos hochladen. Mache ich trotzdem. Morgen Abend gibt es dann bessere Bilder.


----------



## trigger666 (5. Februar 2013)

Hier ein paar Bilder (ja, die Qualität ist nicht berauschend):


----------



## LukasL (5. Februar 2013)




----------



## Nesium (5. Februar 2013)

Mein Strive AL 8.0 wurde heute versendet und gemäss UPS sollte es bereits übermorgen eintreffen. "Freu"


----------



## markusunterwegs (5. Februar 2013)

Habe gestern das Grand Canyon CF 9.0 (26 Zoll) bestellt. Verfügbar in KW11 (Rahmen M).

Ich hoffe es klappt vielleicht doch noch mit der KW8, da ich in der Woche Urlaub und Geburtstag habe. 

Ich finde es schon sehr verrückt, habe mich in den letzten zwei Jahren wenig mit dem Biken beschäftigt und jetzt sieht man nur noch 29 Zoll "Race Bikes". 

Es gibt kaum noch 26 Zoll Hardtails. Ich persönlich kann mit den schweren 29 Zöllern nichts anfangen. Optisch sprechen mich die Bikes auch nicht an. Ich hoffe es ist nur ein Trend, der bald vorbei ist und das Canyon in Zukunft die 26 Zoll Hardtails nicht vernachlässigt wie in diesem Jahr!


----------



## Bandy (5. Februar 2013)

So meins ist heute gekommen ( Nerve AL 8.0 ). Jetzt muss ich es nur noch zusammenbauen. Aber das eilt nicht bei dem Sch.....wetter.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trigger666 (5. Februar 2013)

Habe jetzt die Pins in meine Spank Spike geschraubt. Kommen für die Bilder noch dran.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (6. Februar 2013)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Bilder (ja, die Qualität ist nicht berauschend):



Sieht sehr fein aus  Wünsche viel Spaß damit!


----------



## trigger666 (6. Februar 2013)

Danke Dir. Das Bike wirkt insgesamt massiver, als es auf den Bildern oder der Homepage rüberkommt.

Der Lenkwinkel sieht im Stand schon übelst flach aus. Ohne es nachgemessen zu haben, gehe ich davon aus, das er unter 63° liegt. Das lässt sich ja überprüfen.

Heute werde ich noch "schönere" Bilder machen. So sauber wie jetzt, wird das Bike wahrscheinlich nie wieder sein.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (6. Februar 2013)

Dann wird es Zeit zum Fahren


----------



## Freerider1504 (6. Februar 2013)

trigger666 schrieb:


> . So sauber wie jetzt, wird das Bike wahrscheinlich nie wieder sein.


 
Muss es auch nicht! Benutzt sieht es noch besser aus 

Viel Spaß mit dem Teil


----------



## Streifenhase (6. Februar 2013)

So heute hat die Post mir mein Weihnachtsgeschenk übergeben  gestern von Canyon DHL übergeben und heute schon da und das bis hinter Dresden in die Sächsische Schweiz... Top!!! 

Strive 8 Pure Cycling Edition


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trigger666 (6. Februar 2013)

Hier die ersten guten Bilder:

Link


----------



## OttoDiCatania (6. Februar 2013)

@_trigger666_
  tolles Bike, aber warum baumelt die Kette so dran rum


----------



## S.Tschuschke (6. Februar 2013)

Coole Farbe!


----------



## trigger666 (6. Februar 2013)

OttoDiCatania schrieb:


> @_trigger666_
> tolles Bike, aber warum baumelt die Kette so dran rum



Das lang an dem entspannten X9 Schaltwerk. Hatte ich noch nicht auf Spannung gesetzt.


----------



## C.FRX (6. Februar 2013)

Ich hab es jetzt auch am we werden  gute fotos geschossen


----------



## Streifenhase (6. Februar 2013)

Hier mal die ersten Bilder


----------



## trigger666 (7. Februar 2013)

Hihi, der Streifenhase hat sich ein _*Streif *_gekauft.

Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Shadow84 (7. Februar 2013)

Streifenhase schrieb:


> Hier mal die ersten Bilder



Das kommt morgen auch bei mir an  Die Vorfreude ist gross und trotz massig Schnee wird das morgen auch ausgeführt ;-)


----------



## flitzer74 (7. Februar 2013)

Hab heute endlich auch meins bekommen 

Hab noch ein YT NOTON 170 aus 2010 in L abzugeben... wär Interesse hat einfach melden (Foto findet ihr in meinem Album oder ich kann euch auch weitere zuschicken)   ...ach so, da kommt dann die neue Bremse vom Whipzone dran, da ich meine 2012er Code ans neue FRX schraube 

Gruß
M


----------



## trigger666 (7. Februar 2013)

Viel Spaß mit dem Whipzone.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flitzer74 (7. Februar 2013)

Danke und dir auch alles Gute damit


----------



## flitzer74 (7. Februar 2013)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit dem Whipzone.



Vielleicht rollen wir uns ja mal in Hahnenklee oder Braunlage über den Weg


----------



## trigger666 (7. Februar 2013)

Gerne. Können auch einen Termin mal absprechen. Ist ja bei mir vor der Haustür.

Dann können wir auf jeden Fall einen


----------



## flitzer74 (7. Februar 2013)

also bin auf alle Fälle vom 27.-30.04. in Hahnenklee (FeWo schon bestellt)

Wie haste eigentlich mit dem spannen/ entspannen des Schaltwerkes gemacht? Das neue X9 10-fach war. mir beim HR-Einbau nicht ganz geheuer. Musste irgendwie ganz komisch dran drücken, bis der Spanner nach vorne ausgefahren ist. Da ist o ein Pinorek mit Schlosssymbol dran, der war aber nicht reingedrückt. Irgendwann gings dann irgendwie. Sonne Probleme hatte ich beim HR-Einsetzen noch nie. Kam mir bissel vor, wie der erste Mensch...


----------



## rmfausi (7. Februar 2013)

Das mit dem Schaltwerk war bei mir genauso, ich hatte dabei auch ein komisches Gefühl. Es hat aber alles geklappt.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## flitzer74 (7. Februar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Das mit dem Schaltwerk war bei mir genauso, ich hatte dabei auch ein komisches Gefühl. Es hat aber alles geklappt.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



sehr hilfreich und einfach zum Verständnis ist nachfolgendes Video hier (hab's leider auch erst zu spät gesehen  )

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/03...n-vorgestellt-cage-lock-und-weitere-features/


----------



## Nesium (7. Februar 2013)

Mein Strive 8.0, heute eingetroffen und zusammengebaut.


----------



## Micha382 (7. Februar 2013)

Nesium schrieb:


> Mein Strive 8.0, heute eingetroffen und zusammengebaut.



Sag mal wie hast du den Flaschenhalter fest bekommen? Hast du andere Schrauben verwendet, irgendwie bekomm ich den nicht fest...


----------



## trigger666 (7. Februar 2013)

flitzer74 schrieb:


> also bin auf alle Fälle vom 27.-30.04. in Hahnenklee (FeWo schon bestellt)
> 
> Wie haste eigentlich mit dem spannen/ entspannen des Schaltwerkes gemacht? Das neue X9 10-fach war. mir beim HR-Einbau nicht ganz geheuer. Musste irgendwie ganz komisch dran drücken, bis der Spanner nach vorne ausgefahren ist. Da ist o ein Pinorek mit Schlosssymbol dran, der war aber nicht reingedrückt. Irgendwann gings dann irgendwie. Sonne Probleme hatte ich beim HR-Einsetzen noch nie. Kam mir bissel vor, wie der erste Mensch...



Zum leichteren Ausbau des Hinterrads kann das Schaltwerk entspannt werden. Wurde bei mir im entspannten Zustand angeliefert. Um die Spannung wieder herzustellen, muss das Schaltwerk in Richtung Tretlager gedrückt werden. An einem bestimmten Punkt wird die Federspannung wieder hergestellt und der Druck ist wieder auf der Kette.

Dann sollten wir uns in dem genannten Zeitraum treffen und ein paar Abfahrten genießen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flitzer74 (7. Februar 2013)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Zum leichteren Ausbau des Hinterrads kann das Schaltwerk entspannt werden. Wurde bei mir im entspannten Zustand angeliefert. Um die Spannung wieder herzustellen, muss das Schaltwerk in Richtung Tretlager gedrückt werden. An einem bestimmten Punkt wird die Federspannung wieder hergestellt und der Druck ist wieder auf der Kette.
> 
> Dann sollten wir uns in dem genannten Zeitraum treffen und ein paar Abfahrten genießen.




Jepp!

Erkennungsmerkmal: POGO-GREY
Parole: trigger666 vs. flitzer74


----------



## marc53844 (8. Februar 2013)

Hat schon jemand ein Strive 8 in Snow/Forest?

War am 08.12. vor Ort und habe mir eins bestellt. 
Vorraussichtlicher Liefertermin KW7 ... Junge Junge ... ich halt es kaum noch aus ... Ich hoffe das klappt )))


----------



## C.FRX (8. Februar 2013)

hier mal 2 Bilder von meinem Whipzone. In meinem Profil gibt es weitere. Leider sind sie noch nicht perfekt


----------



## doc_snyder (8. Februar 2013)

Nesium schrieb:


> Mein Strive 8.0, heute eingetroffen und zusammengebaut.


Sind das die 2013er Modelle? dann ist Canyon ja inzwischen richtig flott! Ich musste damals 2011 bis Ende Juni auf mein Streifgerät warten


----------



## S.Tschuschke (8. Februar 2013)

Bin auf die ersten Fahrberichte gespannt.


----------



## Nesium (8. Februar 2013)

@ doc snyder
Ja, das ist das Schweizer Strive 8.0 Modell. Lieferung war wirklich recht flott. Eigentlich sollte es KW5 raus, hinkten aber eine Woche hinterher, dafür wars dann innert drei Tagen geliefert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trigger666 (8. Februar 2013)

Ich war heute mit dem Whipzone der erste Mal auf draußen unterwegs. Erste Eindruck ist Sahne. Auch die verbauten Federn passen auf Anhieb sehr gut. Die Einstellung ist Gott sei Dank kein Hexenwerk, da ja nicht viele Einstellmöglichkeiten vorhanden sind. Ich hoffe auf wenig Neuschnee, damit ich es morgen ausgiebiger testen kann.


----------



## Nico Laus (8. Februar 2013)

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## trigger666 (8. Februar 2013)

THX. Der Spaß ist da. Nur hat noch kein Park auf. 

Das wird wohl auch noch 8 Wochen dauern, bis die ersten öffnen. 

Fahre ich noch ein bißchen Enduro bis dahin. Ist ja auch keine Strafe.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (9. Februar 2013)

Bad Wildbad hat auf sobald der Schnee weg ist.


----------



## Shadow84 (9. Februar 2013)

doc_snyder schrieb:


> Sind das die 2013er Modelle? dann ist Canyon ja inzwischen richtig flott! Ich musste damals 2011 bis Ende Juni auf mein Streifgerät warten



Ja, mein Strive 8.0 kam gestern und es ist super.


----------



## D-charger (9. Februar 2013)

@Nesium: 
Gabs das Strive 8.0 in der Schweiz tatsächlich serienmäßig in schwarz? In D nur in grün bzw. blau. Hätte ich das mal eher gewusst


----------



## D-charger (9. Februar 2013)

marc53844 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand ein Strive 8 in Snow/Forest?
> 
> War am 08.12. vor Ort und habe mir eins bestellt.
> Vorraussichtlicher Liefertermin KW7 ... Junge Junge ... ich halt es kaum noch aus ... Ich hoffe das klappt )))



Jau, heute angekommen! Bestelltermin übrigens 7. Januar in Größe L...


----------



## Nesium (9. Februar 2013)

@ D-charger

Jup.  http://www.purecycling.ch/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=10035

Streifenhase hat z.B. die Schweizer-Version nach Nachfrage auch in DE bestellen können.


----------



## marc53844 (9. Februar 2013)

D-charger schrieb:


> Jau, heute angekommen! Bestelltermin übrigens 7. Januar in Größe L...



Achso. Ich hab groesse m.


----------



## trigger666 (10. Februar 2013)

Hier noch ein paar neue Bilder:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfeiffenwix (10. Februar 2013)

geiles teil, sag mal ist der rahmen anodisiert und könnte man das gelb mit nitro verdünnung entfernen ?


----------



## chilidog (10. Februar 2013)

@ trigger666,

sehr schöne Fotos !!!!

Das "Whipzone" war eigentlich auch mein Wunschkandidat - nachdem ich mich letztendlich doch für eins aus der "FRX-Reihe" entschieden hatte. Nur war es zu diesem Zeitpunkt in meiner Größe (L) in "Radar Black" bereits ausverkauft. CANYON wollte mir dann das in "Pogo Grey" schmackhaft machen, auf dem Foto der CANYON-Webseite gefiel mir die Farbkombination überhaupt nicht. Aber wenn ich nun Deine Fotos sehe, sieht das wirklich gar nicht so übel aus.

Letztendlich habe ich mich dann doch für das "Rockzone" in "Deep Black Ano Blue" entschieden, wegen den besseren Komponenten. Bis zur 9. KW ist es ja nicht mehr lange hin *freu*...

PS: Ist es eigentlich ein absolutes No-Go an so einem Bike einen Seitenständer anzubauen, bzw. was würde da überhaupt für einer passen? Will ungern das Bike immer irgendwo gegenlehnen, mir wäre schon ein sicherer Stand auf einem Seitenständer lieber...


----------



## Pfeiffenwix (10. Februar 2013)

so ein bike stellt man nicht ab, sondern wirft es in die ecke. seitenständer ist imho ein nogo


----------



## Nico Laus (10. Februar 2013)

Wenn man einen DHer dafür benutzt wofür er gebaut ist, erübrigt sich die Frage! Ich stell mir gerade vor wie der Stãnder im Steinfeld aufklappt...


----------



## chilidog (10. Februar 2013)

@ Nico Laus,

ganz klar, allerdings ist es ja nicht permanent im Einsatz und muss nun auch mal irgendwo stehen. Und mir widerstrebt es, es irgendwo in die Ecke zu werfen (wink an "Pfeiffenwix") noch irgendwo anzulehnen, mit der Gefahr, dass es sich wegdreht, umkippt etc. 
Um ein klappern etc. zu verhindern, würde ich den Seitenständer während des Einsatzes schon irgendwie an der Kettenstrebe fixieren.

An meinem derzeitigen Hardtail habe ich auch einen Seitenständer dran und selbst bei ordentlichem Einsatz klappert da im Grunde nichts.


----------



## Nico Laus (10. Februar 2013)

Ja mach mal. Vergiss Schutzbleche, Licht, Dynamo und Bügelschlosshalter nicht.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (10. Februar 2013)

chilidog schrieb:


> @ Nico Laus,
> 
> ganz klar, allerdings ist es ja nicht permanent im Einsatz und muss nun auch mal irgendwo stehen. Und mir widerstrebt es, es irgendwo in die Ecke zu werfen (wink an "Pfeiffenwix") noch irgendwo anzulehnen, mit der Gefahr, dass es sich wegdreht, umkippt etc.
> Um ein klappern etc. zu verhindern, würde ich den Seitenständer während des Einsatzes schon irgendwie an der Kettenstrebe fixieren.
> ...



Vor jeder Fahrt fixieren?!?

Was machst du denn wenn du das Bike im Steinfeld mal wegschmeißt?!? Das ist schlimmer als wenn es mal umfällt. Das gehört zum DH Sport dazu. Du sollst das Bike fahren!!!


----------



## chilidog (10. Februar 2013)

@ Nico Laus,

blablabla...

@ S.Tschuschke,
das wäre was anderes, wenn im Einsatz Kratzer, Schäden etc. dran kommen, aber in der normalen Nutzung will ich das vermeiden.

Egal, merke schon, dass meine "blöde Frage" dazu erstens ein Fehler war und zweitens eh nichts zum Topic passt. Daher am besten ignorieren....


----------



## S.Tschuschke (10. Februar 2013)

Deine Frage war nicht der Fehler. Nur kannst du das Rad überall ohne Probleme anlehnen oder ablegen. Oft gibt's in Parks auch BikeStänder. 
Am reinen ParkBike ist der Ständer halt überflüssig und könnte halt Probleme beim Fahren verursachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukasL (10. Februar 2013)

Ohne Worte...

Gabs nicht mal im Strive Forum jemand, der sogar extra ein Loch in den Rahmen gebohrt hat, damit er einen Ständer befestigen konnte?


----------



## un1e4shed (10. Februar 2013)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar neue Bilder:




Sorry, aber das ist die häßlichste Farbkombi, die Canyon bisher auf den Markt gebracht hat.....


----------



## LukasL (10. Februar 2013)

Wie gut das Geschmäcker verschieden sind!


----------



## der_erce (10. Februar 2013)

lol..hier gehts ja zu! 
Ständer an nem DHler? Ein Formel1 Wagen hat ja auch keine Anhängerkupplung. Wenn du dir Gedanken über Kratzer machst dann kannst mal überlegen wo und wie dein Bike abgestellt wird`. Wenn du es am Boden Ablegst, liegt es meisst an Griff und Pedal und ggf. noch am Reifen hinten auf. Griff ist Verbrauchsmaterial. Pedale werden so oder so einige Schläge abbekommen. Und für Zuhause kannst du dir nen Willworx Superstand besorgen.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (10. Februar 2013)

Ich find die Farbe geil. Kommt live viel besser rüber als auf der HP.


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. Februar 2013)

chilidog schrieb:


> PS: Ist es eigentlich ein absolutes No-Go an so einem Bike einen Seitenständer anzubauen, bzw. was würde da überhaupt für einer passen? Will ungern das Bike immer irgendwo gegenlehnen, mir wäre schon ein sicherer Stand auf einem Seitenständer lieber...



Seitenständer am DH´ler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marzi (10. Februar 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Seitenständer am DH´ler



Immerhin besser als Stützräder


----------



## trigger666 (10. Februar 2013)

Hi, vielen Dank für Euer Feedback. Ich finde die Farbkombi auffällig unauffällig.


----------



## marc53844 (11. Februar 2013)

Mein strive wird gerade zusammen gestellt. Wenn also alles klappt dann hole ich es am samstag ab.


----------



## ASQ (14. Februar 2013)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Hi, vielen Dank für Euer Feedback. Ich finde die Farbkombi auffällig unauffällig.



Also ich find die Farbkombi interresant,, mal was anderes ... vor allem nachdem hier im forum alle bald gleich aussehen ^^stealth ^^abgeschrubberte logos ,, ^^alle die gleichen elox teile 

wenn die felgen jetzt noch das gleiche grün hätten wärs noch geiler


----------



## Franky84 (15. Februar 2013)

Canyon überrascht mich  Heute durften wir das Grand Canyon AL 7.0 W meiner Freundin auspacken. Geplant war eigentlich erst KW 10

Und soeben kam die Mail das mein Nerve unterwegs ist. Geplant war mit Verschiebung KW 09....


----------



## LukasL (15. Februar 2013)

Oh man! Ich habe KW7 als Termin und warte und warte!!


----------



## Franky84 (15. Februar 2013)

Mein Nerve wirds wohl doch nicht sein, sondern das bestellte Zubehör was auch nicht lieferbar war. Scheinbar hat Canyon da jetzt schon was reinbekommen.

Dadurch gabs ne neue Auftragsnummer, das Nerve läuft unter einer anderen..


----------



## stanleydobson (16. Februar 2013)

So vorhin das nerve al+ 7.0 in black sea geordert...jetzt heissts kurz warten


----------



## LukasL (18. Februar 2013)

Und noch mal 2 Wochen länger...

Das einzige was auch nur in irgendeiner Form tröstend ist, ist dass das Wetter noch net sooo gut ist.


----------



## Thorsten81 (20. Februar 2013)

Servus

Großes Lob an Canyon!!!

Bike am Sonntag bestellt und Heute schon da.

Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter mitspielen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc53844 (23. Februar 2013)

Heute beide Raeder abgeholt. Einmal strive 8 und einmal 9 fuern kumpel.
Der nette herr hat sich fast 2 stunden zeit genommen und uns alles erklaert. Super nett und meiner meinung nach sehr kompetent. Die Abholung hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt.

Er bestätigte nochmal die kleine Luftkammer im Dämpfer. Einzig was ich erst Zuhause gesehen habe ist die Beschriftung auf den Maxxis: max Load 90kg. Kann das echt sein? Ich wiege im Adamskostüm schon über 100kg. Muss ich nun mal anrufen.


----------



## JuLiQiX (24. Februar 2013)

Hey,
Hat noch Irgendwer das Whipzone in radar black und es hat insgesamt 1 Monat Verspätung?Ich hoffe echt das kommt wie angekündigt nächste Woche.


----------



## LukasL (24. Februar 2013)

Japp! Ich!


----------



## JuLiQiX (24. Februar 2013)

Schön zu wissen dass man nicht der einzige ist!


----------



## morch84 (24. Februar 2013)

Bilder!!!!???


----------



## LukasL (24. Februar 2013)

Gibt noch keine Bilder. Wir warten ja beide noch!


----------



## Waldbewohner78 (25. Februar 2013)

Servus, hab grade auch mal ganz erschrocken auf die Seitenwand meines Maxxis Reifens geschaut. Tatsächlich max. Load 90kg. Hab´s mal bei google eingegeben. Das bezieht sich wohl pro Rad. Also bei 2 Rädern 180kg ( Bike + Fahrer + Gepäck ). Puuh


----------



## Jason13 (25. Februar 2013)

Waldbewohner78 schrieb:


> Servus, hab grade auch mal ganz erschrocken auf die Seitenwand meines Maxxis Reifens geschaut. Tatsächlich max. Load 90kg. Hab´s mal bei google eingegeben. Das bezieht sich wohl pro Rad. Also bei 2 Rädern 180kg ( Bike + Fahrer + Gepäck ). Puuh



Also dann viel Spaß beim stoppie 
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## marc53844 (25. Februar 2013)

Stimmt, daran habe ich garnicht gedacht  Das Gewicht teilt sich ja auf 

Manchmal hat man ein Brett vor dem Kopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franky84 (25. Februar 2013)

Also mein Nerve wurde vorhin verschickt. Morgen sollte es dann bei mir eintrudeln. Terminverschiebung von KW 5 auf KW 9 wurde auch bestens eingehalten.


----------



## Crankwalk (25. Februar 2013)

Hab mir vor ein paar Tagen das Roadlite 6.0 bestellt, will mal was neues ausprobieren.

Jetzt beginnt mal wieder die warterei


----------



## Franky84 (26. Februar 2013)

Mein Nerve ist endlich da.... die erste Probefahrt hat schon Spass gemacht. Hab erstmal nur alte Plattform Pedale drangeschraubt, Klicks liegen schon bereit. 

Nun muss es nur noch wärmer werden


----------



## Marcy666 (27. Februar 2013)

... so heute um 6.05 Uhr Email von Canyon bekommen:

Ihr Torque FRX steht zur Abholung bereit ... 

... der frühste frei Abholungs-Termin ist Samstag 15.15 Uhr 


Naja, das werde ich auch noch aushalten


----------



## trigger666 (27. Februar 2013)

Vom Wetter her, verpasst Du nichts. Meins steht seit 4 Wochen rum. Habe es erst zweimal draußen im Schnee bewegt.

Welches FRX hast Du Dir bestellt?


----------



## Marcy666 (27. Februar 2013)

habe mich für ein 'Playzone' entschieden,
werde eh einiges umbauen, ändern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lubbenz (28. Februar 2013)

Torque EX Gapstar evil black in L, bestellt am 30.01. und angegeben mit KW 13 (letzte Märzwoche) wird zur Abholung fertig gemacht  Also wohl spätestens nächste Woche und somit 3 Wochen früher! Whooohoo 
Edit: Jo, Abholung am Dienstag.. geieeel!


----------



## JuLiQiX (1. März 2013)

Vonwegen kw9,Freitag und nichtmal die Versandsbestätigung ist da.Jetzt hat mein Whipzone insgesamt einen Monat Verspätung und noch nichts gehört.


----------



## der_erce (1. März 2013)

Naja...vielleicht sinds wieder irgendwelche "Hauptkomponenten die fehlen". Der Satz ist wie bei der Bahn die wegen Verpätung "Bäume auf den Oberleitungen" oder "spielende Kinder auf den Gleisen" als Grund angibt


----------



## JuLiQiX (1. März 2013)

Ich hab angerufen,das Bike wird frühestens Ende nächster Woche versendet,vorraussichtlich aber erst in der 11 Kalenderwoche.Das ganze unter anderem wegen mangelndem Personal.


----------



## mssc (1. März 2013)

Vielleicht liegts auch an der fehlenden Schutzfolie fürs Unterrohr... ich hab eine nachbestellt und bekomm sie statt KW7 in KW13..


----------



## Marcy666 (2. März 2013)

So .....



.... werde mich jetzt gleich auf den Weg nach Koblenz machen um mein Torque FRX abzuholen


----------



## Deleted 266357 (2. März 2013)

Gestern mein canyon Torque FRX bestellt


----------



## RobG301 (2. März 2013)

marc53844 schrieb:


> Heute beide Raeder abgeholt. Einmal strive 8 und einmal 9 fuern kumpel.
> Der nette herr hat sich fast 2 stunden zeit genommen und uns alles erklaert. Super nett und meiner meinung nach sehr kompetent. Die Abholung hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt.
> 
> Er bestätigte nochmal die kleine Luftkammer im Dämpfer. Einzig was ich erst Zuhause gesehen habe ist die Beschriftung auf den Maxxis: max Load 90kg. Kann das echt sein? Ich wiege im Adamskostüm schon über 100kg. Muss ich nun mal anrufen.



Sehr schön! Würde ich auch machen! Terminvergabe hat gut geklappt? Wird sicher am Samstag eng, sonst muss ich mal unter der Woche runter fahren dann!

War erstaunt dass das Strive 9.0 Race in S erst ab KW 23 wieder verfügbar ist! Meine Größe zum Glück was früher (L) KW 14!


----------



## marc53844 (2. März 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Würde ich auch machen! Terminvergabe hat gut geklappt? Wird sicher am Samstag eng, sonst muss ich mal unter der Woche runter fahren dann!
> 
> War erstaunt dass das Strive 9.0 Race in S erst ab KW 23 wieder verfügbar ist! Meine Größe zum Glück was früher (L) KW 14!



Hat super geklappt mit dem online Kalender. Wuerde ich mir nicht entgehen lassen. Diese Einführung war fuer mich als Anfänger echt sehr ausführlich und hilfreich.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Tom9300 (3. März 2013)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe am Montag ein Strive Al 7.0 M in blue ice betsellt.
Laut Homepage ist der voraussichtliche Liefertermin in KW 11, auf der Bestellbestätigung ist der geplante Liefertermin KW 10 angeführt. 

Keine Ahnung ob sie es in der KW 10 versenden oder es ankommt!???

Bin gespannt wann es dann bei mir, ganz im Süden Österreichs, ankommt.

Freu mich auf jeden FAll wie ein Kind auf Weihnachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc53844 (3. März 2013)

Kw-angabe ist versandtermin.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (3. März 2013)

Wenn da Liefertermin steht ist es die Lieferwoche...


----------



## CanyonAl95 (5. März 2013)

Hab gerade mein Canyon Nere AL 9.0 bestellt (ab Lager verfügbar).

Mal schauen wann es endlich bei mir ist.


----------



## keffers (5. März 2013)

servus männers,
grad vom ghost händler bei mir um die ecke gekommen, dass ghost dh 7000 für mich, zum einsteigen in die downhill scene 

noch kurze frage, hat wer erfahrung mit sixpack pedale zum downhillen?


----------



## Nico Laus (5. März 2013)

Mein FRX Whipzone ist zu mir unterwegs. Geplante Auslieferung war KW10. Läuft ja alles bestens.


----------



## der_erce (5. März 2013)

keffers schrieb:


> servus männers,
> grad vom ghost händler bei mir um die ecke gekommen, dass ghost dh 7000 für mich, zum einsteigen in die downhill scene
> 
> noch kurze frage, hat wer erfahrung mit sixpack pedale zum downhillen?



Bist du im richtigen Teil des Forums?


----------



## keffers (5. März 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Bist du im richtigen Teil des Forums?




oh sry, mein fehler


----------



## LukasL (5. März 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Mein FRX Whipzone ist zu mir unterwegs. Geplante Auslieferung war KW10. Läuft ja alles bestens.



Welches hast du genau? Radar Black? Pogo Grey? Welche Größe?


----------



## Nico Laus (5. März 2013)

Radar black mit Van rc in Größe L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qwertflx (6. März 2013)

Wartet außer mir noch jemand auf ein Playzone in grau?
Ursprünglicher Termin war KW 9. Bis jetzt habe ich noch nichts gehört.


----------



## Deleted 266357 (6. März 2013)

Heute die E-Mail bekommen das ich mein torque am Samstag abholen kann  ich kann es kaum erwarten


----------



## der_erce (6. März 2013)

keffers schrieb:


> oh sry, mein fehler


----------



## Nico Laus (6. März 2013)

Mein Bike hängt in Neuwied fest. Das scheint ein richtiger Saftladen zu sein. Wie kann ein so großes Paket ungescannt liegen bleiben? Ich arbeite bei einem der großen Logistikunternehmen...sowas gäbe es bei uns nicht.


----------



## CanyonAl95 (7. März 2013)

Habe heute eine E-mail von Canyon erhalten das mein Bike in KW 11 kommt.

Freu mich schon drauf


----------



## MojothaApe (7. März 2013)

Salve. 

Dann melde ich mich hier auch mal zu Wort. Hab mir ein Canyon Strive AL 9.0 SL bestellt, Liefertermin ist die KW 14 dann geht's wieder ab nach Koblenz. 

Grüß euch.
Mojo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crankwalk (8. März 2013)

Heute wurde mein Roadlite versendet obwohl es mit KW14 angegeben war


----------



## oliver13007 (11. März 2013)

Hey,
habe mir gerade ein Torque FRX bestellt 
Weiß jemand wie lange es von Bestellung bis Lieferung gedauert hat?? Ist ab Lager lieferbar.
Welche Feder hat der Fox Dämpfer Serienmäßig drin?? Ich müsste mal die Härte wissen...wiege so 93kg...jemand Erfahrungen welche Federhärte ich brauche??


----------



## S.Tschuschke (11. März 2013)

Welches hast du bestellt?

Kommt drauf an wie lange DHL braucht und wann deine Zahlung eingeht...

Bei mir hat es mit Vorkasse ca. eine Woche gedauert.


----------



## oliver13007 (11. März 2013)

Ich habe das Torque FRX Whipzone (Fox) bestellt. Zahlen per NN


----------



## semmel (11. März 2013)

Warte auch auf mein Torque FRX Whipzone (aber mit RS - hat eine 500er Feder), sollte diese oder nächste Woche kommen.


----------



## oliver13007 (11. März 2013)

Warum RS?? Habe da keinen Ahnung von den beiden Dämpfern, aber die tun sich nicht soo viel oder??


----------



## semmel (11. März 2013)

Die Federn bei RS sind billiger (nicht so wichtig) und das Beklagen eines Fahrradverleihs über die Unzuverlässigkeit von Federelementen der Firma Fox waren der Grund.


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. März 2013)

Ich fahre schon seit Jahren Fox und hatte noch nie Probleme. Weder bei Dämpfern, noch bei Gabeln.


----------



## oliver13007 (11. März 2013)

Kennt jemand die Eninbaulänge und den Hub von dem 2013er Torque FRX ??


----------



## Nico Laus (11. März 2013)

https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3058#tab-reiter2

Steht bei "Dämpferlänge".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliver13007 (11. März 2013)

Danke...da hätte ich es am wenigsten vermutet


----------



## CanyonAl95 (11. März 2013)

Heute wurde mein Canyon Nere Al versendet


----------



## Crankwalk (11. März 2013)

Freitag wurde das Rad verschickt und Samstag kam es an 
Das ganze auch noch 4 Wochen vorm eigentlichen Liefertermin.

So solls sein


----------



## JuLiQiX (11. März 2013)

Und bei mir heißt es,dass sie zu wenig Personal haben.Und jetzt nach 1,5 Monaten Verspätung habe ich immernoch keine Versandsbestätigung bekommen.


----------



## qwertflx (11. März 2013)

Mein FRX Playzone ist heute angekommen.

Leider mit abgerissenem Schaltauge


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. März 2013)

Das ist natürlich ärgerlich, aber Canyon müsste es doch ohne Probleme ersetzen.


----------



## Jason13 (12. März 2013)

qwertflx schrieb:


> Mein FRX Playzone ist heute angekommen.
> 
> Leider mit abgerissenem Schaltauge



Wenn das nicht beim Versand passiert ist, dann frage ich mich wie die die Probefahrt gemacht bzw abgehakt haben


----------



## qwertflx (12. März 2013)

Jason13 schrieb:


> Wenn das nicht beim Versand passiert ist, dann frage ich mich wie die die Probefahrt gemacht bzw abgehakt haben



Sieht nach einem Versandschaden aus. So kaputt packt das keiner ein. Laut Canyon bekomme ich ein neues Teil zugeschickt...... mal sehen wie lange das dauert...


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. März 2013)

Müsste eigentlich sehr schnell gehen. Bei mir hatten Sie einige Sachen vergessen und direkt 2 Tage später wurden Sie nachgeliefert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OttoDiCatania (12. März 2013)

CanyonAl95 schrieb:


> Heute wurde mein Canyon Nere Al versendet


Wann und welche Version hast Du bestellt?
Nach Erhalt bitte Fotos einstellen.


----------



## CanyonAl95 (12. März 2013)

Hi

Hab mein Nere AL 9.0 (Farbe: Black Sea) heute erhalten.

Fotos lade ich dann diese Woche noch hoch


----------



## Razzor (13. März 2013)

Gestern habe ich meine kaputte Fox Gabel bei Canyon vorbeigebracht. CTD defekt. 
Hatte meine Rechnung nicht mehr ... 
Was macht der freundliche Canyon Mitarbeiter? Testet kurz die CTD Funktion und bestÃ¤tigt den Defekt und nimmt es ohne Probleme sofort an. So muss das sein! Ohne Probleme und langes gerede angenommen. Mein nÃ¤chstes Bike wird wieder ein Canyon. 

Bei H&S Bikediscount (Radon) habe ich ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht: Wegen einem 20 â¬ Artikel wurde ein Riesenaufstand gemacht und die Annahme zur Reparatur verweigert. Und absolut unfreundlich waren sie auch noch.
Deswegen, nie wieder H&S Bikediscount, Radon oder Cube, sondern CANYON!


----------



## oliver13007 (13. März 2013)

Razzor schrieb:


> Bei H&S Bikediscount (Radon) habe ich ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht: Wegen einem 20 â¬ Artikel wurde ein Riesenaufstand gemacht und die Annahme zur Reparatur verweigert. Und absolut unfreundlich waren sie auch noch.Deswegen, nie wieder H&S Bikediscount, Radon oder Cube, sondern CANYON!



Es gibt bestimmt auch Leute die schlechte erfahrungen mit Canyon gemacht haben  So pauschal kann man das nicht sagen und von der Unfreundlichkeit kann ich z.b. nicht berichten und das aus 2 GrÃ¼nden

1: DT Swiss LaufrÃ¤der bestellt fÃ¼r 299,- und nach erhalt habe ich montagespuren an den Achsen festgestellt. Fotos gemacht...Reklamiert und eine Gutschein von 50,- erhalten oder RÃ¼cknahme...da es sich aber um den letzten LRS handelte habe ich ihn behalten.

2: Umtausch von einem falsch bestellten Steuersatz. Nach 1 Monat haben sie den noch Umgetauscht. 

Also ich kann nur Gutes berichten 

Warte immernoch auf mein Torque FRX 

Ab Lager lieferbar heiÃ bei Canyon ca. 8 Tage
Bei mir in der Firma heiÃt ab Lager....bis 13 Uhr bestellt, verlÃ¤sst die Ware noch am selben Tag das Haus


----------



## marc53844 (13. März 2013)

Und, hast du dir schon mal ne weitere Firma ausgesucht falls bei Canyon mal was nicht optimal läuft? 
Freut mich das du gute Erfahrungen gemacht hast aber deshalb direkt eine Blutsbruderschaft abzuschliessen finde ich schon was sehr optimistisch 

Wie auch immer. Ich habe mit H&S im übrigen sehr viele gute Erfahrungen gesammelt und trotzdem ist es ein Canyon geworden.



Razzor schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich meine kaputte Fox Gabel bei Canyon vorbeigebracht. CTD defekt.
> Hatte meine Rechnung nicht mehr ...
> Was macht der freundliche Canyon Mitarbeiter? Testet kurz die CTD Funktion und bestätigt den Defekt und nimmt es ohne Probleme sofort an. So muss das sein! Ohne Probleme und langes gerede angenommen. Mein nächstes Bike wird wieder ein Canyon.
> 
> ...


----------



## oliver13007 (13. März 2013)

marc53844 schrieb:


> Und, hast du dir schon mal ne weitere Firma ausgesucht falls bei Canyon mal was nicht optimal läuft?
> Freut mich das du gute Erfahrungen gemacht hast aber deshalb direkt eine Blutsbruderschaft abzuschliessen finde ich schon was sehr optimistisch
> 
> Wie auch immer. Ich habe mit H&S im übrigen sehr viele gute Erfahrungen gesammelt und trotzdem ist es ein Canyon geworden.



1. Bis Dato habe ich mein Canyon ja noch nicht, also erst mal keine weitere Firma ausgesucht 
2. Sollte was nicht laufen bei Canyon, erwarte ich die gleich Freundlichkeit wie bei H&S oder anderen Händlern... 

3. Für ne Blutsbruderschaft ist es noch was früh  ich bin noch nicht soweit. 

Die Aussage war :"nie wieder H&S Bikediscount, Radon oder Cube"
Das finde ich was pauschal...die Händler bieten nicht nur schlechten Service...das ist ein einzelner Mitarbeiter, der vielleicht auch schon garnicht mehr dort arbeitet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc53844 (13. März 2013)

Ich habe eigentlich auch den Razzor zitiert 
NUr war das Zitat halt unten.




juppi13007 schrieb:


> 1. Bis Dato habe ich mein Canyon ja noch nicht, also erst mal keine weitere Firma ausgesucht
> 2. Sollte was nicht laufen bei Canyon, erwarte ich die gleich Freundlichkeit wie bei H&S oder anderen Händlern...
> 
> 3. Für ne Blutsbruderschaft ist es noch was früh  ich bin noch nicht soweit.
> ...


----------



## oliver13007 (13. März 2013)

Auf was wartest Du denn?? oder hast Du Dein Bike schon??


----------



## marc53844 (13. März 2013)

Ich habe auf das Strive 8.0 in Snow/Forest gewartet.
Das konnte ich vor 2 Wochen holen.

Nun ist ein LRS defekt und ich muss diesen einschicken ... 

Habe in über 2 Jahren Hardteil kein Ei rein bekommen, mit dem Strive hatte ich eins nach der 2. kleinen Tour drin.
Vermutlich nicht sauber eingespeicht und zentriert. Habs unsachgemäss nachgezogen und dann ist bei der folgenden Fahrt ne Speiche gerissen. Naja, jetzt habe ich mir heute einen Karton gebaut und muss die Dinger verschicken. 



juppi13007 schrieb:


> Auf was wartest Du denn?? oder hast Du Dein Bike schon??


----------



## Razzor (13. März 2013)

Das freut mich das ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habt mit H&S. 
Vielleicht hat sich das gebessert. Ich hab meins 2009 (glaub ich) gekauft


----------



## Jason13 (13. März 2013)

Razzor schrieb:


> Das freut mich das ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habt mit H&S.
> Vielleicht hat sich das gebessert. Ich hab meins 2009 (glaub ich) gekauft



Ich bestelle da immer und bisher alles 100 prozentig  super schnelle Lieferung inklusive!


----------



## LukasL (13. März 2013)

Yeahhh!!!! Mein Whipzone is fertig! 
Bestellt am 20.10.12!


----------



## qwertflx (14. März 2013)

qwertflx schrieb:


> Mein FRX Playzone ist heute angekommen.
> 
> Leider mit abgerissenem Schaltauge




Eben ist das neue Schaltauge angekommen. 
Alles wurde unkompliziert abgewickelt. Danke dafür.


----------



## JuLiQiX (14. März 2013)

ENDLICH wurde mein torque frx whipzone versendet!Mit etwas Glück kommt es sogar noch in der Woche.Ich habe es am 12.10.2012 bestellt.


----------



## MacPopey (14. März 2013)

Bestellt ist es, 
jetzt heißt es noch gute 6 Wochen warten!
Die netten Leute von Canyon haben es möglich gemacht das ich ein CH Modell vom 
Stive AL 8 bekomme freu mich sehr!
Danke Canyon!


----------



## TheDeep (15. März 2013)

Ich warte auf die Rücklieferung meines Bikes von Rose... War in der Werkstatt das kleine. Jetzt lungert es seit zwei Tagen im Zielpaketzentrum rum. 

Ich will nicht länger warten. Das kleine will nach Hause!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc53844 (15. März 2013)

TheDeep schrieb:


> Ich warte auf die Rücklieferung meines Bikes von Rose... War in der Werkstatt das kleine. Jetzt lungert es seit zwei Tagen im Zielpaketzentrum rum.
> 
> Ich will nicht länger warten. Das kleine will nach Hause!


 
Rose? Hier ist ein Canyon-wartezimmer


----------



## TheDeep (15. März 2013)

ups  ich hab nur wartezimmer gelesen, als ich nach DHL und nochwas gesucht habe  habt ihr trotzdem Mitleid mit einer armen Seele?


----------



## marc53844 (15. März 2013)

Müssen wir ja haben, fährst ja kein Canyon  




TheDeep schrieb:


> ups  ich hab nur wartezimmer gelesen, als ich nach DHL und nochwas gesucht habe  habt ihr trotzdem Mitleid mit einer armen Seele?


----------



## B767 (15. März 2013)

marc53844 schrieb:


> Müssen wir ja haben, fährst ja kein Canyon


 
...... gut


----------



## Pevloc (15. März 2013)

Jemand schon ein nerve al 29 zu Hause stehen?


----------



## semmel (16. März 2013)

Kann es sein, dass Canyon an der Ausstattung schraubt? Wo ich mein Whipzone bestellt habe, hieß es laut Webseite, dass vorne und hinten eine x0 Trail verbaut ist - nun soll eine Code am Vorderrad verbaut sein? Auch das Topmodell hat nun eine Code am Vorderrad


----------



## oliver13007 (16. März 2013)

Nein ...
Vorne ist die Code für Bremspoweer und hinten die leichte Trail verbaut...

Wann hast Du Dein Whipzone bestellt??


----------



## mssc (16. März 2013)

Beim Flashzone, Rockzone und Whipzone waren von Beginn an Code vorne und X0 Trail hinten verbaut...


----------



## axton (17. März 2013)

Ich warte auch noch auf mein Nerve AL 8.0.
OMG die letzten Tage sind die schlimmsten, voraussichtlicher Liefertermin 12.KW . Dabei bin ich extra nach Koblenz gefahren und wollte es ganz blauäugig per "sofortbike" oder "expressbike" ....oder sowas mitnehmen. Aber wer konnte ahnen, das bei den ersten Sonnenstrahlen mehr als 70 bikes an einem Wochenende, den Ladentisch verlassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nr5 (18. März 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Würde ich auch machen! Terminvergabe hat gut geklappt? Wird sicher am Samstag eng, sonst muss ich mal unter der Woche runter fahren dann!
> 
> War erstaunt dass das Strive 9.0 Race in S erst ab KW 23 wieder verfügbar ist! Meine Größe zum Glück was früher (L) KW 14!



Jetzt bin ich gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen ;-) Bisher hab ich für mein Strive 9.0 - bestätigt für KW14 - noch keine eMail bekommen. Dabei sind es gerade noch 14 Tage und Ostern liegt noch dazwischen. Na ich hoffe mal...


----------



## Power-Valve (18. März 2013)

Nr5 schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen ;-) Bisher hab ich für mein Strive 9.0 - bestätigt für KW14 - noch keine eMail bekommen. Dabei sind es gerade noch 14 Tage und Ostern liegt noch dazwischen. Na ich hoffe mal...



mein AL29 kommt auch KW14. Kein Bild, kein Ton. Ist meiner Erfahrung nach aber normal...


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. März 2013)

Pevloc schrieb:


> Jemand schon ein nerve al 29 zu Hause stehen?



Die ersten sollen laut Canyon KS Ende des Monats versandbereit sein, für meins in KW 14 wird zur Zeit - telefonisch zumindest - der Daumen gehoben.


----------



## oliver13007 (18. März 2013)

Das Wartezimmer schein voll zu sein  Leider schade :-(


----------



## Power-Valve (18. März 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> Das Wartezimmer schein voll zu sein  Leider schade :-(



och... man weiss doch worauf man sich einlaesst. Und nen paar Raeder hab ich noch um die Wartezeit zu ueberbruecken...


----------



## oliver13007 (18. März 2013)

Meins ist ab Lager lieferbar...warte schon über ne Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Power-Valve (18. März 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> Meins ist ab Lager lieferbar...warte schon über ne Woche



Kopf hoch, das wird... ;-) 

Was wird es denn???


----------



## oliver13007 (18. März 2013)

Ein Torque FRX Whipzone (Fox)

und gerade ne Email bekommen:

Sehr geehrte/er XXX,

zur Zeit stellen wir Ihren Auftrag zur  Auslieferung zusammen.

Innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden erfolgt die  Übergabe an DHL. Sie erhalten dann eine
Versandbestätigung zusammen mit einer  Sendungsnummer. Somit haben Sie die Möglichkeit,
den Transportstatus Ihrer  Sendung im Internet zu verfolgen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihr Canyon  Team


----------



## LukasL (18. März 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> Meins ist ab Lager lieferbar...warte schon über ne Woche



Jetzt aber net piensen wegen einer Woche!!!!!
Ich warte auf mein Whipzone seit 5 Monaten!!! Am Mittwoch isses jetzt aber soweit!


----------



## Pevloc (18. März 2013)

> Die ersten sollen laut Canyon KS Ende des Monats versandbereit sein, für meins in KW 14 wird zur Zeit - telefonisch zumindest - der Daumen gehoben.



Uh bei mir mir in der Bestellung stand KW13, heisst es müsste auch bald kommen


----------



## ASQ (18. März 2013)

Gapster vor einer Woche bestellt, für meine Frau... Heute kam die Versandbenachrichtigung...bzw.. DHL hats schon im Auto


----------



## Lung (18. März 2013)

So, erster Beitrag im Forum und ich Reihe mich gleich mal in die Liste der wartenden Seelen ein.
Nerve AL+ 9.0 SL // KW 16

Ein Vorteil hat die Wartezeit ja: der Schnee ist höchstwahrscheinlich bis dahin weg und wir haben womöglich zweistellige Temperaturen .
Da ich bisher fast keine Bilder vom 9.0 SL gesehen habe, werde ich dann mal für Nachschub sorgen, sobald es eintrifft


----------



## racer101 (18. März 2013)

Dann nimm ich nun auch endlich Platz im ehrenwerten Canyon- Wartezimmer.
Hab mir ein Canyon Strive AL 8.0 bestellt. Kann es schon kaum mehr erwarten, es endlich seine Spuren in den Waldboden fräsen zu lassen! Und das Rad wahrscheinlich auch!
nun an all jene, die es schon haben:

Wie fährt es sich? Wie sind die up- bzw. downhill Eigenschaften?
Hat es eure Erwartungen erfüllt?


----------



## Micha382 (19. März 2013)

Na dann erst einmal Glückwunsch zum Strive 
Das Ding fährt sich echt gut und rollt bergab über alles drüber ;-) Bergauf ist das Strive auch nicht schlecht, würde aber die Reifen wechseln, denn die Maxxis rollen wie ein Sack Nüsse und haben einen relativ hohen Rollwiderstand würde ich mal behaupten...
Wenn du Oberschenkel wie ein Tour de France Fahrer hast ist das kein Problem, anders finde ich das nicht so toll


----------



## marc53844 (19. März 2013)

Das ist mir auch aufgefallen. Andersrum haben mich die Reifen Wege und riesige Matschpfützen einfach so durchqueren lassen ... das ist der Wahnsinn. Bin vorher die Nobby Nic in 2,2zoll auf meinem Hardtail gefahren und da wäre an sowas wirklich überhaupt nicht zu denken.
Welche Alternativen gibt es denn? 

Ich hab mit den Maxxis echt den Eindruck das man auf unbefestigten Wegen sogar Berg ab langsamer wird  



Micha382 schrieb:


> Na dann erst einmal Glückwunsch zum Strive
> Das Ding fährt sich echt gut und rollt bergab über alles drüber ;-) Bergauf ist das Strive auch nicht schlecht, würde aber die Reifen wechseln, denn die Maxxis rollen wie ein Sack Nüsse und haben einen relativ hohen Rollwiderstand würde ich mal behaupten...
> Wenn du Oberschenkel wie ein Tour de France Fahrer hast ist das kein Problem, anders finde ich das nicht so toll


----------



## Micha382 (19. März 2013)

marc53844 schrieb:


> Das ist mir auch aufgefallen. Andersrum haben mich die Reifen Wege und riesige Matschpfützen einfach so durchqueren lassen ... das ist der Wahnsinn. Bin vorher die Nobby Nic in 2,2zoll auf meinem Hardtail gefahren und da wäre an sowas wirklich überhaupt nicht zu denken.
> Welche Alternativen gibt es denn?
> 
> Ich hab mit den Maxxis echt den Eindruck das man auf unbefestigten Wegen sogar Berg ab langsamer wird



Ja das Gefühl hatte ich auch, rollt überall durch und drüber aber wenn man nicht ständig tritt steht man irgendwann auch bergab ;-)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal Nobbies drauf gemacht, da ich die auch auf meinem HT fahre und da recht zufrieden bin. Zur Not kommen die aufs HT und ich hol mir noch mal andere fürs Strive, aber Spaß machen die Maxxis nicht wirklich wenn man auch mal bergauf fahren will und das ein wenig zügiger...
Die Continental Mountain King werden ja auch immer gelobt, aber wirkliche Alternativen - keine Ahnung. Ist ja auch Geschmacksache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrMagoo (19. März 2013)

Hi, kurze Info:

am 14.3. ein Nerve Al+ 8.0 Stealth M bestellt, heute kam die Mail dass die Bestellung innerhalb von 48h an DHL übergeben wird. Freue mich schon wie ein Schnitzel, Bilder asap Grüße


----------



## oliver13007 (19. März 2013)

Heute Mittag war es soweit...
Bestellt am 11.03.2013 und geliefert am 19.03.2013
Status des Bikes: Ab Lager











Mehr Bilder in meinem Album

Das Bike ist echt Fett und einfach nur der Hammer


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. März 2013)

@juppi13007

Erstmal schön an die Arbeitsadresse liefern lassen? 

Bike sieht gut aus. Die Farbe finde ich irgendwie toll.


----------



## oliver13007 (19. März 2013)

klar...will das Teil ja sofort haben  und ich bin ja auch den ganzen Tag arbeiten

Knalliges Neongelb...fühlt sich an wie in den 80ern


----------



## Pevloc (19. März 2013)

> Knalliges Neongelb...fühlt sich an wie in den 80ern



Neon ist halt das neue Weiß

Und Weiß ist das neue Schwarz...


----------



## racer101 (19. März 2013)

ok cool Danke. Dachte mir schon, dass die Reifen nicht allzu tauglich für den Uphill sind.

Das warten ist echt sowas von unerträglich. Habe noch harte 3 Wochen vor mir und 3 hinter mir....

Wie funktionieren denn die Avid X0 Trail Bremsen am Rad?
 weil was ich gelesen hab, gehen die Meinungen was Avid allgemein angeht, ziemlich auseinander. Außerdem ist das ja jetzt die erste Generation dieser Bremsen...


----------



## Micha382 (19. März 2013)

Ich finde die Avid X0 im Vergleich zu meiner Formula echt Bombe


----------



## racer101 (19. März 2013)

welche formula hast du?


----------



## Micha382 (20. März 2013)

Hab die Formula RX.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimann01 (20. März 2013)

Hallo 

habe eben eine Mail von Canyon bekommen das mein Nerve AL 29  Rahmengröße XL in den Versand geht.
Wenn ich glück habe werde ich es noch diese Woche bekommen.

Gruß.Peter


----------



## d7rupps (20. März 2013)

hi juppi, wieso ist in deinem Whipzone ein Fox Dämpfer drin?


----------



## oliver13007 (20. März 2013)

Kannst Du jetzt bei Canyon so bestellen... Fox Van RC oder RockShox Kage Coil RC


----------



## aux29 (20. März 2013)

Juhu, mein Nerve Al 7.9 geht in den Versand, bekomme es somit eine Woche früher als bestätigt!


----------



## Flash008 (20. März 2013)

15.03.2013 bestellt gapstar in L

Heute:

zur Zeit stellen wir Ihren Auftrag zur Auslieferung zusammen.

Innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden erfolgt die Übergabe an UPS. Sie erhalten dann eine
Versandbestätigung zusammen mit einer Sendungsnummer. Somit haben Sie die Möglichkeit,
den Transportstatus Ihrer Sendung im Internet zu verfolgen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihr Canyon Team

paßt!!!!


----------



## Nr5 (20. März 2013)

Noch 12 Tage und immer noch keine Mail von Canyon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliver13007 (20. März 2013)

@ flasch008:
ich hatte meins am folgenden Tag nach der Nachricht... ein paar Stunden später kam dann das:

Ihre Bestellung wurde heute an den Logistikdienstleister DHL übergeben. Die  zugehörige
Sendungsnummer lautet xxxxxxxxxx.


----------



## Nr5 (20. März 2013)

Ich glaube mal was von 14 Tagen vor Auslieferung gelesen zu haben?


----------



## oliver13007 (20. März 2013)

nein...lies mal die Nachricht... "innerhalb von 48 Std. an UPS übergeben"


----------



## eNj0r (20. März 2013)

Ich habe mir ein Grand Canyon AL 7.9 in XL bestellt - Liefertermin KW 17  
mal schauen ob meine Gabel auch hin ist...
KW 17 ist noch sooo lange  und das beste, ich hab mir ein Canyon bestellt obwohl ich "Anfänger" bin bzw. ich aufgrund eines Unfalls vorher nie viel Biken war und jetzt voll süchtig danach bin.. ich bin gespannt wie ich mich beim zusammenbauen anstelle


----------



## semmel (20. März 2013)

In meiner Auftragsbestätigung steht KW 11, wo bleibt mein Whipzone?


----------



## oliver13007 (20. März 2013)

@ semmel: anrufen


----------



## Nr5 (20. März 2013)

eMiel from: Servicecenter | Canyon Bicycles GmbH


> ~~~
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail vom 20. März 2013, bezüglich Ihres Abholtermins.
> 
> *Wir freuen uns über Ihren Auftrag.*
> ...


Naja, dann besteht ja Hoffnung, dass ich meinen Urlaub nicht ganz umsonst genommen hab...


----------



## Flash008 (20. März 2013)

Ihre Bestellung wurde heute an den Logistikdienstleister UPS übergeben. Die zugehörige
Sendungsnummer lautet xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.
Unter wwwapps.ups.com/tracking/tracking.cgi?tracknumxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
können Sie damit den aktuellen Transportstatus abfragen.

Beachten Sie bitte, dass die Sendungsnummer erst nach Einlieferung des Pakets im
Frachtzentrum freigeschaltet wird. Dies kann im Einzelfall bis zu 24 Stunden dauern.

Bei Anlieferung der Ware prüfen Sie bitte umgehend die Verpackung auf äußere Beschädigungen.
Ein etwaiger Transportschaden muss bei dem jeweiligen Spediteur innerhalb von 24 Stunden
gemeldet werden. Nachträgliche Reklamationen können leider nicht anerkannt werden.

Wir wünschen Ihnen schon heute viel Freude mit Ihren bestellten Produkten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihr Canyon Team

Juhu!!!!


----------



## Flash008 (20. März 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> @ flasch008:
> ich hatte meins am folgenden Tag nach der Nachricht... ein paar Stunden später kam dann das:
> 
> Ihre Bestellung wurde heute an den Logistikdienstleister DHL übergeben. Die  zugehörige
> Sendungsnummer lautet xxxxxxxxxx.




auch gut


----------



## semmel (20. März 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> @ semmel: anrufen



Soll Mitte/ Ende nächster Woche (KW 13) verschickt werden. 

Übrigens in KW 10 bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBneuling (20. März 2013)

Wäre schön, wenn die ersten Nerve AL 29 Käufer gleich ein paar Bilder machen könnten. Vor allem XL würde ich gerne mal sehen


----------



## findel (20. März 2013)

Ich muss dann mal ein großes Lob an Canyon aussprechen. ich  habe letzte Woche ein Torque Alpinist bestellt und diese Woche Dienstag war es bereits bei mir.Ganze fünf!!!! Tage. Besser gehts nicht! Merci


----------



## Pimann01 (21. März 2013)

Hallo Heute ist mein Nerve AL 29 7.9 in XL angekommen.
hier die ersten Bilder.


----------



## Pevloc (21. März 2013)

@Pimann01: Schick Schick. Und machts auch Spaß? Was für eine KW hattest du? Bin so aufgeregt, wann kommt endlich meins?


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. März 2013)

Früheste KW war immer die 13 in Schwarz Ano/Weiß, für Acid-Storm  die 14...die, die schon früh bestellt haben, dürfen jetzt berechtigterweise auch die ersten sein  immer schön der Reihe nach


----------



## Pimann01 (21. März 2013)

Hatte meins im Dezember bestellt und einen Liefertermin in der 13KW

Grußeter


----------



## Flash008 (21. März 2013)

Hi

Morgen kommt mein gapstar, und hat schon geschenke bekommen.





Vorbau 166g
Pedale 356g das paar


----------



## Jason13 (21. März 2013)

Flash008 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Morgen kommt mein gapstar, und hat schon geschenke bekommen.
> 
> ...



Meins hat die vault bekommen


----------



## Lung (22. März 2013)

Die Ungeduld auf mein »AM+ 9 SL« hat mich wieder die Canyon-Seite getrieben und siehe da, die Verfügbarkeit wurde von der 16. auf die 14. KW runtergesetzt (Gr. M).

Ja ist denn heut scho Weihnachten? Hoffe ja, dass das auch für meine Bestellung gilt. Diese nagende Ungeduld, die mich täglich heimsucht ist ja kaum mehr auszuhalten .

wie vertreibt ihr euch eigentlich die Wartezeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OttoDiCatania (22. März 2013)

Mein Nerve AL29 9.9 SL, Gr.L steht seit gestern in Neuwied, blöd nur dass ich nicht dort wohne!


----------



## Lung (22. März 2013)

OttoDiCatania schrieb:


> Mein Nerve AL29 9.9 SL, Gr.L steht seit gestern in Neuwied, blöd nur dass ich nicht dort wohne!



Immerhin ist es schon mal aus dem Canyon.Home rausgekommen und darf Frischluft schnuppern .


----------



## Flash008 (22. März 2013)

Hallo, Morgen gibts dann bilder von der probefahrt und die felgen aufkleber kommen weg...

grösse L mit 35mm vorbau passt für mich persönlich gut bin 180 SL 87


----------



## Nr5 (23. März 2013)

> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail vom 20. März 2013, bezüglich Ihres Abholtermins.
> 
> Wir freuen uns über Ihren Auftrag.
> Das geplante Lieferdatum, Beziehungsweise Abholdatum zur KW 14 ist sehr realistisch. Jedoch können wir Ihnen noch keinen Abholtermin Einbuchen oder anbieten, da es noch nicht Abholbereit ist.
> Sobald Ihr Bike Abholbereit ist, erhalten Sie einen Link per E-Mail, mit dem Sie sich Ihren Abholtermin Einbuchen können.


Krass die Warterei...


----------



## semmel (26. März 2013)

> Sehr geehrte/er X,
> 
> zur Zeit stellen wir Ihren Auftrag zur Auslieferung zusammen.
> 
> ...



wuhu


----------



## Pevloc (26. März 2013)

> wuhu


 Bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lung (26. März 2013)

> zur Zeit stellen wir Ihren Auftrag zur Auslieferung zusammen.
> 
> Innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden erfolgt die Übergabe an DHL. Sie erhalten dann eine
> Versandbestätigung zusammen mit einer Sendungsnummer. Somit haben Sie die Möglichkeit,
> ...



Bei mir auch gerade im Postfach eingegangen 
Bike: Nerve AL+ 9.0 SL


----------



## semmel (26. März 2013)

Pevloc schrieb:


> Bike?



FRX Whipzone mit RS in L


----------



## oliver13007 (26. März 2013)

Foto's bitte...von meinem FRX Whipzone (Fox) Größe L gibt es Fotos bei mir in der Galerie


----------



## Lung (26. März 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> Foto's bitte...von meinem FRX Whipzone (Fox) Größe L gibt es Fotos bei mir in der Galerie



Ist zwar kein Torque, aber mein 9.0 SL (Gr. M) hat schon ne Verabredung mit der Canon


----------



## LukasL (26. März 2013)

semmel schrieb:


> FRX Whipzone mit RS in L



Freu dich drauf! Hab ich letzte Woche auch in Koblenz abgeholt, nur in Größe M!
Die erste Ausfahrt entschädigt für die Warterei!!!






Fotos gibts in meinem Album!


----------



## semmel (26. März 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> Foto's bitte...von meinem FRX Whipzone (Fox) Größe L gibt es Fotos bei mir in der Galerie




Bilder gibt es, wenn es da ist.


----------



## Lung (26. März 2013)

Ich hoffe ja, dass Semmel ebenfalls die Mail mit folgendem Inhalt bekommen hat:


> Sehr geehrte/er XYZ,
> 
> Ihre Bestellung wurde heute an den Logistikdienstleister DHL Ã¼bergeben.
> â¦



Dann hoffe ich doch mal, dass Â»GoldlÃ¶ckchenÂ« morgen hier eintrifft


----------



## semmel (26. März 2013)

Die habe ich bekommen


----------



## Juzo (26. März 2013)

Dank LukasL hab ich jetzt das FRX zum ersten mal in radar black "live" gesehen und spontan für die Farbe entschieden (und ich hasse orange), obwohl ich zuerst von pogo grey begeistert war!
Also schnell mal bei Canyon angerufen und gefragt, wann das Whipzone in radar black wieder verfügbar ist..."...dieses Jahr nix mehr zu machen..."


----------



## sw92 (27. März 2013)

Gehöre nun auch zu den Wartenden: Strive 7.0, KW15!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## semmel (27. März 2013)

Höchstwahrscheinlich erst morgen da 

(Als wäre Weihnachten um einen Tag verschoben worden.)


----------



## Lung (27. März 2013)

semmel schrieb:


> Höchstwahrscheinlich erst morgen da
> 
> (Als wäre Weihnachten um einen Tag verschoben worden.)



Ohje, du Armer! Bei mir war der Mann in Gelb schon da und durfte das Paket in den 4. Stock schleppen ^.^

Aber dafür steht Goldlöckchen jetzt und ich werde mich erst mal an die Feineinstellung machen .

Ordentliche Bilder folgen dann die Tage in der Galerie.


----------



## Pfeiffenwix (28. März 2013)

hammer farbkombi, sieht top aus  viel spass mit dem neuen bike.

p.s.: die pedale würden in schwarz besser kommen.


----------



## der_erce (28. März 2013)

Schick.  Ja..die orangenen Spike´s passen wirklich nicht dazu


----------



## hardliner187 (28. März 2013)

Soeben ein al+ 6.0 in black sea bestellt. Laut seite ist es auf lager, mal gucken wie lang ich warten muss


----------



## oliver13007 (28. März 2013)

hardliner187 schrieb:


> Soeben ein al+ 6.0 in black sea bestellt. Laut seite ist es auf lager, mal gucken wie lang ich warten muss



Meins war auch ab Lager (FRX) und hat 10 Tage gebraucht bis es da war


----------



## hardliner187 (28. März 2013)

des ist optimal, jetzt muss nur noch das salz von der strasse


----------



## semmel (28. März 2013)

Heute endlich gekommen 

(bessere Fotos kommen bei/ nach der Probefahrt, wenn der Schnee weg ist.)


----------



## Lung (28. März 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Schick.  Ja..die orangenen Spike´s passen wirklich nicht dazu





Pfeiffenwix schrieb:


> hammer farbkombi, sieht top aus  viel spass mit dem neuen bike.
> 
> p.s.: die pedale würden in schwarz besser kommen.



Jau, die Flats werden irgendwann in der Saison gegen schwarz- oder goldfarbene getauscht .

 @semmel: Schickes Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Storm141 (29. März 2013)

Hallo ich möchte mal eine Lanze für Canyon brechen 

Canyon Strive AL 7.0 bestell am 25.03.2013 geliefert am 28.03.2013 durch UPS 

und jetzt kommt´s bin Österreicher und ist mein erstes Canyon !!!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1338628?in=user












[/url][/IMG]

hoffe ihr müsst nicht mehr lange warten !!!

schöne grüße 

Dave


----------



## oliver13007 (2. April 2013)

Das warten ist schon 2 Wochen vorbei und das sind jetzt die ersten Ergebnisse mit meinem TORQUE FRX WHIPZONE:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKhitffzalw"]Filthy Trails 01.04.2013 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## der_erce (2. April 2013)

Coole Socken


----------



## oliver13007 (2. April 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Coole Socken



Danke ...das ist das 2te Paar...es ist noch so schweine kalt


----------



## ASQ (2. April 2013)

Ohh man ,,, nun setze ich mich mal ins Wartezimmer dazu,, und wie jeder es kennt,, ist das die schlimmste Zeit...
Hab mir eben das *Torque FRX Flashzone* bestellt...
...mir ist schlecht vor aufregung , und sitze nun auf verdammt heißen Kohlen bis es da ist^^


----------



## hardliner187 (2. April 2013)

Ich wär froh wenn ich wenigstens Ne Mail von canyon bekommen würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sw92 (2. April 2013)

Hey, als ich mein Strive bestellt habe, war der voraussichtliche Liefertermin KW15. Seit einigen Tagen steht bei Verfügbarkeit bei dem von mir bestellten Modell: ab Lager.
Könnte also das von mir bestellte Rad jetzt diese Woche auch losgeschickt werden??


----------



## ASQ (2. April 2013)

sw92 schrieb:


> Hey, als ich mein Strive bestellt habe, war der voraussichtliche Liefertermin KW15. Seit einigen Tagen steht bei Verfügbarkeit bei dem von mir bestellten Modell: ab Lager.
> Könnte also das von mir bestellte Rad jetzt diese Woche auch losgeschickt werden??


Könnte passieren , muß aber nicht,, bei meinem AM war das damals so,, bei meiner Frau ihrem nicht (da war die selbe situation wie bei dir) 
wobei das grob gesehn ja nur 4-5 tage unterschied sind


----------



## Nico Laus (2. April 2013)

ASQ schrieb:


> Ohh man ,,, nun setze ich mich mal ins Wartezimmer dazu,, und wie jeder es kennt,, ist das die schlimmste Zeit...
> Hab mir eben das *Torque FRX Flashzone* bestellt...
> ...mir ist schlecht vor aufregung , und sitze nun auf verdammt heißen Kohlen bis es da ist^^



Haha mir gings da anders. War ganz überrascht, als mein FRX plötzlich da war. Direkt nach meiner Bestellung wurde der Liefertermin auf der Homepage um 3 Wochen verlängert. Daran habe ich mich orientiert. Das Bike kam aber früher - so wie auch in der Bestellbestätigung angekündigt.


----------



## Pevloc (2. April 2013)

> 22.03.2013
> Umbauarbeiten in Werkstatt und Serviceannahme
> 
> Liebe Kunden,
> ...



Hmmm, hört sich nach Arbeit an. Ob dadurch die Räder schneller kommen? Wohl kaum...


----------



## ASQ (2. April 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Haha mir gings da anders. War ganz überrascht, als mein FRX plötzlich da war. Direkt nach meiner Bestellung wurde der Liefertermin auf der Homepage um 3 Wochen verlängert. Daran habe ich mich orientiert. Das Bike kam aber früher - so wie auch in der Bestellbestätigung angekündigt.



Dein Termin, bzw deine verfügbarkeit zählte ja ab da wo du es bestellt hast.
Wenn es 1 Tag später andere verfügbarkeiten hat, zählt das für dich nicht mehr,,, ist ja auch so nachzulesen 
Für den besteller gilt immer der bei der bestellung angegebene Zeitraum. Acuh wenn ein Tag später was anderes da steht.


----------



## DerMolch (2. April 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> Das warten ist schon 2 Wochen vorbei und das sind jetzt die ersten Ergebnisse mit meinem TORQUE FRX WHIPZONE:
> 
> Filthy Trails 01.04.2013 - YouTube



N' Bisschen kurz gesprungen, was? ;-)
Hoffe es tat nicht zu sehr weh!


----------



## oliver13007 (2. April 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> N' Bisschen kurz gesprungen, was? ;-)
> Hoffe es tat nicht zu sehr weh!



Video geschaut?? da siehst Du wo ich lande  vieeeeeeeel Platz...nennt sich BENDER STYLE ...Hinterrad ziehen wir vor der Landung wieder hoch


----------



## hardliner187 (2. April 2013)

Heute Mail mit vorraussichtlichem Liefertermin in KW 14 bekommen. Bin gespannt


----------



## polypoly (2. April 2013)

Grrr, letzte Woche das Al 6.0 in S bestellt. Liefertermin laut Website war KW 15. Jetzt in der Bestellbestätigung KW 23. Zwei Monate, boah.


----------



## hardliner187 (3. April 2013)

Heute das AL+ 6.0 storniert und 7.0 bestellt. Mal gucken ob es die richtige Entscheidung war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eNj0r (3. April 2013)

Bei Bestellung stand KW17 heute habe ich das Mail bekommen das es an UPS übergeben wurde  wenn's am Fr. In wien wäre, wäre es zu schön um wahr zu sein


----------



## adler64 (4. April 2013)

eNj0r schrieb:


> Bei Bestellung stand KW17 heute habe ich das Mail bekommen das es an UPS übergeben wurde  wenn's am Fr. In wien wäre, wäre es zu schön um wahr zu sein



Glückwunsch


----------



## Pevloc (4. April 2013)

> Bei Bestellung stand KW17 heute habe ich das Mail bekommen das es an UPS übergeben wurde  wenn's am Fr. In wien wäre, wäre es zu schön um wahr zu sein


 Was fürn Bike`?


----------



## Power-Valve (4. April 2013)

Pevloc schrieb:


> Was fürn Bike`?



[schnipp]
 AW: Wartezimmer 2013

Ich habe mir ein Grand Canyon AL 7.9 in XL bestellt - Liefertermin KW 17  
mal schauen ob meine Gabel auch hin ist... 
KW 17 ist noch sooo lange  und das beste, ich hab mir ein Canyon bestellt..

[schnapp]


----------



## Nr5 (4. April 2013)

Mein Canyon Strive //sollte// lt. Canyen in dieser Woche, also KW14 abhol-bereit, bzw. versandt-bereit sein.
     ~~~
-> Email von Canyon-Service vom 20.3.13:
~
     Das geplante Lieferdatum, Beziehungsweise Abholdatum zur KW14 ist sehr realistisch. Jedoch können wir Ihnen noch keinen Abholtermin Einbuchen oder anbieten, da es noch nicht Abholbereit ist.
     Sobald Ihr Bike Abholbereit ist, erhalten Sie einen Link per E-Mail, mit dem Sie sich Ihren Abholtermin Einbuchen können.
     ~~~
-> 26.03.13 Noch immer kein Termin von Canyon. Canyon scheint momentan mehr mit der Vorbereitung ihrer Werbeveranstaltungen beschäftigt zu sein, als mit der Produktion.
     ~~~
>>>---> 03.04.13 Nach dem x. Telefonat mit der Canyon-Hotline steht nun fest: Das Bike kann NICHT abgeholt werden! #Rrrrrrrrrrr !!!
Der freundliche Herr vom Service zeigt persönliche Anteilnahme und entschuldigt sich vielmals. Er weist darauf hin, dass die Produktion umgestellt wurde (oder ähnliches - was mich nicht wirklich interessiert...) und bietet mir an das Bike in 2 -> ZWEI WOCHEN, kostenfrei zuzusenden. 

 CANYON - ICH BIN SOWAS VON SAUER!


----------



## RobG301 (4. April 2013)

Nr5 schrieb:


> Mein Canyon Strive //sollte// lt. Canyen in dieser Woche, also KW14 abhol-bereit, bzw. versandt-bereit sein.
> ~~~
> -> Email von Canyon-Service vom 20.3.13:
> ~
> ...



...und das 9.0 Race ist ausverkauft von jetzt auf gleich. Erst hieß es es kommen noch welche und dann "ausverkauft"!


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. April 2013)

@Nr5

Verstehe deinen Ärger nur bedingt. Klar ist es ärgerlich, wenn es zu Verzögerungen kommt. Das Bike jedoch kostenfrei zu versenden finde ich einen echt feinen Zug von Canyon.


----------



## Nr5 (4. April 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> @Nr5
> 
> Verstehe deinen Ärger nur bedingt.~~~



 Was soll ich dazu sagen?  Das kann verschiedene Ursachen haben...

Wenn ich mir allerdings extra Urlaub nehme, um mein für KW14 zugesichertes Bike persönlich von Koblenz abzuholen, dann ist eine verzögerte, wenn auch kostenfreie, Anlieferung KEINE Alternative.


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. April 2013)

Tja, ändern wirst du es trotzdem nicht können, auch wenn es KEINE Alternative für dich ist. Ist halt das Risiko was man bei einem Versenderbike eingehen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Power-Valve (4. April 2013)

Nr5 schrieb:


> Was soll ich dazu sagen?  Das kann verschiedene Ursachen haben...
> 
> Wenn ich mir allerdings extra Urlaub nehme, um mein für KW14 zugesichertes Bike persönlich von Koblenz abzuholen, dann ist eine verzögerte, wenn auch kostenfreie, Anlieferung KEINE Alternative.



Das ist bloed. Kannst ja immer noch stornieren, dann freut sich ein anderer.
Ich finde man muss das mit einrechnen, sowas kann und wird immer wieder passieren, dafuer spielen da zuviele Kleiningkeiten eine Rolle... Fest Urlaub nehmen bleibt da ein Vanbancespiel...

Ich warte ja auch auf meine KW14 Lieferung. Wenn es spaeter wird, tja, ist es halt so. Nicht zu aendern.

Wenn du das vermeiden willst: Sofortbike kaufen und direkt abholen.


----------



## Micha382 (4. April 2013)

Dann geh doch arbeiten und nimm dir Urlaub wenn das Bike da ist ;-)


----------



## sasule (4. April 2013)

Strive AL 8.0 L am 01.04 in blau/raw bestellt und heute die Auftragsbestätigung erhalten. Online ist als Lieferdatum KW 16 angegeben hoffentlich vllt etwas früher.


----------



## ASQ (4. April 2013)

Ich glaub die machen gerade alle Osterurlaub^^
Hab ja das "sofort"verfügbare Flashzone am Montag bestellt.. gleich überwiesen, anhand von Kunden/Auftragsnummer.
Habe aber noch nichtmal die Mail mit den Bankdaten etc. bekommen.. was ja nicht schlimm ist, da man die daten ja auf der HP bekommt,, aber es zeigt , wie schnell^^ das ganze gerade bearbeitet werden kann.
hoffe ja das es dann dennoch wenigstens bis ende nächster woche da ist,,, 

"Warten ist Shice"  ..vor allem bei so nem Teil *lechz


----------



## Mittelfranke (5. April 2013)

sooo, kann mich hier auch anschließen.
Strive ES 9.0 letzten Sonntag bestellt.
Versandbestätigung gestern erhalten. Sollte somit morgen da sein.

Die Vorfreude ist RIIIEESIG


----------



## Mittelfranke (6. April 2013)

wie erwartet - soeben eingetroffen.
HAMMER. 
Fotos gibts im Anschluss in der Galerie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardliner187 (6. April 2013)

Mein AL+ hängt irgendwo auf halber Strecke fest aghhhh


----------



## eNj0r (6. April 2013)

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe ja schon ganz stolz berichtet, dass ich statt KW17 mein Bike vorgestern bekommen habe... meine Frage:

ist es normal das am "Neurad Monatge Service Zertifikat" Kontrolliert & Verpackt am 06.Dez.2012 steht?? 
kommt mir doch etwas lange vor... vor allem weil sie mir ja versicherten das bei allen 2013ner Modelle die jetzt geliefert werden speziell die CTD Evolution Gabel begutachtet wird... kommt mir irgendwie seltsam vor das ganze...


----------



## ASQ (7. April 2013)

Das kann dir nur Canyon selbst sagen..


----------



## PaniKK (8. April 2013)

Am Montag 01.04. die Bestellung für ein Grand Canyon 7.9 aufgegeben, und gerade eben die Mail bekommen das der Hobel in den nächsten 48 Std an den Paketdienst übergeben wird!


----------



## ASQ (8. April 2013)

Dienstag 02.04. bestellt und hatte die Mail am Freitag schon ,, aber bisher ist nichts passiert,,, schaue schon wie n gestörter ständig in die Emails , ob evtl die versandbestätigung drin iss^^


----------



## PaniKK (8. April 2013)

Um genau zu sein:

Donnerstag die Bestellbestätigung, heute 08:45 die Meldung das meine Auslieferung zusammengefasst wird und das Bike in den nächsten 48h an UPS übergeben wird, dann um 14:22 die Mail mit übergabe und der Trackingnummer.
Ist mein erstes Versenderbike, bisher echt super Transparent und schnell das Ganze!
Kanns kaum erwarten das der UPS Mann klingelt ;-)

Auf welches Canyon wartest du?


----------



## ASQ (9. April 2013)

Tracking Nummer hab ich noch keine, denke mal wegen dem Optitune was ich dazu bestellt habe (was ich mir hätte wohl sparen können).
Ich warte auf das FRX Flashzone


----------



## Freerider1504 (9. April 2013)

ASQ schrieb:


> Tracking Nummer hab ich noch keine, denke mal wegen dem Optitune was ich dazu bestellt habe (was ich mir hätte wohl sparen können).
> Ich warte auf das FRX Flashzone


 
Optitune kannst du dir eigentlich immer sparen, da du z.b. andere Federn meist günstiger woanders (z.B. Bikemarkt) bekommst.


----------



## ASQ (9. April 2013)

Hatte ja schon geschaut, gabs aber für mein gewicht nicht. Naja wurscht, die 20euro mehraufwand machen den Kohl auch nimmer Fett und die Feder ist definitiv Neu und nicht verhunzt.
Tracking nummer ist nun da ^^ Warten ist Grausam und das ding bewegt sich nicht, obwohl ich alle 5 minuten aktuallisiere  *grinZ


PS: Und was den Bikemarkt betrifft, so bin ich da eher abgeneigt, da einige "Gewerbliche Anbieter" sich als Private Personen ausgeben... verstoßt erstens gegen mehrere Gesetze und ist den ehrlichen gegenüber unfair... mal abgesehn das Kunden ihre Garantie/Wiederrufsrechte damit genommen werden ....*mal anmerken wollte


----------



## MojothaApe (10. April 2013)

Salve.

Heute morgen kam die Email das mein Canyon zur Abholung bereit steht. xD Leider kann ich das Bike aus beruflichen Gründen erst am 20.04 abholen.

Grüß euch.
Mojo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PaniKK (10. April 2013)

ASQ schrieb:


> Tracking nummer ist nun da ^^ Warten ist Grausam und das ding bewegt sich nicht, obwohl ich alle 5 minuten aktuallisiere  *grinZ



Kommt mir seeehr bekannt vor 
Meins befindet sich bereits im UPS Wagen, wird also heute im laufe des Tages geliefert. Arbeit wegen Vorfreude kaum möglich


----------



## adler64 (10. April 2013)

Glücklich wer schon Nachricht von Canyon hat


----------



## ASQ (10. April 2013)

BAAAAAAMMMMMMM BIKE ISSS DAAAA *FREEUUUUU WIEEE DOOOOF


*habs noch nichtmal geschafft die arbeitsklamotten auszuziehn^^


----------



## Power-Valve (10. April 2013)

ich bin seit Dienstag auch "raus":

Kleine Aenderungen sind schon vollbracht:
- Umbau auf Schlauchlos, Griffe, Sattel, Reverb Stealth, Pedale...

Fruehling kann starten...


----------



## trigger666 (11. April 2013)

ASQ schrieb:


> BAAAAAAMMMMMMM BIKE ISSS DAAAA *FREEUUUUU WIEEE DOOOOF
> 
> 
> *habs noch nichtmal geschafft die arbeitsklamotten auszuziehn^^




Viel Spaß mit Deinem FRX. Hast es ja bekommen, wo das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt. Meins steht seit 10 Wochen fast nur rum.


----------



## ASQ (11. April 2013)

Danke  .,,der Wetterumschwung kommt genau richtig


----------



## sasule (12. April 2013)

Meins ist seit gestern auf Lager aber bisher noch keine Meldung von Canyon :/


----------



## PaniKK (12. April 2013)

So, muss mich auch nochmal melden 
Bike kam Mittwochs, Abends alles zusammengeschraubt und eingestellt, seitdem stehts noch unbenutzt im Wohnzimmer 
Morgen sollte dann endlich Zeit sein um mal ein wenig auszureiten!


----------



## ASQ (13. April 2013)

PaniKK schrieb:


> So, muss mich auch nochmal melden
> Bike kam Mittwochs, Abends alles zusammengeschraubt und eingestellt, seitdem stehts noch unbenutzt im Wohnzimmer
> Morgen sollte dann endlich Zeit sein um mal ein wenig auszureiten!



Na dann hattest ja genug Zeit mal wenigstens n Bild zu machen 

Glückwunsch zum Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daftkey (15. April 2013)

*Poch! Poch! Poch!*


Wieder mal hier!
letztes Jahr das Strive  und dieses Jahr das  Canyon  Torque FRX Rockzone 
ab Lager verfügbar 
Liefertermin KW 16 da bin ich mal gespannt ;-)


----------



## ASQ (15. April 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Optitune kannst du dir eigentlich immer sparen, da du z.b. andere Federn meist günstiger woanders (z.B. Bikemarkt) bekommst.



*noch anmerken wollte,, 

so wie es aussieht wurde auch die Feder vom CCDB getauscht, somit genau die richtige für mein gewicht. Denn ich denke das da nicht standard mäßig ne 500er drin war/ist

wenn das so sein sollte, kann man sich über den Preis absolut nicht beklagen und hat keine umbauerei


----------



## d-fens (18. April 2013)

Moin Leute

Wollte mal wissen wie es bei eurer Lieferzeit für das Ultimate CF SLX aussieht.
Ich hab' ein SLX 8.0 weiss/schwarz in Gr. L in der 5 KW bestellt.
Lieferdatum 17 KW, also nächste Woche.
Irgendwie hatte ich ein dummes Gefühl und hab diese Woche mal angerufen und siehe da, voraussichtliche Lieferung erst 19 KW.
So werden aus langen 12 Wochen, zähe 14 Wochen Lieferzeit. 
Länger als bei nem Auto!  

Wie siehst bei euch aus?!


----------



## der_erce (18. April 2013)

ASQ schrieb:


> *noch anmerken wollte,,
> 
> so wie es aussieht wurde auch die Feder vom CCDB getauscht, somit genau die richtige für mein gewicht. Denn ich denke das da nicht standard mäßig ne 500er drin war/ist
> 
> wenn das so sein sollte, kann man sich über den Preis absolut nicht beklagen und hat keine umbauerei



Die Federn werden zur Rahmengröße angepasst, soweit ich weiß. M Rahmen kommen mit 400er oder 450er soweit ich weiß, S Rahmen mit 350 und L glaub ich sogar mit 500er...Ich meine das mal hier im FRX Fred gelesen zu haben.


----------



## oliver13007 (18. April 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Die Federn werden zur Rahmengröße angepasst, soweit ich weiß. M Rahmen kommen mit 400er oder 450er soweit ich weiß, S Rahmen mit 350 und L glaub ich sogar mit 500er...Ich meine das mal hier im FRX Fred gelesen zu haben.



Das kann ich bestätigen, dass das FRX in "L" mit einer 500er Feder ausgeliefert wird


----------



## sasule (18. April 2013)

Mein Apparat wurde gestern verschickt und mit ein bisschen Glück steht gleich der gelbe Mann vor der Tür JHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adler64 (18. April 2013)

das Warten hat bakd ein Ende.Bike ist heute an DHL übergeben worden.Prima.Und das früher wie bestätigte KW 18.
Wünsche den weiterhin wartenden Bikern kurzweilige stunden und Ciao


----------



## d-fens (18. April 2013)

Welches Modell hattet ihr bestellt?


----------



## adler64 (18. April 2013)

d-fens schrieb:


> Welches Modell hattet ihr bestellt?



...das Nerve Al 9.9sl in  m und schwarz weiss


----------



## sasule (18. April 2013)

Strive 8.0. Gerade bei DHL angerufen da das Packet noch nicht da ist. Die Dame meinte das der Fahrer die Tour noch nicht abgebrochen hat und es heute noch ankommt? Die Arme Sau die jetzt noch arbeiten muss. Ich hab bisher noch nie nen Paket später als 18 Uhr bekommen und jetzt ist gleich 20 Uhr.


----------



## sasule (20. April 2013)

So Kinder ich bin raus. Dachte schon der DHL Fahrer hätte es mit nach Afrika verfrachtet nachdem es 2 Tage im Auslieferungsfahrzeug verbracht hat. Bisher nur einmal den Hometrail runtergeballert und nun ist warten auf besseres Wetter angesagt. Tschööö ich geh mit der dicken Bertha kuscheln....


----------



## sascha988 (20. April 2013)

Also manche Verkäufer bei Canyon sind echt schlecht. Bin dorthin um ein ein AL+ 7.0 zu kaufen und der erste hätte mir keines verkaufen können. Eine planlose Schlaftablette der Mann alles aus der Nase ziehen musste.
Dann mit etwas Eigeninitiative und Wartezeit für einen guten Verkäufer.(Hab mich gefühlt wie ein Stalker.) Hat es dann beim richtigen Verkäufer geklappt.

Nun darf ich auch auf ein AL+ 7.0 warten.
Kommen soll es am 27ten. Wegen des Pure Cycling Festival werde ich dann wohl keinen Abholtermin bekommen


----------



## MojothaApe (21. April 2013)

Salve.

Ich bin jetzt auch endlich raus, gestern das gute Stück heile von Koblenz nach Hause gebracht.

Grüß euch.
Mojo


----------



## adler64 (21. April 2013)

Mein Paket ist auch angekommen. Ciao und kurzweilige Wartezeit


----------



## Sonny1980HD (22. April 2013)

hallo Zusammen,

Canyon AL 7.0 Deep Black ano - grey ins Visier genommen.
Bestellt am 08.04.13 (KW15), Leidenszeit noch bis Anfang Mai (kW19).


Greetz
Sonny1980HD


----------



## d-fens (22. April 2013)

Ich hab jetzt nochmal ne Mail von Canyon bekommen.
Lieferung Ultimate CF SLX 8.0 jetzt KW19.
Bestellt 5. KW mit damaligen Liefertermin in dieser Woche (KW17).
Wenn's denn in 2 Wochen kommt, kann ich am Ende mit 14 anstatt 12 Wochen Lieferzeit leben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nr5 (25. April 2013)

Ich warte immer noch auf KW14 bzw. das Strive was in KW14 ausgeliefert werden sollte... -> G+


----------



## der_erce (25. April 2013)

6 Monate Lieferzeit. Könnte glauben du hast nen Auto bestellt. Aber selbst die sind teilweise schneller. Aber schönes Bike hast du dir da ausgesucht. Bin irgendwie die letzten Tage auch immer an der Kiste hängen geblieben. Viel Glück. Bin mal gespannt was passiert.


----------



## grobi59 (25. April 2013)

Strive 8.0 am 05.04 bestellt, gestern geliefert!


----------



## dime75 (25. April 2013)

Ein fröhliches Hallo an die wartende Mtb-Gemeinde,
Ich werde nun auch mal hier Platz nehmen...ich hab zwar noch keins bestellt, aber ich hoffe ich kann am Samstag ein *Bike to go* schießen. Laut HP wäre sogar mein Favorit mit dabei, ein FRX Playzone.
Für mich fühlt sich Samstag wie ne halbe Ewigkeit an. Ich weiß das hier manche wirklich ewig warten oder gewartet haben, aber ich bin schon ganz hibbelig. 
Was haltet ihr von dem Playzone als Freeriderbike? Taugt das Fahrwerk was oder sollte ich doch lieber eins mit Fox-Dämpfer bestellen, wobei ich nicht mehr so lange warten wollte? Das wäre erst KW 20 wieder zu haben. Warten oder am Samstag zugreifen????


----------



## Power-Valve (25. April 2013)

dime75 schrieb:


> Ein fröhliches Hallo an die wartende Mtb-Gemeinde,
> Ich werde nun auch mal hier Platz nehmen...ich hab zwar noch keins bestellt, aber ich hoffe ich kann am Samstag ein *Bike to go* schießen. Laut HP wäre sogar mein Favorit mit dabei, ein FRX Playzone.
> Für mich fühlt sich Samstag wie ne halbe Ewigkeit an. Ich weiß das hier manche wirklich ewig warten oder gewartet haben, aber ich bin schon ganz hibbelig.
> Was haltet ihr von dem Playzone als Freeriderbike? Taugt das Fahrwerk was oder sollte ich doch lieber eins mit Fox-Dämpfer bestellen, wobei ich nicht mehr so lange warten wollte? Das wäre erst KW 20 wieder zu haben. Warten oder am Samstag zugreifen????



Zugreifen!


----------



## hasenfluesterer (26. April 2013)

ich nehm wieder platz, nachdem ich gestern statt dem bestellen nerve al 29 9.9 einen Karton mit einem aeroad cf 7.0 bekommen hab :-(


----------



## rmfausi (26. April 2013)

Na wenigstens hat die Laufradgröße gestimmt (622). 

Schönes Wochenende, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## MTBneuling (26. April 2013)

Bei gleichem Preis lohnt sich das dann nicht für dich. Okay wäre das Aerod statt einem Yellowstone gewesen


----------



## Sonny1980HD (27. April 2013)

Sonny1980HD schrieb:


> hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Canyon AL 7.0 Deep Black ano - grey ins Visier genommen.
> Bestellt am 08.04.13 (KW15), Leidenszeit noch bis Anfang Mai (kW19).
> ...




Jaaaa erst Aufstieg gefeiert in Braunschweig und jetzt ist das Bike da, was für ein Wochenende.

Greetz
Sonny1980HD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biofipps (28. April 2013)

Nette Sache mit dem Wartezimmer hier  
Letzten Freitag (vor dem großen Feschdl) haben wir uns von Kirchheimbolanden auf den Weg über die A61 gemacht und sind erst mal nach Bonn zum neuen Store gefahren, auch sehr nett... aber: 

Rückweg über Koblenz und es ist einfach eine ganz andere Liga und das Gefühl bei Beratung und Qualität ist ein Ticken besser als bei Slide und Swoop. Ausgiebig noch mal Strive 9.0 bzw. *Torque Alpinist* Probegefahren und Liefertermin in 5 Wochen gesichert. Ein Kollege hat sich für das Grand Canyon 7.0 begeistern können und auch zugeschlagen! Die Angst vor längerer Wartezeit wegen des Wochenendes war uns zu groß  Tibor Simai noch kurz begrüßt und ab nach Hause  Gutes Gefühl!


----------



## MacPopey (28. April 2013)

Meines ist auch da! Hurra!
Und das Sogar eine Woche früher als gedacht!
Strive AL 8 als Schweizer!


----------



## dime75 (28. April 2013)

So, ich bin raus!!! Habe gestern mein FRX Playzone aufm Festival nach knapp 4std mitnehmen können, juhuu!!! Und jetzt erst mal ne Woche Urlaub mit meinem neuen Schätzchen verbringen...toitoitoi an den Rest der wartenden


----------



## Deleted191060 (1. Mai 2013)

nehme ebenfalls kurzfristig Platz, habe einen Termin...Torque FRX Whipzone in KW 20, lagernd verfügbar, aufgrund von Optitune eine kleine Wartezeit...


----------



## sascha988 (5. Mai 2013)

So bin dann auch raus.
Hab's gestern abgeholt und heut tut mir schon der Hintern schwer weh


----------



## der-det (6. Mai 2013)

Kw 28 FML


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niklas0 (8. Mai 2013)

Hi Leute habe am Freitag vor mein Bike in Koblenz zu bestellen. Im I-Net Steht es als ''Ab Lager verfügbar''. Heißt das ich kann das direkt mitnehmen oder muss z.b. Samstags oder Montags holen weil die es erst noch zusammenschrauben müssen?

Lg


----------



## meauliteur (8. Mai 2013)

Das dauert 1-2 Tage bis die das dann im Laden haben und dann nochmal etwas, bis das zusammengeschraubt ist. Und erst dann darfst du dir einen Termin aussuchen zum Abholen.

Edit: Bei mir wars so: Freitag bestellt, Mittwoch durfte ich einen Termin aussuchen, der nächst mögliche war dann Dienstags.


----------



## paskalle (10. Mai 2013)

Hey Leute, 

hat einer von Euch ne Ahnung, wie lange es von Neuwied an noch dauert??
"Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet." heute um 17:42 Uhr.

Morgen in Hannover.... ???

Grüße


----------



## Deleted191060 (10. Mai 2013)

Mahlzeit
zwei bis drei wirst du dich noch gedulden müssen. Meins wird wohl eintreffen (Dienstag in Neuwied eingegangen) allerdings lag bei mir der Feiertag dazwischen...


----------



## fantastixx (11. Mai 2013)

... ich setze mich dann auch mal 
Yellowstone AL 5.0
Liefertermin KW 27 

...noch sooo lange hin und ich will doch Anfang Juni in den Harz zum mtb... da muss dann wohl ein Leihrad her 

oder hat jemand Erfahrung damit gemacht, dass Canyon auch schneller liefert als bei Bestellung angegeben?

grüssleeeee


----------



## ASQ (12. Mai 2013)

fantastixx schrieb:


> ... ich setze mich dann auch mal
> Yellowstone AL 5.0
> Liefertermin KW 27
> 
> ...



Die Chancen stehen 33% zu 33% zu 33% das es , ne Woche früher , zum Termin, ne Woche später kommt.
Vereinzelt gabs welche die es sehr viel früher, aber auch sehr viel später bekommen haben ,,,, kann man also nicht genaus sagen.
In der Regel sind se aber mit ihren Terminen sehr Pünktlich.


----------



## Deleted191060 (12. Mai 2013)

Seit gestern früh bin ich raus. Zwei Wochen früher als angesetzt. Sehr schönes Teil


----------



## paskalle (13. Mai 2013)

Gibt es Erfahrungen wie lange die Bikes laut DHL Tracking in Neuwied verweilen?
Meins ist dort seit Freitag 17:40 gelistet und heute ist den ganzen Tag nix passiert....


----------



## Nesium (13. Mai 2013)

Ja,ja, das Bermudadreieck Neuwied!  Ich hatte schon mal eines über eine Woche dort und dann wurde es wieder zum Absender zurück gesendet, obschon Adresse und so korrekt war. Mach dich mal schlau beim DHL Neuwied googeln.


----------



## d-fens (13. Mai 2013)

Das kann in Neuwied durchaus mal vorkommen.
Eines meiner Räder verweilte dort mal 3 oder 4 Werktage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paskalle (13. Mai 2013)

oh je..... samstag geht's morgens erstmal drei wochen in den urlaub....

wenn das bike bis freitag  nicht angekommen ist hab ich echt nen problem....


----------



## Colonel Hogan (13. Mai 2013)

Ich setz mich mal kurz zu euch
Hab am 06.05. ,nach langem Hin und Her, das FRX Flashzone bestellt.
Jetzt wart ich noch auf die Kommisionierungsmail und dann geh ich das Ding hoffentlich noch diese Woche abholen
DHL kann mich mal


----------



## Minigi (15. Mai 2013)

sind ja noch Stühle frei! Dann setz ich mich auch mal hin. Habe am Montag 13.05 ein Nerve 9.9SL bestellt, soll in der 28.KW geliefert werden.


----------



## paskalle (15. Mai 2013)

Leute - ich bin raus ;-)


----------



## Minigi (15. Mai 2013)

paskalle schrieb:


> Leute - ich bin raus ;-)



Glückwunsch und viel Spaß.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (16. Mai 2013)

Mein Platz is wieder frei


----------



## dime75 (16. Mai 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Mein Platz is wieder frei


 Glückwunsch, so hab ichs auch gemacht


----------



## Jaymano (16. Mai 2013)

Nehme hier mal Platz..... Vor 4 Wochen ein schwarzes Grand Canyon AL 7.9 in Grösse S bestellt...sollte eigentlich nächste Woche kommen. Heute Email von Canyon bekommen, dass es sich um 6 Wochen verzögert und erst in der 27.KW kommen soll. Grund ist, dass ein wichtiges Bauteil eines Zulieferers nicht rechtzeitig ankommt. Habt ihr auch so eine Lieferverzögerung erhalten ? Wir ist eure Erfahrung, kommt das Bike denn dann auf jedenfall irgendwann ?


----------



## FlyingLizard (16. Mai 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Mein Platz is wieder frei



Viel Spaß mit dem Gerät!
Ich nehme dann mal deinen Platz ein und warte auf mein Gapstar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (16. Mai 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit dem Gerät!
> Ich nehme dann mal deinen Platz ein und warte auf mein Gapstar



Das ging jetzt aber flott, das warten aufs Gapstar. Was passiert mit dem Streifenhörnchen, wenn man fragen darf?

Viel Spass mit dem Gapstar. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## FlyingLizard (16. Mai 2013)

die letzte Zeit ging es öfters hin und her mit der Entscheidung. 
Wie das halt manchmal so ist.... 
Ging jetzt aber echt sehr schnell, da direkt jemand Interesse am Strive hatte, bei dem ich es sogar noch öfters sehe.  
Er verkauft sein AM und bekommt das.


----------



## FastGringo (16. Mai 2013)

Hallo Leidensgenossen ;-)
Nehm dann auch mal platz hier! Habe am Dienstag, den 14.05. ein Nerve AL 29 7.9 in L bestellt. Gemäss Website soll in KW22 geliefert werden.

Eine AB habe ich noch nicht erhalten... Wie lange wartet man denn so auf eine Canyon/Purecycling-AB?

Schöne Grüsse aus der Schweiz!
Reto


----------



## killi75 (16. Mai 2013)

Ich hatte meine AB nach 3 Tagen ! Allerdings wurde ich heute über eine Lieferverzögerung  per Email informiert! Statt 21KW muss ich jetzt 6 Wochen länger warten (27KW)  :-(


----------



## Colonel Hogan (16. Mai 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit dem Gerät!
> Ich nehme dann mal deinen Platz ein und warte auf mein Gapstar



Glückwunsch zur Entscheidung
Wann haste Termin?
Wir wollen dich ja auch gebührend in der saarländischen Torquefamilie begrüßen


----------



## FlyingLizard (17. Mai 2013)

Danke Danke! 
Kw 25 soll es soweit sein. Ich freue mir schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastGringo (17. Mai 2013)

killi75 schrieb:


> Ich hatte meine AB nach 3 Tagen ! Allerdings wurde ich heute über eine Lieferverzögerung  per Email informiert! Statt 21KW muss ich jetzt 6 Wochen länger warten (27KW)  :-(



Neiiiin, 6 Wochen länger!? Was hast du bestellt? Wann?


----------



## killi75 (17. Mai 2013)

FastGringo schrieb:


> Neiiiin, 6 Wochen länger!? Was hast du bestellt? Wann?



Ein schwarzes 29er Grand Canyon AL 7.9 in Gr. S
Bestellt in KW 17


----------



## FastGringo (17. Mai 2013)

killi75 schrieb:


> Ein schwarzes 29er Grand Canyon AL 7.9 in Gr. S
> Bestellt in KW 17



Oooojeee, mein Beileid! Ich hoffe die Nerve AL 29 L's gehen dann nicht auch noch aus in KW22!?! 

Habe übrigens die AB heute auch erhalten mit LT KW22.

Gruss Reto


----------



## Nr5 (23. Mai 2013)

Ich sag mal tschüß und winke, winke!  Mein Strive wurde nun doch noch geliefert! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allen wartenden wünsche ich gute Nerven! Der eine oder andere wird sie sicherlich brauchen, sagt die Erfahrung...


----------



## manino8 (25. Mai 2013)

Hi Leute,

wollte mal fragen wie es bei Canyon mit Stornierung einer Bestellung aussieht. Bike bestellt, Lieferung voraussichtlich in 2 Monaten. Jetzt nach 1 Monat möchte ich das Bike nun doch nicht mehr (nur angenommen). Ist das möglich? Laut Widerrufsbelehrung sind es ja nur 14 Tage?

Danke


----------



## d-fens (25. Mai 2013)

Die Bestellung kannst du problemlos stornieren.
Das hat nichts mit deinem 14tätigen Widerrufsrecht nach Erhalt der Ware zu tun.


----------



## manino8 (25. Mai 2013)

Hey danke für die schnelle Antwort! Ich dachte nur, dass Canyon die Rahmen extra in China bestellt und es daher einem nicht ganz so einfach machen! 

Grüße manino


----------



## rmfausi (25. Mai 2013)

Canyon wird noch andere Käufer als dich finden, ist nur so eine Vermutung.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Katadolon (26. Mai 2013)

Hallo, auch ich darf mich zu euch Wartenden dazugesellen. Habe am 18.05. mein Grand Canyon 7.9 in M bestellt und bekam am 21.05. die Bestätigung und Vorabrechnung zugeschickt. So weit auch alles gut, nur stimmte die Rechnung nicht und ich schickte am gleichen Tag noch eine Email an Canyon.
Leider habe ich von Canyon selbst nach 4 WERKtagen bis dato keine Antwort erhalten, auch die Versuche bei der Hotline am Freitag durchzukommen habe ich nach einer Stunde aufgegeben 
Mir scheint das Canyon derzeit gewaltige Probleme mit dem Kundensupport hat, denn wie man auf der Facebookseite von ihnen sehen kann, bin ich nicht der Einzige der große Probleme mit der Erreichbarkeit des Supports hat. Darüberhinaus verschiebt sich der Liefertermin meines bestellten Bikes laut Internetseite immer weiter nach hinten. Von ehemals KW 25 jetzt schon KW 29 
Das man eine gewisse Wartezeit bei Canyon einplanen muss habe ich schon mitbekommen, aber gleich 8 Wochen?! Verstehe ich irgendwo nicht wirklich...
Naja, ich werde hoffentlich wenigstens Morgen eine Mail von Canyon bekommen bzw. wieder versuchen bei der Hotline wen zu erreichen. Sollte es wider erwarten erneut nicht klappen, werde ich wohl überlegen, das Geld nicht wo anders auszugeben.
Canyon mag zwar einen guten Ruf haben, aber der in meinem Fall schlechte Support, Erreichbarkeit und die immense Wartezeit schrecken mich aber immer mehr ab.


----------



## Hillside (26. Mai 2013)

manino8 schrieb:


> Hey danke für die schnelle Antwort! Ich dachte nur, dass Canyon die Rahmen extra in China bestellt und es daher einem nicht ganz so einfach machen!
> 
> Grüße manino



Die Rahmenproduktion ist vorgeplant, für das ganze Jahr gibt es eine feste Produktionskapazität und eine im Voraus geplante Quote pro Modell und Größe. Die geplante Produktion wird dann abverkauft -- bei der großen Nachfrage in der Regel vollständig. Laut Canyon werden einzelne Modelle nicht nachproduziert. So erklärt sich, dass manche Modelle ganz oder in bestimmten Rahmengrößen schon im Frühjahr ausverkauft sind -- und bis zum Saisonwechsel bleiben.

Durch einzelne Stornierungen kann dann wieder ein Rad in der entsprechenden Größe kurzfristig verfügbar sein, bis es einen neuen Käufer gefunden hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted176859 (26. Mai 2013)

Wenn manche erst bestellen wenn die Saison in vollem Gange ist und bei Canyon "die Hütte brennt" braucht ihr euch nicht zu wundern wenns zu teilweise immensen Wartezeiten kommt. Allerdings ist es dieses Jahr schon bemerkenswert das viele Bikes so früh schon ausverkauft sind.


----------



## derkeim (27. Mai 2013)

Hi,
ich hab am 7.5. ein Nerve AL 6.0 in deep black ano grey bestellt, heute hab ich die Nachricht bekommen, dass das Bike in der Kommissionierung ist . Das warten auf's Bike hat also bald ein Ende, das warten auf angenehmeres Wetter geht aber weiter .

update: Es ist auf dem Weg zu mir <3


----------



## manino8 (27. Mai 2013)

klitschbeen schrieb:


> Wenn manche erst bestellen wenn die Saison in vollem Gange ist und bei Canyon "die Hütte brennt" braucht ihr euch nicht zu wundern wenns zu teilweise immensen Wartezeiten kommt. Allerdings ist es dieses Jahr schon bemerkenswert das viele Bikes so früh schon ausverkauft sind.



Ist aber auch nicht in Ordnung wenn Canyon immer noch Bestellungen zu Bikes entgegen nimmt, die sie nicht liefern können. Schau mal auf Facebook. Da gibts Leute die haben 2012 bestellt und warten immer noch.


----------



## Deleted176859 (27. Mai 2013)

manino8 schrieb:


> Ist aber auch nicht in Ordnung wenn Canyon immer noch Bestellungen zu Bikes entgegen nimmt, die sie nicht liefern können. Schau mal auf Facebook. Da gibts Leute die haben 2012 bestellt und warten immer noch.



Na ja wenn manche so geduldig sind... Würde mir nie einfallen so lange auf ein Bike zu warten zb. Kalenderwoche 29 etc. Da ist ja die Saison schon so gut wie vorbei wenn man auch das zur Zeit beschissene Wetter in Betracht zieht wo man nicht Biken kann.


----------



## FastGringo (28. Mai 2013)

Yehaaaaa! Habe gerade gesehen, dass das Nerve AL 29 7.9 in L und black ano ab Lager verfügbar ist auf purecycling.ch! 

Dann kann ich ja hoffen, dass mein in KW20 bestellte und auf KW22 bestätigte Bike bereits diese Woche kommissioniert und ausgeliefert wird

Gruss an alle Wartenden!


----------



## Alpolex (28. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

war gestern (27.05) bei Canyon und habe mich für das Grand Canyon AL 7.9 in deep black ano - white in der Größe L entschieden.
Mein erstes Mountainbike war ein Exte Superflow 29, welches ich im August 2012 gekauft habe - das musste allerdings nach 800km weichen  Und da ich als gebürtiger Koblenz natürlich quasi nur im die Ecke fahren muss um ins Werk zu kommen, und das Fahrrad noch der absolute Kracher war warte ich nun Sehnsüchtig auf den ca. 21.06.

Ich hoffe der Termin bleibt


----------



## der-det (28. Mai 2013)

Alpolex schrieb:


> Ich hoffe der Termin bleibt



Möge die Macht mit dir sein, warte auch noch bis Anfang July


----------



## marc9999 (28. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Habe Montag das nerve al+ 7.0 bestellt und warte nun auf die 2te email mit den Daten für die Überweisungen. Freu mich so lange mit euch zu warten


MFG Marc


----------



## MucPaul (28. Mai 2013)

manino8 schrieb:


> Ist aber auch nicht in Ordnung wenn Canyon immer noch Bestellungen zu Bikes entgegen nimmt, die sie nicht liefern können. Schau mal auf Facebook. Da gibts Leute die haben 2012 bestellt und warten immer noch.



Für mich eigentlich unvorstellbar. 
Ich würde echt vermuten, daß Canyon ein ehemals volkseigener Betrieb im Osten (VEB Gliwicze) ist, der nur in Koblenz ein Verkaufsbüro wegen der besseren Adresse hat.

Eine feste Produktionsplanung im voraus. Am besten Jahre im voraus. Und wenn nichts mehr da ist, gibt's nichts mehr. Am besten ein Fahrrad bestellen, wenn man die ersten Schritte laufen kann. Wie in den 60er Jahren des letzen Jhds. 

*"Denn Canyon in seinem Lauf hält weder Ochs noch Esel auf..."*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fantastixx (29. Mai 2013)

Ich möchte mal was positives äußern  für mich hat die Warterei seit letzten Freitag ein Ende 

Bei Bestellung waren 10 Wochen Lieferzeit angegeben... KW 27 sollte es kommen. Mit wenig Hoffnung schrieb ich Canyon KW 20 an, ob ich Chancen hätte mein Bike bis zu meinem MTB-Trip in KW 23 zu bekommen.
Die Antwort ließ zunächste einige Tage auf sich warten, fiel dann aber entstprechend positiv aus... Voraussichtlicher Liefertermin KW 21!!! Sollten die Teile entsprechend früher eintreffen sogar noch eher (was ja kaum möglich war  ).

Letzten Freitag dann die erlösende Mail von Canyon, das Bike wurde an DHL übergeben... der Hammer war dann allerdings, dass das Paket schon am Mittag des selben Tages auf mich wartete  wie Canyon und DHL das angestellt haben weiß ich nicht...


Lange Rede kurzer Sinn... Hoffnung nicht aufgeben, bei mir kam es ganze 6 Wochen früher als zunächst angegeben und ich bin superglücklich mit meinem neuen Schätzchen


----------



## FastGringo (29. Mai 2013)

FastGringo schrieb:


> Yehaaaaa! Habe gerade gesehen, dass das Nerve AL 29 7.9 in L und black ano ab Lager verfügbar ist auf purecycling.ch!
> 
> Dann kann ich ja hoffen, dass mein in KW20 bestellte und auf KW22 bestätigte Bike bereits diese Woche kommissioniert und ausgeliefert wird
> 
> Gruss an alle Wartenden!



 Mein Nerve AL 29 7.9 wird gemäss Mail von heute morgen tatsächlich kommissioniert!


----------



## derkeim (29. Mai 2013)

Mein Bike hängt seit 43 Stunden in Neuwied fest. gestern wäre so tolles wetter zur ersten ausfahrt gewesen


----------



## d-fens (29. Mai 2013)

Das Neuwieder Bermudadreieck hat wieder zugeschlagen!


----------



## Reicherttobi (29. Mai 2013)

Guten Tag
Auch ich gehöre zu euch 
Ich hab mir ein Grand Canyon CF SLX 8.9 in der Größe M bestellt. ( Am 21.03.2013 kam die Bestätigung von Canyon)
Liefertermin ist der KW 26. Ich hoffe mal, dass sie es pünktlich bringen


----------



## FastGringo (29. Mai 2013)

FastGringo schrieb:


> Mein Nerve AL 29 7.9 wird gemäss Mail von heute morgen tatsächlich kommissioniert!



...und macht sich heute per UPS auf den Weg in die Schweiz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc9999 (29. Mai 2013)

Wie lang Dauert es eigentlich bis ich die zahlungsaufforderung bei Vorkasse bekomme? Habe am Montag bestellt und bisher nur die Email bekommen das sie meine Auftrag erhalten haben? Macht es Sinn einfach ohne Aufforderung zu Überweisen? Weiß leider meine Kundennummer nicht nur die Auftragsnummer. Man soll ja bei Überweisung beides angeben.

MFG marc


----------



## Minigi (29. Mai 2013)

hat bei mir 8 Tage gedauert.


----------



## marc9999 (29. Mai 2013)

Ist das Rad dann reserviert oder rutscht man in der Liste nach hinten. Ich kann ja nichts dafür das es so "lang" dauert bis Canyon sich meldet?


----------



## naibed (29. Mai 2013)

Hallo
am Freitag darf ich endlich mein bestelltes AL+ abholen fahren. Leider wurde der Preis zwischenzeitlich um 150Eur gesenkt. Bezahlen werde ich am Freitag in bar. Meint ihr, ich habe eine Chance die 150 Eur zu sparen oder wird Canon mir die 2599 Eur abknöpfen wollen... Eine Frage zur Bestellung per Mail wurde bis her noch nicht beantwortet....

Grüße Matt


----------



## rmfausi (29. Mai 2013)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall bei Canyon an der Abholung nachfragen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## dirtbiker123 (29. Mai 2013)

So Torque FRX Dropzone ist bestellt, die Bestellbestätigung habe ich auch erst nach 5 Tagen erhalten. 
Lieferzeitraum war letzte Woche bei Bestellung mit KW26 angegeben,  ist mittlerweile allerdings im Shop auf KW29 gesprungen. Hoffe mal das es bei mir die 26.KW bleibt. O


----------



## dirtbiker123 (29. Mai 2013)

Habe heute bei Canyon angerufen, weil ich das Bike fÃ¼r 2599â¬ bestellt habe und da es zur Zeit (4 tage nach bestellung) 200 Tacken gÃ¼nstiger ist gefragt, ob bei mir denn trotzdem die VergÃ¼nstigung gilt. Sie sagte kein Problem und nicht mal 3 Stunden spÃ¤ter hatte ich die neue Rechnung im Postfach. 
Also wirds bestimmt kein Problem sein, denke ich.


----------



## Freerider1504 (31. Mai 2013)

Ich geselle mich mal kurz zu euch, 

habe meinen Rahmen eingeschickt. Am 24.05.2013 eingeschickt, am Montag die Bestätigung bekommen und jetzt ist er schon wieder auf dem Rückweg.

Canyon ist echt flott


----------



## marc9999 (31. Mai 2013)

Hallo.

Eben die Aufforderung zur Zahlung erhalten und gleich bezahlt. Mein nerve al+ 7.0 soll schon nächste Woche kommen ich freu mich so


----------



## der-det (31. Mai 2013)

marc9999 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Eben die Aufforderung zur Zahlung erhalten und gleich bezahlt. Mein nerve al+ 7.0 soll schon nächste Woche kommen ich freu mich so



Schön, dass es bei dir so fix geht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (31. Mai 2013)

So, bin wieder raus. Mein Rahmen kam gerade an


----------



## derkeim (1. Juni 2013)

Ich bin endlich raus, der Paketmann war vor einer halben Stunde da. Auspackeeen! *_*


----------



## marc9999 (1. Juni 2013)

Viel Spass!!!  Bilder machen nicht vergessen.. Aber wahrscheinlich eh schon min rad unterwegs


----------



## derkeim (1. Juni 2013)

nein, nach dem essen gehts erst auf die probefahrt ;-). ich bin grade echt beruhigt, dass die decals auf den felgen nciht ganz so sehr in den augen brennen, wie auf den produktfotos von canyon.


----------



## olihT (1. Juni 2013)

Hi,

ich geselle mich auch mal ins Wartezimmer  Habe am 29.05. ein Nerve AL 7.9 deep black ano - white geordert. Ist das Schweigen im Walde nach einer Bestellung seitens Canyon normal? Ist mein erstes Bike von Canyon.  Das irritiert mich etwas.

Gruß

Thilo


----------



## d-fens (1. Juni 2013)

Ja, bis zur offiziellen Email mit Bestellung und Liefertermin kann es durchaus ein paar Tage dauern.
Außerdem scheinen sie im Moment recht busy zu sein was Emails angeht.


----------



## FlyingLizard (1. Juni 2013)

die sind zur Zeit total ausgelastet was Aufträge angeht. Deswegen waren sie auch froh dass ich mich trotzdem noch telefonisch meldete. Bekam dann auch rasch die Bestätigung.


----------



## gi_si (1. Juni 2013)

So, mein zweites Al+ 7.0 in diesem Jahr bestellt. Dieses mal in black sea und 200 Euro billiger. Das erste wurde mir letzte Woche im Urlaub in Italien geklaut...


----------



## karsan (1. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe gestern direkt in Koblenz mein AL+ 7.0 geordert.... Lieferung bzw. Abholung in KW 25.... Schau mer mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AngeloT (3. Juni 2013)

ich setz mich auch mal ins Wartezimmer...
hab letzten Mittwoch vor dem Feiertag mein AL+ 9.0 bestellt und habe das gleiche "Problem" wie schon einer meiner Vorredner:

Bei Bestellung war noch "ab Lager" angegeben (deshalb hab ich auch direkt zugeschlagen), am nächsten Tag stand dann schon "KW25" als Lieferzeit auf der Homepage - außer der automatischen Bestellbestätigung habe ich leider nichts mehr gehört. 

Für mich klingt das ja eigentlich so, als ob ich eins der letzten Bikes im Lager bestellt hätte und das automatische Lagersystem danach den Bestand runtersetzt - aber wer weiß  
Ich bin mal hoffnungsvoll und optimistisch und versuche, nicht alle 10 Minuten in den Maileingang zu schauen... 

viele Grüße
AngeloT


----------



## d-fens (3. Juni 2013)

Ich glaube dieses Jahr läuft es bei Canyon besonders unrund, wenn man sich den MTB und noch schlimmer den Rennradbereich ansieht.
Damit meine ich nicht nur allgemein lange Lieferzeiten, sondern auch den Telefon- und Emailsupport, die sich im Stundentakt ändernen Liefertermine auf der Website etc.


----------



## AngeloT (3. Juni 2013)

stimmt, das mit dem Emailsupport hab ich auch gemerkt. Hatte zwei Anfragen gestellt und lange nichts gehört... in der Zwischenzeit hatte ich hier im Forum alle nötigen Informationen gefunden (da sei kurz angemerkt: Super Sach und danke für die Hilfe!) und kurzerhand dann doch bestellt... 

Seither leider nichts mehr... 

Allerdings muss man ihnen wohl auch zugute halten, dass der Mai mit den ganzen Feiertagen für ein funktionierendes Tagesgeschäft nicht einfach war...


----------



## FlyingLizard (3. Juni 2013)

Außerdem boomt es bei denen gerade extrem was Bestellungen angeht. Das sollte man auch berücksichtigen. 
Habe wie gesagt alles direkt am telefon regeln können. Wird jetzt schon mein 3. Bike von denen und es gab noch keine Probleme


----------



## der_erce (3. Juni 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> So, bin wieder raus. Mein Rahmen kam gerade an



Was war los mit deinem Rahmen?


----------



## Freerider1504 (3. Juni 2013)

@der_erce

Links hat sich das Lager (oberes Lager bei der Wippe) immer aus dem Lagersitz gezogen. Auch nach mehrmaligem Ausbau und zurückdrücken in den Lagersitz hat es sich nicht gebessert.

Meine Vermutung war, dass der Hinterbau oder die Wippe verzogen ist. 

Laut Lieferschein von Canyon wurde das Lager lediglich zurückgedrückt und wieder zusammengebaut. Keine Ahnung ob das Problem nun endgültig behoben ist. Ich bin etwas skeptisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc9999 (3. Juni 2013)

Bei mir noch nichts neues.Warte nun auf die mail die mir bestätigt das sie mein Geld erhalten haben UND dann natürlich auf du versandmail. Bin skeptisch ob das noch was wird diese Woche.


----------



## AngeloT (3. Juni 2013)

marc9999 schrieb:


> Bei mir noch nichts neues.Warte nun auf die mail die mir bestätigt das sie mein Geld erhalten haben UND dann natürlich auf du versandmail. Bin skeptisch ob das noch was wird diese Woche.



Ich hab dann doch aus Ungeduld gerade mal angerufen, auch weil ich sichergehen wollte, dass mit den Kreditkartendaten und der Bestellung an sich alles klar gelaufen ist. 

Antwort: Bestellung hat gepasst, Bestätigungsmail sollte heute oder morgen rausgehen, sie haben grad sehr viel zu tun. Wenn es bei Bestellung "ab Lager" war "sollte" ich eins der vorrätigen Bikes bekommen, kann er mir aber am Telefon nicht garantieren...

Ich bleibe weiter hoffungsvoll  

viele Grüße


----------



## Stewie83 (3. Juni 2013)

Geselle mich mal zu euch. 
Habe letzte Woche Mittwoch (29.05.) mein Yellowstone AL 6.9 bestellt in XL. 
Lieferzeit war mit KW 24 angegeben.
Heute kam die Bestätigungsemail mit allen Daten unter anderem voraussichtliches *Lieferdatum KW 29* 

Grad kein Plan ob ich so lange warten will. Kein anderes Rad zur Verfügung...


----------



## FastGringo (3. Juni 2013)

FastGringo schrieb:


> Mein Nerve AL 29 7.9 wird gemäss Mail von heute morgen tatsächlich kommissioniert!



Heute ist Zustelltag
Warte sehnlichst auf den Anruf, dass der UPS-Mann da war! 
Gruss an alle Wartenden!


----------



## AngeloT (3. Juni 2013)

AngeloT schrieb:


> Ich hab dann doch aus Ungeduld gerade mal angerufen, auch weil ich sichergehen wollte, dass mit den Kreditkartendaten und der Bestellung an sich alles klar gelaufen ist.
> 
> Antwort: Bestellung hat gepasst, Bestätigungsmail sollte heute oder morgen rausgehen, sie haben grad sehr viel zu tun. Wenn es bei Bestellung "ab Lager" war "sollte" ich eins der vorrätigen Bikes bekommen, kann er mir aber am Telefon nicht garantieren...
> 
> ...




update: der Anruf war sicherlich nicht verkehrt.. habe dann direkt am Nachmittag die offizielle Bestätigungsmail mit geplantem Liefertermin KW23 erhalten...

Langsam kann ich kaum noch zweckpessimistisch sein


----------



## cnoc (3. Juni 2013)

Muss mich, wohl hoffentlich kurzzeitig mit einreihen 
hab heute meine bestätigungs- email bekommen 

Bestellt wurde ein frx playzone in Große L radar black


lg cnoc


----------



## Biofipps (3. Juni 2013)

habe heute auch noch mal angerufen wegen der verspäteten Lieferung des Alpinisten und der nachträglichen Anpassung des Preises ;-) 

was soll ich sagen, laut Auskunft des call center Mitarbeiters lag die um 1-2 Wochen verspätete Fertigstellung meines Bikes an den Saint Pedalen (Lieferengpass)... gebts des? 

Die Woche aber sollte es fertig werden zur Abholung. die Saint Pedale kommen per post mit dem dazu georderten Enduro factory Team Jersey welches sie scheinbar ab dieser Woche anbieten ;-)


----------



## FlyingLizard (3. Juni 2013)

Wie gut dass ich keine Pedale dazu bestellt habe.  Das factory Jersey hatten sie schon vor 3 Wochen in Koblenz zum Verkauf.


----------



## olihT (3. Juni 2013)

Habe heute auch die Auftragsbestätigung bekommen. KW 27


----------



## marc9999 (4. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Gerade die Nachricht bekommen das Canyon mein Geld erhalten hat. Vll geht mein Rad ja schon morgen raus.wird knapp zum We aber mal schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cube_team (4. Juni 2013)

Bin mal gespannt wie lange es bei mir dauert.

Hab mir am Mittwoch, 29.05.13 das Strive AL 8.0 bestellt.
Montag, 03.06.13 habe ich die Bestätigungs- und Zahlungsmail erhalten und sofort gezahlt.
Jetzt warte ich auf die Zahlungseingangsbestätigung


----------



## Hillside (4. Juni 2013)

Jetzt wird das Wetter ja endlich besser, und ich freue mich umso mehr auf mein Nerve AL 9.9 SL.


----------



## der_erce (4. Juni 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> @der_erce
> 
> Links hat sich das Lager (oberes Lager bei der Wippe) immer aus dem Lagersitz gezogen. Auch nach mehrmaligem Ausbau und zurückdrücken in den Lagersitz hat es sich nicht gebessert.
> 
> ...



ouhkaay....  bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## cube_team (5. Juni 2013)

cube_team schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wie lange es bei mir dauert.
> 
> Hab mir am Mittwoch, 29.05.13 das Strive AL 8.0 bestellt.
> Montag, 03.06.13 habe ich die Bestätigungs- und Zahlungsmail erhalten und sofort gezahlt.
> Jetzt warte ich auf die Zahlungseingangsbestätigung



Also hab heute morgen die Zahlungsbestätigung erhalten 
Allerdings haben sie mir zuviel berechnet  jetzt bekomme ich aber den Betrag der zuviel war zurück erstattet


----------



## FastGringo (5. Juni 2013)

Ich verabschiede mich auch aus dem Wartezimmer. Gestern ist mein Nerve AL 29 7.9 L pünktlich eingetroffen 

Ich wünsch allen eine kurzweilige Wartezeit!


----------



## marc9999 (5. Juni 2013)

Heute scheinbar auch kein Versand  dann wohl erst nächste Woche... Solang cube ich halt rum


----------



## AngeloT (5. Juni 2013)

hab bis auf die Bestätigung leider auch noch keine Versandmail bekommen, schätze auch das wird dann mit der Lieferung "geplant in KW23" langsam eng  

aber wenn's nächste Woche kommen sollte bin ich immer noch begeistert...


----------



## marc9999 (5. Juni 2013)

Hehe.... Also würde Canyon mitlesen. Gerade bekommen:zur Zeit stellen wir Ihren Auftrag zur Auslieferung zusammen.

Innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden erfolgt die Übergabe an DHL. Sie erhalten dann eine
Versandbestätigung zusammen mit einer Sendungsnummer. Somit haben Sie die Möglichkeit,
den Transportstatus Ihrer Sendung im Internet zu verfolgen.


----------



## AngeloT (5. Juni 2013)

hehe... wir haben ja gleichzeitig letzte Woche Mittwoch bestellt wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe oder? 
mal sehen was bei mir passiert  

falls Canyon mitliest: aufhören zu lesen und runter in die Werkstatt und bitte mein Radl zammbauen, bin doch schon so aufgeregt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc9999 (5. Juni 2013)

Ich hab letzte Woche Montag um 7.30uhr...auf m Klo bestellt



JUHU 

Ihre Bestellung wurde heute an den Logistikdienstleister DHL übergeben. Die zugehörige
Sendungsnummer lautet


----------



## AngeloT (5. Juni 2013)

mhhhh... ob es einen Unterschied macht, dass ich am Schreibtisch bestellt hab und die Hosen anhatte? 
Wahrscheinlich ist meine ungeduldige Wartezeit eher dem Umstand geschuldet, dass es bei mir doch erst Mittwoch nachmittag war... 

viel Spass mit Deinem Radl... hoffentlich spielt DHL mit


----------



## der_erce (5. Juni 2013)

BermudaNeuwieeeeed nicht vergessen


----------



## wholeStepDown (5. Juni 2013)

erce, wieso hängst du eigentlich immer noch hier rum?


----------



## marc9999 (5. Juni 2013)

Mir reicht es wenn s am Freitag kommt da hab ich frei


----------



## gi_si (5. Juni 2013)

gi_si schrieb:


> So, mein zweites Al+ 7.0 in diesem Jahr bestellt. Dieses mal in black sea und 200 Euro billiger. Das erste wurde mir letzte Woche im Urlaub in Italien geklaut...



Als ich am Samstag bestellt habe, stand auf der homepage "ab Lager verfügbar". Auf der Bestellbestätigung, die ich heute (Mittwoch) erhalte habe, steht KW29. Die Homepage wird wohl nicht wirklich in Echtzeit aktualisiert. Am verlängerten Wochenende haben so viele bestellt, dass die Lagerbestände sofort weg waren. Am Montag stand auf der homepage verfügbar ab KW26, inzwischen steht dort verfügbar ab KW31.
Muss ich wohl warten - ich habe angerufen, da ist nichts zu machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biofipps (5. Juni 2013)

Ich hatte mein Alpinist 1 Tag vor dem pure cycling Festival im April bestellt mit vorauss. Lieferung in 21 kw. Jemand vor mir dran?


----------



## der_erce (6. Juni 2013)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> erce, wieso hängst du eigentlich immer noch hier rum?



Ich amüsier mich halt einfach gern


----------



## marc9999 (6. Juni 2013)

Schaut gut aus :
Die Sendung wurde im Ziel-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
 	 Nächster Schritt	Die Sendung wird zur Zustellbasis transportiert.


Eigentlich sollte es heute kommen. So im 12-13 weis ich mehr... Und dann auch noch bis 20uhr arbeiten


----------



## AngeloT (6. Juni 2013)

marc9999 schrieb:


> Hehe.... Also würde Canyon mitlesen. Gerade bekommen:zur Zeit stellen wir Ihren Auftrag zur Auslieferung zusammen.



Jucheee... hab grad auch die Mail bekommen, dass sie den Auftrag zusammenstellen, d.h. für das WE wird's wohl nix mehr aber wenigstens bin ich jetzt sicher, dass ich noch eins der lieferbaren Räder bekommen hab...

Update: und gerade kam auch noch die Mail mit der Übergabe an DHL   jetzt muss es nur noch so gut laufen wie bei marc9999 und ich kann morgen schon meinen Platz im Wartezimmer freigeben


----------



## marc9999 (6. Juni 2013)

Mein bike ist bereits in Zustellung; ) gestern verschickt heute schon da


----------



## marc9999 (6. Juni 2013)

Es ist da!!!


----------



## Stewie83 (6. Juni 2013)

marc9999 schrieb:


> Es ist da!!!



Fotos nicht vergessen 

Bei mir isses ähnlich wie bei gi_si gelaufen  Bestellt als KW 24 angzeigt wurde und KW 29 isses geworden. 

Naja, werd ich mich auf der alten Trekking-Möhre so fit wie möglich radeln bis dahin


----------



## karsan (6. Juni 2013)

So neue Email mit Inhalt

"zur Zeit stellen wir Ihren Auftrag zur Abholung zusammen."

Angeblich kommt nun noch ne Mail mit Zugriff auf den Onlinekalender....

Hat jemand Erfahrung wie schnell so was geht? Ich freu mich so.... Wer nämlich heute ein Nerve AL+7.0 Ordert muss bis Anfang August warten 

Danke....


----------



## wholeStepDown (6. Juni 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ich amüsier mich halt einfach gern



du meinst, du weidest dich gerne am (warte)leid anderer 

Ich darf da ja mal an das meinige erinnern (welches du kennst):


----------



## AngeloT (6. Juni 2013)

sehr schön und detailverliebt  

sooo... meins ist im Bermuda-Dreieck angekommen... mal sehen ob es herausfindet... 

in meinem Umfeld drehen schon alle langsam durch weil ich sie die ganze Zeit mit meinen Statusupdates nerve 

--> ich bin nicht der einzige, der sich freut wenn das Ding endlich da ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biofipps (7. Juni 2013)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> du meinst, du weidest dich gerne am (warte)leid anderer
> 
> Ich darf da ja mal an das meinige erinnern (welches du kennst):


 
sehr geil !


----------



## der_erce (7. Juni 2013)

Haha...ja...ich saß ja selbst auf heißen Kohlen damals  Ein geiles Gefühl und ich freu mich halt auch bei den anderen mit weil ich weiß wie geil und verrückt das war/ist....ständig auf refresh zu drücken 
An meines kannst dich ja auch noch erinnern


----------



## karsan (7. Juni 2013)

Soooooo heute morgen kam die Mail für den Onlinekalender....Dienstag um 12:15 Uhr hole ich meine Nerve AL+ 7.0 .... Freu mich schon....


----------



## AngeloT (7. Juni 2013)

soooo bin auch raus und mache meinen Platz frei ... genau der gleiche Sendungsverlauf von DHL wie bei Marc999 auch, nur einen Tag später: gestern versendet, heute mittag angekommen... 

Steht schon hier im Wohnzimmer und wartet auf den Aufbau


----------



## AngeloT (7. Juni 2013)

fertig! bin scheinbar doch nicht so der Handwerker wie ich dachte  in 10 minuten war ich nicht fertig... 

zur Info wegen der Größe - bei 181 cm und 88 cm SL scheint mir L bisher beim Draufsitzen im Zimmer sehr gut zu passen


----------



## Alpolex (7. Juni 2013)

Gott, ihr Glücklichen! Mein Exte Superflow 29er  quietscht und knarzt, und dreht mit mir die letzten leidigen Kilometer. Bei der Bestellung hieß es KW25, in der Vorbestellbestätigung & Abrechnung die 2 Tage nach der Bestellung kam steht im Header KW26. Die letzte E-Mail verwies darauf dass ich angeschrieben werde, wenn die Komissionierung erfolgt. 
Ich hoffe es war klug das Fahrrad dort abzuholen, statt es Tagelang im Versand zu vermissen?
Gott ich guck täglich sicher 10 mal ins E-Mail Postfach...


----------



## Breezer95 (9. Juni 2013)

Moin,

also ich hab mein erstes Canyon einige Tage vor Silvester selber in Koblenz probegefahren und neu bestellt. Erst hieß es KW 23. Nach 3 Wochen kam ne Mail mit KW 17 als Liefertermin. Abgeholt habe ich es dann in KW 16. Besser konnte es gar nicht laufen. War übrigens ein Grand Canyon AL 9.9. Obwohl ich höherwertigere Bikes habe, ist dies mit Abstand das Beste Bike welches ich je gefahren bin. Danke Canyon.

Gruss, Mirko


----------



## GeorgeP (10. Juni 2013)

So dann gesell ich mich auch mal ins Wartezimmer.

Heute mein Nerve AL 29 7.9 vor Ort bestellt, soll in KW 27 abholbereit sein.


----------



## Biofipps (10. Juni 2013)

Meins wird wohl gerade für die Abholung fertiggestellt. Jubel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (10. Juni 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Benachrichtigung, ab wann das Bike abholbereit ist?

Ich musste auch nix unterschreiben, fand ich etwas seltsam


----------



## Biofipps (10. Juni 2013)

Zuerst kommt die Auftragsbestätigung, dann die Rechnung (evtl mit Zahlungsaufforderung), dann die Benachrichtigung über Fertigstellung bzw Versand und wenn du es holst zuletzt noch der Zugriff auf den online Kalender um einen Termin auszumachen. 

Unterschreiben musst du da nichts, du hast auch noch 14 Tage Zeit dich zu entscheiden ob du das teil behalten willst, falls nicht wird sich ein anderer freuen (wenn es als reduziertes expressbike verkauft wird)


----------



## GeorgeP (10. Juni 2013)

Danke für die schnelle und ausführliche Antwort


----------



## Hillside (10. Juni 2013)

Du hast 30 Tage Rückgaberecht. Bei Gebrauchsspuren behält sich Canyon einen Abzug vor.


----------



## Biofipps (11. Juni 2013)

Hillside schrieb:


> Du hast 30 Tage Rückgaberecht. Bei Gebrauchsspuren behält sich Canyon einen Abzug vor.


 
Stimmt du hast recht! Mea culpa...
Übrigens: 15.Juni um 15:15 Uhr kann ich meine Perle in Empfang nehmen, das nenn ich mal ein Hochzeitsdatum ;D


----------



## Ruhrerpel (11. Juni 2013)

Hallo. 

Kurze Vorstellung.
Ich bin 31Jahre und aus Oberhausen im Ruhrgebiet. Das muss erstmal reichen. 

Habe gerade (Dienstag) die Mail von Canyon bekommen das mein Bike für den Versand vorbereitet wird und innerhalb von 48 Std an DHL übergeben wird. 
Ich hoffe das geht trotzdem bis morgen über die Bühne. 

Bestellt habe ich das Express-Bike letzte Woche Donnerstag. 

Es wird übrigens ein Nerve XC 6.0 2012. Für mehr war leider kein Geld im Sparschwein. 

Man was bin ich aufgeregt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cube_team (11. Juni 2013)

So Jungs, ich bin dann mal raus.
Am 29.05. bestellt, am 07.06. versendet und heute angekommen 
Was mich aber immer stutzig macht ist die ganze Hin- und Herfahrerei.
Erst von D nach CH und wieder zuürck nach D und dann wieder nach CH


----------



## Ruhrerpel (11. Juni 2013)

So. Meine Sendung wurde an DHL übergeben. Ob das was wird bis morgen?


----------



## karsan (12. Juni 2013)

So... ich bin dann auch mal raus.... gestern abgeholt und nun beginnt das Einfahren 

Viel Spaß dem Rest und hoffe dir Wartezeit geht schnell vorbei!!!!


----------



## Ruhrerpel (12. Juni 2013)

Seid gestern 16.00 Uhr ist meine Sendung laut DHL bei 40 Prozent. 

Hat noch jemand solche Erfahrungen gemacht?
Kann ich morgen darauf hoffen das es ankommt?


----------



## derkeim (12. Juni 2013)

mein bike hat von montag bis freitag bei 40% gehangen, samstag morgen hab ich dann im halbschlaf mitbekommen, wie mein mitbewohner es angenommen hat ...


----------



## Ruhrerpel (12. Juni 2013)

Oh mann. Das hört sich gar nicht gut an. Ich hoffe mal das Beste.


----------



## Ruhrerpel (13. Juni 2013)

Jaaaaa. Es ist daaaaa.


----------



## der_erce (13. Juni 2013)

Wie er gleich nen Bier dazu genießt  Viel Spass damit !


----------



## Ruhrerpel (13. Juni 2013)

ð Danke. Musste sein das Bier.


----------



## Stewie83 (16. Juni 2013)

Uiuiui, 

wie lang können bitte 6 wochen sein 

Nagut, 2 sind "schon" rum aber jetzt gibt´s so geniale Tage zum fahren das ist echt eine Schande so ganz ohne Rad...

Kommen Canyons manchmal auch früher als das voraustl. Lieferdatum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biofipps (17. Juni 2013)

Nach 2 Tagen und  190km bin ich wieder in Ludwigshafen angekommen, entlang der veloroute wars wirklich schön zu fahren! Einzig das noch vorherrschende Hochwasser zwischen Bingen und Ingelheim hat mir eine Abkürzung beschert. 

Übernachtet wurde in der Jugendherberge Burg Stahleck in Bacharach, oben ein Bild von den Kaponnieren in Mainz.  

Allen weiteren wartenden wünsche ich ne ordentliche Packung Durchhaltevermögen ;-)


----------



## molow (18. Juni 2013)

Servus zusammen ich bin Mo aus dem Osnabrücker Land.

Habe mir Gestern das Strive 8.0 geordert. Leider liegt der voraussichtliche Termin von der HP in KW29! Sind noch knapp 4 Wochen warten.

Beste Grüße!


----------



## GeorgeP (18. Juni 2013)

Heute meine Auftragsbestätigung bekommen, jetzt kann es ja nicht mehr allzu lange dauern


----------



## cnoc (18. Juni 2013)

Ich bin Raus und nun vollkommen zufrieden 


Bilder gibt es Nachher ^_^ vom FRX bin noch kurz bisschen Unterwegs 


Lg cnoc


Nachtrag hier ein paar Bilder ^_^


----------



## Freeridemarv (19. Juni 2013)

hey leute hab mir nach langem hin und her das torque ex gapstar bestellt....liefertermin KW 27 also nich mehr all zu lange


----------



## F-Punkt (19. Juni 2013)

Ich Geselle mich auch mal dazu, habe am 09.06. mein Nerve AL 8.0 bestellt mit Lieferzeit KW 29. Danach kam dann die Bestätigung mit KW 27... Ich kann es kaum erwarten nach Koblenz zu fahren und mein Bike zu holen...


----------



## molow (19. Juni 2013)

Hey cnoc, viel Spaß mit deinem heißem Stuhl!! ;-)


----------



## GeorgeP (19. Juni 2013)

F-Punkt schrieb:


> Ich Geselle mich auch mal dazu, habe am 09.06. mein Nerve AL 8.0 bestellt mit Lieferzeit KW 29. Danach kam dann die Bestätigung mit KW 27... Ich kann es kaum erwarten nach Koblenz zu fahren und mein Bike zu holen...


 

Vielleicht sieht man sich, kann meins ja auch in KW 27 abholen


----------



## Boardi05 (20. Juni 2013)

KW27 steht bei mir auch auf der Rechnung, dauert ja nimmer lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F-Punkt (20. Juni 2013)

Ich frage mich wann der Terminkalender für die Abholung kommt. Laut FAQ sollen es einige Wochen vorher sein. So wirklich glaube ich aber nicht dran, sonst sollte ja schon was da sein


----------



## cnoc (21. Juni 2013)

molow schrieb:


> Hey cnoc, viel Spaß mit deinem heißem Stuhl!! ;-)



JOar Danke ^_^ echt unglaublich das Bike


----------



## rmfausi (21. Juni 2013)

Ich nehme auch wieder Platz hier, mein Rad ging gestern an Canyon und ich warte schonmal auf die reparierte Rücksendung. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## molow (22. Juni 2013)

Wilkommen zurück rmfausi,
wieso musstest du dein Bike denn einschicken?

Gruß Mo


----------



## rmfausi (22. Juni 2013)

Hi Mo,
teilweise lautes und spürbares Knacken beim Antreten und im Wiegetritt in der Hauptlager/Rockerarm/Dämpfer Region. Nach einem Anruf bei Canyon habe ich das Päckchen gepackt und losgeschickt.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## molow (22. Juni 2013)

Dann hoffe ich für dich das es nicht all zu lange dauert. Ich jedenfalls kann es kaum erwarten bis mein Bike da ist. 

Gruß Mo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stewie83 (22. Juni 2013)

Geht uns doch allen so denke ich

Jetzt wo das gute Wetter da ist ist die Warterei irgendwie doppelt so schlimm. 

KW 29 -.- ich zähle rückwärts....


----------



## Deleted274990 (22. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

nachdem ich heute in Koblenz war und mich beraten ließ, habe ich nun das Nerve AL+ 7 bestellt. lt. Internet in KW31 lieferbar, vor Ort wurde aber der 15.07 als Orientierung genannt. Ist ja ein recht schicker Laden und kompetente Mitarbeiter.

Jetzt geht das Warten los und die suche nach dem richtigen Zubehör wie Pedale...


----------



## molow (23. Juni 2013)

Hey areosol, 
Willkommen bei dem wartendem Haufen hier. Das warten wird noch ziemlich unerträglich...


----------



## Jaymano (24. Juni 2013)

Ich verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer und verziehe mich mit meinem neuen GC Al 29 auf den Trail

Bis bald mal wieder


----------



## F-Punkt (24. Juni 2013)

Nächste Woche sollte es bei mir dann auch endlich so weit sein, kann es kaum erwarten... mal sehen ob der Liefertermin eingehalten wird. Habe heute auch noch ein Yellowstone für meine bessere Hälfte bestellt. Die Bestellbestätigung sagt jetzt KW 29 anstelle KW 31 laut Homepage.


----------



## FlyingLizard (25. Juni 2013)

Yay! 
Meins wird gerade zum Versand vorbereitet


----------



## der_erce (25. Juni 2013)




----------



## F-Punkt (25. Juni 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Yay!
> Meins wird gerade zum Versand vorbereitet



Glückwunsch! Wann war dein Liefertermin?


----------



## FlyingLizard (25. Juni 2013)

Danke

Ursprünglich sollte es Kw25 werden. Mit viel Glück, ist es morgen da


----------



## F-Punkt (25. Juni 2013)

Macht mir ja keine Hoffnung das mein Bike pünktlich kommt.... :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## molow (25. Juni 2013)

Also mein Termin war KW29, habe nochwas dazu bestellt und bei dem Anruf habe ich gleich gefragt wie es aussieht. Jetzt soll es wohl nächste Woche oder spätestens KW28 kommen.


----------



## F-Punkt (25. Juni 2013)

Einer muss ja Glück haben... ;-) Ich Ruf morgen einfach mal an und frage freundlich nach ;-)


----------



## GeorgeP (25. Juni 2013)

Meins soll in KW  27 abholbereit sein, leider hab ich auch noch keinen online Kalender zu gemailt bekommen...


----------



## molow (25. Juni 2013)

F-Punkt schrieb:


> Einer muss ja Glück haben... ;-) Ich Ruf morgen einfach mal an und frage freundlich nach ;-)



Drücke dir die Daumen.


----------



## Stewie83 (26. Juni 2013)

Bei mir genau umgekehrt 

Als ich noch was nach geordert habe meinten sie ich müsste eher mit einer Woche später rechnen als früher. 
Zu viel zu tun 
Lieferung ursprünglich KW 29 und ab KW 30 1/2 hab ich meinen Urlaub. Hoffe das wird kein Reinfall...

Allen Wartenden einen langen Geduldsfaden


----------



## F-Punkt (26. Juni 2013)

Stewie83 schrieb:


> Bei mir genau umgekehrt
> 
> Als ich noch was nach geordert habe meinten sie ich müsste eher mit einer Woche später rechnen als früher.
> Zu viel zu tun
> ...



Welches Bike hast du bestellt?


----------



## Stewie83 (26. Juni 2013)

Ganz bescheiden ein Yellowstone AL29 6.9 in XL deep black ano-white 

War gestern noch "ausverkauft" auf der Homepage und gerade sehe ich das es mit KW28 drin steht. Was ja wieder nicht zur Aussage am Telefon passt. 

Geduld ist eine Tugend


----------



## Freeridemarv (27. Juni 2013)

puuh ich hasse diese verdammte warten xD....also mit der Auftragsbestätigung lassen die sich ganz schön Zeit...seit 2 Wochen warte ich und nach etlichen E mails....ach egal geduld...geduld


----------



## F-Punkt (27. Juni 2013)

Ich warte seit gestern morgen auf einen Rückruf von der Hotline. Seit Montag morgen ist mein Bestelltes Bike auch ab Lager lieferbar, vielleicht hätte ich es da nochmal neu bestellen sollen, dann hätte ich jetzt vermutlich schon abhollink.... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (27. Juni 2013)

Hiermit bin ich offiziell raus!
Mir versüßte eben ne Hübsche Postbotin den Tag mit nem großen Paket von Canyon


----------



## F-Punkt (27. Juni 2013)

Glückwunsch, viel Spaß mit deinem Bike! Haben eben auch meinen Rückruf von einem sehr netten und Hilfsbereiten Mitarbeiter bekommen, daraufhin Erfolge die Mitteilung das mein Bike in Bearbeitung ist... Das war Super Service, auch wenn der Rückruf etwas länger gedauert hat!


----------



## Stewie83 (27. Juni 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Hiermit bin ich offiziell raus!
> Mir versüßte eben ne Hübsche Postbotin den Tag mit nem großen Paket von Canyon



Glückwunsch! Hauptsache es ist da, wenn auch mit Verspätung...

Und vergiss die Fotos nicht  Das versüßt uns anderen hier das Warten


----------



## FlyingLizard (27. Juni 2013)

Danke!
Bis jetzt hat sich das warten auf Canyon zum 3. mal gelohnt. 
Die wird es heute Abend in der Gallerie geben.


----------



## Deleted274990 (27. Juni 2013)

F-Punkt schrieb:


> Ich warte seit gestern morgen auf einen Rückruf von der Hotline. Seit Montag morgen ist mein Bestelltes Bike auch ab Lager lieferbar, vielleicht hätte ich es da nochmal neu bestellen sollen, dann hätte ich jetzt vermutlich schon abhollink.... ;-)



Hallo, kann es denn nun schneller geliefert werden als in der! Bestellbestatigung angegeben? 

Bei mir ist es die gleiche Konstellation, ich habe nun mal an den support geschrieben


----------



## F-Punkt (27. Juni 2013)

Also ich wurde heute dann noch von einem sehr freundlichen und kompetenten Mitarbeiter angerufen. Der hat mir gesagt das mein Bike in der Fertigung ist, das wurde mir kurz darauf auch mit einer Komissionsmail bestätigt. Guter Service von Canyon, auch wenn der Rückruf etwas verspätet kam. Seine Info war ebenfalls, das neu bestellte Bikes auch erst nach den bereits bestellten ausgeliefert werden... Also neu bestellen bringt nichts...;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom-Ass (27. Juni 2013)

Servus alle zusammen !

Heute Ist bei mir die Mail eingegangen, dass das Geld für mein Torque FRX Flashzone eingegangen ist. Laut Verfügbarkeit ist es ja ab Lager lieferbar. Ich bin mal gespannt wie lange ich mich gedulden muss, freue mich jedenfalls schon wahnsinnig drauf


----------



## der_erce (28. Juni 2013)

Mich würd echt mal so ein FRX Treffen jucken. Ist ja schon beängstigend wie viele von den Dingern mittlerweile herumfahren


----------



## F-Punkt (28. Juni 2013)

Ich wurde heute morgen benachrichtigt das mein Bike zur Abholung bereit steht, das freut mich... Kann es evtl heute noch in die Hände schließen....


----------



## Boardi05 (28. Juni 2013)

ich hatte gehofft canyon schickt es diese woche los, aber daraus wird wohl nix mehr


----------



## olihT (1. Juli 2013)

Alter Schwede..... meins ist für diese Woche "vorgesehen". Es ist Wochenanfang und ich halte es jetzt schon nicht mehr aus . 

Gruß


----------



## Boardi05 (1. Juli 2013)

und jawoll, es ist unterwegs, wurde gerade losgeschickt, KW27 war geplant, mal hoffen dass es bis Freitag da is


----------



## F-Punkt (1. Juli 2013)

Ich konnte mein Nerve am Samstag in Empfang nehmen und habe passend auch gleich Antibiotika bekommen, dass ich nicht fahren kann :-/ Bilder folgen und ich bleib euch noch etwas erhalten bis das Yellowstone auch noch da ist


----------



## Freeridemarv (1. Juli 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> und jawoll, es ist unterwegs, wurde gerade losgeschickt, KW27 war geplant, mal hoffen dass es bis Freitag da is



was heißt denn bis freitag meins wurde auch losgeschickt und hoffe das es morgen oder am mittwoch kommt^^ ist schließlich schon bei 40 prozent


----------



## Boardi05 (1. Juli 2013)

Meins muss einmal über die Alpen nach Mailand und dann zurück nach Bozen, das dauert


----------



## Freeridemarv (1. Juli 2013)

hab dann standort erst nach meinem post gesehen ja da könntest du recht haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty_Scott (1. Juli 2013)

Hey ho jungs und Mädels. ...
Also ich habe mein FRX am 27.06. Bestellt und heute haben sie es rausgeschickt  hoffe morgen ist es da...
Kann es kaum abwarten....

Gretzzz


----------



## GeorgeP (2. Juli 2013)

Hm, jetzt haben wir KW 27 und ich sollte meins diese woche abholen können. Leider immer noch kein online kalender zu gemailt bekommen, das heist ich bleib dem Wartezimmer noch was erhalten ...


----------



## Deleted274990 (2. Juli 2013)

meine Wartezeit scheint sich wohl zu Verkürzen, angegeben war KW29 jetzt habe ich die Email zur Kommisionierung erhalten. Das wäre ja der Hammer, wenn ich es am WE schon fahren könnte.


----------



## olihT (2. Juli 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Hm, jetzt haben wir KW 27 und ich sollte meins diese woche abholen können. Leider immer noch kein online kalender zu gemailt bekommen, das heist ich bleib dem Wartezimmer noch was erhalten ...


Jupp, ich bin auch Selbstabholer für KW 27 und keine Antwort.....


----------



## olihT (2. Juli 2013)

areosol schrieb:


> meine Wartezeit scheint sich wohl zu Verkürzen, angegeben war KW29 jetzt habe ich die Email zur Kommisionierung erhalten. Das wäre ja der Hammer, wenn ich es am WE schon fahren könnte.


Abholer oder Lieferung?


----------



## Deleted274990 (2. Juli 2013)

kommt per Lieferung


----------



## molow (2. Juli 2013)

Meins soll voraussichtlich Mitte der Woche in die Lieferung abgegeben werden. Ich Drücke auch die Daumen das ich am Wochenende schon shreddern kann.


----------



## GeorgeP (2. Juli 2013)

olihT schrieb:


> Jupp, ich bin auch Selbstabholer für KW 27 und keine Antwort.....


 

Aber das warten lohnt sich, konnte es ja anfang des jahres ausgibig testen


----------



## Hillside (2. Juli 2013)

Verabschiede mich, habe meins abgeholt und es auch schon ausgeführt.


​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## molow (2. Juli 2013)

Hillside schrieb:


> Verabschiede mich, habe meins abgeholt und es auch schon ausgeführt.​



Viel Spaß und lass es ordentlich Qualmen!


----------



## Boardi05 (2. Juli 2013)

Viel spaß mit dem Bike!


----------



## GeorgeP (2. Juli 2013)

Dann viel spaß damit auf dem trail


----------



## Freeridemarv (3. Juli 2013)

60% inner Sendungsverfolgung und das Bike ist zurzeit 12 Km von mir entfernt...maan will das heute haben ich glaub das lied passt dazu [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GugsCdLHm-Q"]Queen -  Bicycle Race - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Deleted274990 (3. Juli 2013)

Freeridemarv schrieb:


> 60% inner Sendungsverfolgung und das Bike ist zurzeit 12 Km von mir entfernt...maan will das heute haben ich glaub das lied passt dazu Queen -  Bicycle Race - YouTube




bei mir sind es auch schon 80% - nur kann ich leider nicht daheim sein 
Hoffentlich wird das Bike zur Abholung bei der Post Filiale gelagert.


----------



## Boardi05 (3. Juli 2013)

Meins is nun daheim, nun muss nur noch der Feierabend kommen.

Geplant war KW27, am Montag nachmittag isses gestartet, Dienstag war es in Mailand und heute isses bei mir daheim, sind ganz schön schnell geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeridemarv (3. Juli 2013)

na toll heut is das bike angekommen aber keiner hats angenommen...jetzt wieder nen tag warten und dann von der filiale abholen..hätt mir doch frei nehmen solln


----------



## Dirty_Scott (3. Juli 2013)

Heute ist mein torque frx endlich angekommen...ich muss echt sagen das warten hat sich gelohnt...
Hammer gerät das teil 

Ride on!!!


----------



## Tom-Ass (3. Juli 2013)

Ich schließ mich an  Mein Frx Flashzone ist heute auch angekommen. Ich kann garnicht mehr wegschauen von dem teil !


----------



## Freeridemarv (3. Juli 2013)

Glückwunsch euch beiden


----------



## Boardi05 (3. Juli 2013)

Ich bin dann raus.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Boardi05 (4. Juli 2013)

und einmal zusammengebaut


----------



## Freeridemarv (4. Juli 2013)

Strive?


----------



## olihT (4. Juli 2013)

Moin.

Bitte korrigiert mich aber ich werde aktuell das Gefühl nicht los, dass Abholer eine niedrigere Priorität genießen als Versender die schon bezahlt haben. 
Des Weiteren finde ich Thema Produktion und Zuweisung von Slots was ich hier im Forum gelesen habe, alles andere als glücklich. Das werden wir hier nicht ändern und klar, jemand der so einen Slot erwischt, freut sich. Aber jemand der fünf Wochen wartet ist das eher frustrierend. Quasi wird der der sich hinten anstellt bestraft.

Gruß


----------



## Stewie83 (4. Juli 2013)

Sehr schönes Bike @Boardi05 

Glückwunsch und viel Spaß beim Heizen


----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (4. Juli 2013)

Ich warte auch noch auf eine Mail für mein Strive 9.0 SL...bin auch Selbstabholer KW 27, glaube aber leider, dass das diese Woche nichts mehr wird 
@_Boardi05 Viel Spaß mit dem Bike!_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (4. Juli 2013)

Danke danke, mein zweites Canyon und wieder pünktlich geliefert


----------



## bobais (4. Juli 2013)

Nerve AL 6.0 vor 4 Wochen bestellt, geplanter Liefertermin KW27.
Montag kommisioniert heute nach Österreich geliefert.

Besser gehts nicht.


----------



## Boardi05 (4. Juli 2013)

Doch, Montag kommisioniert und gestern in Italien angekommen  

Viel Spaß mit dem Nerve


----------



## bobais (4. Juli 2013)

Wenn sie mich damit fahren lässt


----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (4. Juli 2013)

"wir freuen uns sehr, dass Sie sich für ein Canyon Strive AL 9.0 SL entschieden haben.

Leider müssen wir Sie heute darüber in Kenntnis setzten, dass es zu einem Lieferengpass bei einer Hauptkomponente gekommen ist, so dass sich der von uns genannte Liefertermin auf die

30. Kalenderwoche 2013 verschieben wird. Für die entstehende, längere Wartezeit möchten wir uns ausdrücklich in aller Form entschuldigen. Als Entschädigung für die Verzögerung erhalten Sie mit Auslieferung Ihres neuen Canyon Bikes ein Canyon Multifunktionstuch gratis.

Selbstverständlich werden wir alles tun um den Lieferverzug für Sie, soweit es uns möglich ist, zu verkürzen.

Wir möchten uns ausdrücklich für die Verzögerung entschuldigen und bitten um Ihr Verständnis."

Kam eben per Mail  Naja dann habe ich das Bike pünktlich nach der Uni Klausurphase


----------



## molow (4. Juli 2013)

Cleptomanicx92 schrieb:


> "wir freuen uns sehr, dass Sie sich für ein Canyon Strive 8.0 entschieden haben.
> 
> Leider müssen wir Sie heute darüber in Kenntnis setzten, dass es zu einem Lieferengpass bei einer Hauptkomponente gekommen ist, so dass sich der von uns genannte Liefertermin auf ....



 Auch bekommen, heute um 13Uhr! Sollte KW27 werden, jetzt KW28...


----------



## Boardi05 (4. Juli 2013)

oje, das klingt gar nicht gut


----------



## olihT (4. Juli 2013)

molow schrieb:


> Auch bekommen, heute um 13Uhr! Sollte KW27 werden, jetzt KW28...


Jupp, ich auch. Aaaber, wenigstens ein Lebenszeichen 

Gruß


----------



## GeorgeP (4. Juli 2013)

Eigentlich bin ich raus, mein Bike ist schon seit 2 Wochen abholbereit. Aufgrund eines Buchstaben Drehers in meine email Adresse gabs leider keine info.
Aber ich bleib noch 3 Wochen im Wartezimmer, muß Beruflich weg. Da freu ich mich umso mehr wenn ich wieder komme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## molow (4. Juli 2013)

@olihT : wo du recht hast, hast du recht... 





GeorgeP schrieb:


> Eigentlich bin ich raus, mein Bike ist schon seit 2 Wochen abholbereit. Aufgrund eines Buchstaben Drehers in meine email Adresse gabs leider keine info.
> Aber ich bleib noch 3 Wochen im Wartezimmer, muß Beruflich weg. Da freu ich mich umso mehr wenn ich wieder komme



Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich die schönste Freude... Ich finde sie inmoment ätzend!


----------



## Freeridemarv (5. Juli 2013)

so bin dann auch raus...gestern isses angekommen und schon nen ersten platten   Sagt ma haben die bei euch auch so extrem gefettet Bei der ersten fahrt was das mtb von einer dicken sandschicht überzogen


----------



## Deleted274990 (5. Juli 2013)

ich muss euch schon wieder verlassen, nach nur 3 Wochen Lieferzeit ist es nun gekommen. Ich bin begeistert und hoffe ihr müsst nicht mehr lange warten


----------



## olihT (9. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen 

Sooo, mein Bike ist fertig  Abholtermin ist Samstag 

Gruß


----------



## gi_si (9. Juli 2013)

So, ich bin auch raus. Mein Al+ 7.0 ist da.
Technisch ist auf den ersten Blick alles bis auf die Vorderradbremse iO.
Die ist mal wieder schlecht entlüftet. Der Griff lässt sich bis zum Anschlag durchziehen.

Die weißen Griffe und der Sattel werden sicher nicht lange so schön weiß sein.


----------



## kNiRpS (10. Juli 2013)

ich nehme auch mal platz -> strive al 8.0 geordert.
kann jemand eine schätzung abgeben wie lange es bei den sofort verfügbaren rädern dauert bis man den traum aus alu und anderen werkstoffen in händen halten darf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (10. Juli 2013)

Ich bin wieder raus, seit vorhin steht mein Torque wieder bei mir im Treppenhaus. Später auspacken, mein Bikepark Wochenende fängt quasi heute an.  Gruß rmfausi


Happy Biking


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. Juli 2013)

Bin wieder mal am Start, musste meinen Rahmen zum zweiten Mal wegen dem gleichen Problem einsenden.


----------



## Stewie83 (12. Juli 2013)

Mein Platz wird frei. Pünktlich zum Wochenende geliefert. Sogar noch in KW 28 ursprünglich war KW 29 angesetzt. *freu*





Bin Anfänger, ist mein erstes MTB daher hab ich nur mein 20 Jahre altes Trekking-Stadt-Fahrrad für Alles als Vergleich und es fährt sich dagegen wie auf Wolken 

Mehr als ein Stück Waldautobahn und vorher Bremsen einbremsen war vor der Dunkelheit gerade leider nicht drin. 

Allen Anderen hier viel Geduld und eine kurzweilige Wartezeit!

Beste Grüße


----------



## olihT (13. Juli 2013)

Sooo  Habe heute mein Nerve AL29 geholt. Sensationelles Teil. Aber ich bin etwas verwirrt. Bei mir steht nicht Canyon auf dem Unterrohr sondern Nerve.

Gruß


----------



## GeorgeP (13. Juli 2013)

olihT schrieb:


> Sooo  Habe heute mein Nerve AL29 geholt. Sensationelles Teil. Aber ich bin etwas verwirrt. Bei mir steht nicht Canyon auf dem Unterrohr sondern Nerve.
> 
> Gruß




Viel spaß damit auf dem Trail, ich muss noch bis zum 30.07. warten


----------



## Freakrr (13. Juli 2013)

olihT schrieb:


> Sooo  Habe heute mein Nerve AL29 geholt. Sensationelles Teil. Aber ich bin etwas verwirrt. Bei mir steht nicht Canyon auf dem Unterrohr sondern Nerve.
> 
> Gruß





Eigentlich steht nur bei den schweizer Modellen die Modellbezeichnung auf dem Bike da der Markenname Canyon in der Schweiz schon vergeben ist.


----------



## olihT (14. Juli 2013)

Freakrr schrieb:


> Eigentlich steht nur bei den schweizer Modellen die Modellbezeichnung auf dem Bike da der Markenname Canyon in der Schweiz schon vergeben ist.


Danke für die Info. Jetzt wo du es schreibst, das wurde irgendwo hier im Forum mal erwähnt. Nun, ist dies bei Canyon üblich? Hätte schon gerne ein für den deutschen Markt vorgesehenes Bike. Leider ist mir das erst Zuhause aufgefallen.

Gruß


----------



## GeorgeP (14. Juli 2013)

olihT schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Jetzt wo du es schreibst, das wurde irgendwo hier im Forum mal erwähnt. Nun, ist dies bei Canyon üblich? Hätte schon gerne ein für den deutschen Markt vorgesehenes Bike. Leider ist mir das erst Zuhause aufgefallen.
> 
> Gruß




Der einzige unterschied ist doch nur der schriftzug, freu dich doch einfach darüber das "DEIN" bike sich etwas von der breiten masse abhebt


----------



## olihT (14. Juli 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Der einzige unterschied ist doch nur der schriftzug, freu dich doch einfach darüber das "DEIN" bike sich etwas von der breiten masse abhebt


Das ist Ansichtssache. Vor lauter Begeisterung über das Bike ist es mir ja noch nicht mal aufgefallen. Bei der ersten Ausfahrt passierte folgendes:

Bekannter: Was ist denn Nerve für eine Marke? Habe ich ja noch nie gehört.
Ich: Das ist ein Canyon!
Bekannter: Da steht aber Nerve.
Ich: Das ist ein...... öööhm, 

Somit habe ich kein Canyon Nerve sonder ein Nerve Nerve.


----------



## Freeridemarv (14. Juli 2013)

olihT schrieb:


> Das ist Ansichtssache. Vor lauter Begeisterung über das Bike ist es mir ja noch nicht mal aufgefallen. Bei der ersten Ausfahrt passierte folgendes:
> 
> Bekannter: Was ist denn Nerve für eine Marke? Habe ich ja noch nie gehört.
> Ich: Das ist ein Canyon!
> ...



Links am Oberrohr steht an meine torque ex Canyon drauf? Bei euch nich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (14. Juli 2013)

eigentlich wollte ich mir hier jetzt voller freude aus dem wartezimmer verabschieden...eigentlich...
aber seht selbst:











da werde ich wohl morgen mal anrufen müssen und mir ein neues kommen lassen.


----------



## GeorgeP (14. Juli 2013)

olihT schrieb:


> Das ist Ansichtssache. Vor lauter Begeisterung über das Bike ist es mir ja noch nicht mal aufgefallen. Bei der ersten Ausfahrt passierte folgendes:
> 
> Bekannter: Was ist denn Nerve für eine Marke? Habe ich ja noch nie gehört.
> Ich: Das ist ein Canyon!
> ...




Naja da sollte man(n) doch drüber stehen 





kNiRpS schrieb:


> eigentlich wollte ich mir hier jetzt voller freude aus dem wartezimmer verabschieden...eigentlich...
> aber seht selbst:
> 
> 
> ...




Oh man das ist ärgerlich, hoffe dann mal das du schnellen ersatz bekommst!


----------



## Minigi (16. Juli 2013)

olihT schrieb:


> Das ist Ansichtssache. Vor lauter Begeisterung über das Bike ist es mir ja noch nicht mal aufgefallen. Bei der ersten Ausfahrt passierte folgendes:
> 
> Bekannter: Was ist denn Nerve für eine Marke? Habe ich ja noch nie gehört.
> Ich: Das ist ein Canyon!
> ...



Es steht doch nur kein Canyon drauf, weil es in der Schweiz verboten ist. ich bekomme ebnfalls in den nächsten tagen ein Nerve9.9SL ohne Canyon Schriftzug. Habe aber eine Rechnung auf der groß oben drüber *Canyon* steht. Kannst ja deinem Bekannten die Rechnung zeigen wenn es beruhigt


----------



## der_erce (16. Juli 2013)

@kNiRpS outsch ... hoff das wird schnell und unkompliziert gefixt !


----------



## kNiRpS (17. Juli 2013)

hab gleich am montag angerufen und bekomme jetzt ein neues. leider verschicken sie dieses erst dann, wenn das kaputte eintrifft und gutgeschrieben ist.  ich hoffe, dass das neue dann fehlerfrei ist. langsam werden die bestände knapp!

der sommer ist ja noch lange und ich hab einen anderen genialen fahrbaren untersatz...das erleichtert das warten ein bisschen  wenn ich jetzt mit meinem torque noch solange trainiere bis das strive da ist, wird das eine wahre freude beim uphill


----------



## MacPopey (17. Juli 2013)

Oje das sieht nicht gut aus!
Also die Beule hätten Sie eigentlich sehen müssen oder ist es ein Transportschaden?
Ist das eine Rahmenschutzfolie? Geht die über das ganze Unterrohr? Oder nur im Bereich vom Schriftzug!
Meines muss leider auch zu Canyon, neben Knacken in der Gabel und einem defekten Freilauf sind noch ein paar Dinge zu machen, und das nach ca. 600 km!
Die Sonne scheint und ich kann nicht fahren, hoffe nur das es schnell geht!


----------



## kNiRpS (17. Juli 2013)

glaube nicht, dass es ein transportschaden ist. für den schade würde dann nur die nabe der laufräder in frage kommen, die hätten aber auch kratzer irgendwo hinterlassen. also ich schätze, dass die beule schon vor dem versand drin war.
einzige möglichkeit das zu übersehen, waren die luftblase, die zwischen schutzfolie und "schutzfolie der schutzfolie" sind. dachte ab anfang auch kurz es wäre nur luft aber bei genauerem hinsehen war die ernüchterung groß 

die schutzfolie ist übrigens nur im bereich des schriftzugs. quasi alles was schwarz ist, ist geschützt


----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (17. Juli 2013)

Was ein scheiss, hoffe der Versand des Neuen geht dann schnell und du kannst endlich fahren gehen!

Ich habe heute auch endlich meine Kommissionierungs Mail für mein Strive 9.0 SL bekommen  Lieferdatum hatte sich von KW 27 auf KW 30 verschoben. Als das Bike in der bestellten Größe seit Montag auf der Homepage ab Lager verfügbar war, habe ich mal nachgefragt. Erst keine Antwort bekommen und dann heute morgen die Mail 
Hoffe das bei mir alles okay ist, ich werde es mir beim Abholen genau anschauen!


----------



## Boardi05 (17. Juli 2013)

Ich hab meins auch ganz genau angeschaut, hab zum glück nix gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olihT (18. Juli 2013)

Moin. Ich bin dann mal weg hier. Das Nerve Nerve bleibt. Ich hoffe mal, dass man in Zukunft bei einer Bestellung auf die Unterschiede hinweist. Jedenfalls haben wir uns geeinigt.

Wie auch immer. Fakt ist, das Bike rockt mal richtig gut. Macht ein Heidenspaß 

Gruß


----------



## Boardi05 (18. Juli 2013)

Das Nerve Nerve is doch nice, hast was anderes als die breite Masse. Ich hab damals mehrere Mails geschrieben, da ich das Strive AL 8.0 als CH Edition wollte, aber da war nix zu machen, die wollten keins rausrücken...


----------



## kNiRpS (20. Juli 2013)

also respekt an canyon. montag mein orangenhaut-rad eingeschickt, gestern ging das neue schon auf die reise...laut dhl hängt es jetzt aber im kleinen bruder von neuwied fest...bermudadreieck kitzingen  ... hoffentlich kommt es heute doch noch


----------



## der_erce (22. Juli 2013)




----------



## kNiRpS (22. Juli 2013)

Da ist das Ding. Damit verlasse ich (wenn auch arm aber) überglücklich das Wartezimmer  War schön mit euch xD


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Juli 2013)

Ich hänge immernoch im Wartezimmer fest. Habe meinen Rahmen zum 2. Mal wegen dem gleichen Problem eingeschickt...

Rahmen ist seit dem 03.07.2013 bei Canyon. Keinerlei Reaktion, habe jetzt am vergangenen Freitag mal angerufen. Angeblich soll die Reperatur heute erfolgen.

Ich bin gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (22. Juli 2013)

Morgen Nachmittag hole ich endlich mein Strive 9.0 SL ab  Kann es kaum noch abwarten


----------



## kNiRpS (24. Juli 2013)

ist es denn zu glauben? am montag mein strive al 8.0 erhalten...seit gestern ist es 100â¬ gÃ¼nstiger!
gleich mal canyon kontaktieren...aus kulanz fÃ¼r den ersten beschÃ¤digten rahmen wird der rabatt ja wohl drin sein.
jemand erfahrung damit?


----------



## _sebastian (24. Juli 2013)

Hallo, 
Mein bestelltes und noch nicht geliefertes Trailflow ist auch günstiger geworden. Gerade angerufen. Wird anstandslos angepasst. 
Ich denke mal das sollte bei dir auch funktionieren. Theoretisch könntest du deins ja nochmal zurückgeben und nochmal eins zum neuen Preis bestellen.


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. Juli 2013)

Ich warte immernoch auf meinen Rahmen, der sich seit 03.07.13 bei Canyon zur Reperatur befindet...


----------



## kNiRpS (24. Juli 2013)

_sebastian schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Mein bestelltes und noch nicht geliefertes Trailflow ist auch günstiger geworden. Gerade angerufen. Wird anstandslos angepasst.
> Ich denke mal das sollte bei dir auch funktionieren. Theoretisch könntest du deins ja nochmal zurückgeben und nochmal eins zum neuen Preis bestellen.


da es ja jetzt schon das zweite rad ist, würde ich nicht nochmal neu bestellen  zumal ja dann wieder versandkosten usw anfallen.


----------



## _sebastian (24. Juli 2013)

Vielleicht reicht es ja aus, das nur als persönliche Alternative durchblicken zu lassen ;-)


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. Juli 2013)

Mein Rahmen ist auf dem Weg


----------



## weeedmaan (25. Juli 2013)

Dann will ich auch mal.
Ich bin ganz neu hier im Forum und morgen um 16:00 Uhr kann ich mein am 24.06. bestelltes Nerve AL abholen. 
Es ist sogar fast 2 Wochen vor dem geplanten Liefertermin fertig geworden.


----------



## der_erce (26. Juli 2013)

Na dann Glückwunsch und willkommen im Forum!


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. Juli 2013)

Juhu,

mein Rahmen ist wieder da. Getauscht wurde der komplette Rockerarm und die Lager wurden erneuert.

Sehr kulant von Canyon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (26. Juli 2013)

Nice!  Kostenlos?


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. Juli 2013)

Ja, kostenlos 

Super Service, muss ich sagen


----------



## der_erce (26. Juli 2013)

Sehr cool!


----------



## weeedmaan (27. Juli 2013)

Ich bin dann mal wieder raus.
Da ist es. 
Allerdings werde ich nicht ständig den ganzen "Kram" -der auf dem Bild angebaut ist- durch die Gegend fahren.


----------



## eckz (28. Juli 2013)

SO hätte ich mich nicht getraut son bike so zu fotografieren ^^
hart!


----------



## der_erce (29. Juli 2013)

lol geil!


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. Juli 2013)

Ich höre schon die Style Polizei


----------



## GeorgeP (29. Juli 2013)

Noch einmal schlafen und ich kann mein Nerve 29AL abholen 

An schlafen ist dann wohl heute eher nicht zu denken .....


----------



## TimoSimai (29. Juli 2013)

So siehts aus wie ein McKenzie Hill 500 von Real


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MPille (29. Juli 2013)

Schönen Guten Tag,
ich möchte mich als neuen User und hoffentlich baldigen Besitzer eines Nerve AL+ 7.0 vorstellen.Ich hoffe,daß ich es diese Woche noch erhalte.


----------



## weeedmaan (29. Juli 2013)

Ihr alten Mecktanten. 

Die Reflektoren in den Speichen sind nur geklemmt und  die Beleuchtung ist dran, da ich das Rad diese Woche brauche um damit zur Arbeit zu fahren (morgens um 5:00Uhr), da ich nämlich auf dem Heimweg von Canyon einen Stein auf die Frontscheibe (Gott sei Dank nicht aufs Rad) bekommen habe und am Mittwoch/Donnerstag die Frontscheibe getauscht wird.

Die Schlosshalterung liegt übrigens nur lose auf, da ich sehen wollte wie es aussieht.

Anbei aber noch zwei Bilder als es noch jungfräulich war.


----------



## clemsi (30. Juli 2013)

bin auch mal wieder im wartezimmer und warte auf meinen strive rahmen :-/


----------



## GeorgeP (30. Juli 2013)

Ich bin raus


----------



## paskalle (30. Juli 2013)

weeedmaan schrieb:


> Ihr alten Mecktanten.
> 
> Die Reflektoren in den Speichen sind nur geklemmt und  die Beleuchtung ist dran, da ich das Rad diese Woche brauche um damit zur Arbeit zu fahren (morgens um 5:00Uhr), da ich nämlich auf dem Heimweg von Canyon einen Stein auf die Frontscheibe (Gott sei Dank nicht aufs Rad) bekommen habe und am Mittwoch/Donnerstag die Frontscheibe getauscht wird.
> 
> ...




Cabrio mit AHK - das fetzt. Hoffe, da ist nur der Fahrradträger dran und kein Wohnwagen  (hoffe, du verstehst Spaß)

viel freude mit deinem neuen bike


----------



## weeedmaan (31. Juli 2013)

Die AHK ist ganz praktisch (sie ist einklappbar und man sieht sie sonst nicht), aber das ist das erste mal seit dem Kauf des Autos (Anfang 2009), dass ich sie wirklich benutzt habe.

Aber auf der Heimfahrt von Koblenz, haben die anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer schon etwas komisch geschaut, als ich sie überholt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MPille (31. Juli 2013)

Schönes Auto,schönes Bike


----------



## RobG301 (31. Juli 2013)

Ja nen eher ungewöhnliche Bike-Transporter!

Viel Spass damit!


----------



## MPille (31. Juli 2013)

Meins hängt in der DHL Sendungsverfolgung.Ich hoffe,daß es wenigstens heute auf die Reise geht!


----------



## chicken07 (31. Juli 2013)

TimoSimai schrieb:


> So siehts aus wie ein McKenzie Hill 500 von Real


----------



## _sebastian (31. Juli 2013)

Dann nehm ich mal Platz. Ich warte aktuell auf mein Torque Trailflow. Geplant war KW 32, also nächste Woche. 
Nicht zufällig jemand hier mit gleichem Lieferdatum, der schon die Kommissionierungsmail bekommen hat


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (31. Juli 2013)

Habe gerade die Nachricht bekommen das das Bike an DHL geht...
Lieferzeitpunkt war auch mit KW 32 angegeben.


----------



## _sebastian (31. Juli 2013)

Auch das Trailflow?


----------



## MPille (31. Juli 2013)

Was heißt an DHL geht?Hast die Sendungsnr. schon gekommen?Bei mir wird lediglich der erste Schritt 
"Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt" seit gestern um 13.20 Uhr angezeigt.
Also wird DHL das Paket noch gar nicht abgeholt haben oder wie läuft das bei Canyon?Die werden wohl nicht die Pakete selber zur Post fahren....


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (31. Juli 2013)

Jupp mit Sendungsnummer...Und nein es ist ein Nerve AL


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (31. Juli 2013)

Stimmt, dort steht auch nur das die Daten übermittelt wurden. Nächster Schritt ist "Die Sendung wird zum Paketzentrum transportiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MPille (31. Juli 2013)

Da bin ich echt mal gespannt,wie lange das noch so geht.Ich habe irgendwie die Befürchtung,daß es heute immer noch nicht weiter geht.Steht ja schon seit über 24 Std. bei mir dran.


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (31. Juli 2013)

Stimmt, es gibt bessere Voraussetzungen...


----------



## MPille (31. Juli 2013)

Also läut Canyon kommt DHL täglich vorbei.Also sollte es heute auf jedenfall weiter gehen.Das glaube ich aber auch erst,wenn ich es sehe!


----------



## MPille (31. Juli 2013)

Mein Bike ist jetzt unterwegs.Schauen wir mal wo es morgen früh ist


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (31. Juli 2013)

Das ist ja wie Weihnachten...


----------



## MPille (31. Juli 2013)

Allerdings


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (31. Juli 2013)

Pedale liegen schon bereit... Hoffentlich kommt das Bike noch diese Woche


----------



## MPille (31. Juli 2013)

Pedale,Tacho,Helm,Rucksack,Handschuhe,Schuhe usw. liegt bei mir alles schon bereit.Alles noch jungfräulich und unbenutzt


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (31. Juli 2013)

Das andere habe ich schon alles von meinem anderen Bike. Nur die Pedale sind ja nicht dabei.

So bei DHL ist das Bike zum Zieldepot unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MPille (31. Juli 2013)

Dann können wir uns hoffentlich bald zusammen freuen.


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (31. Juli 2013)

Gibt es bei dir schon was neues von DHL ?


----------



## MPille (1. August 2013)

Also jetzt ist schon bald zehn und es ist immer noch auf dem Transport.Des wird also heute wohl auch nichts :-(


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (1. August 2013)

Mein Bike ist immernoch zum Zielort unterwegs...


----------



## eckz (1. August 2013)

Habe heute meine Sendungsnummer von der DHL auch bekommen =)
Hänge jetzt auch bei 40% fest!^^
Aber immerhin war die Wartezeit bis jetzt total i.O ;-)

Bestellt habe ich am 17.07.

Gruß


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (1. August 2013)

Da hänge ich schon seit gestern um 17:25 Uhr....  Ich bete das das morgen kommt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eckz (1. August 2013)

wäre schon edel dieses we ne tour zu starten!
zumal das wetter auch echt geil ist


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (1. August 2013)

Das ist genau mein Plan...


----------



## MPille (1. August 2013)

Gonzo_16_0 schrieb:


> Da hänge ich schon seit gestern um 17:25 Uhr....  Ich bete das das morgen kommt!!!



Dito
Laut DHL sollte sich der Status jetzt dann ändern. Wenn dann glaube ich erst morgen früh. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-P5110 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (2. August 2013)

So, Bike ist angekommen 

Jetzt brauch ich nur noch Feierabend....


----------



## MPille (2. August 2013)

Meins ist auch in Zustellung.Ich habe Urlaub und warte sehnsüchtig.Mein Postmann brauch immer sehr lange bis er da ist,bin wohl am Ende seiner Tour :-(


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (2. August 2013)

Hoffentlich wird es bei dir heute was...


----------



## eckz (2. August 2013)

meins ist auch angekommen, hab schon eine test tour hinter mir und bin mehr als zufrieden.
Meine Gabel Funktioniert auch einwandfrei!

=)


----------



## MPille (2. August 2013)

Meins ist auch da  Hab jetzt alles soweit montiert und eingestellt.Jetzt gehts auf die erste Probefahrt.


----------



## eckz (2. August 2013)

So hab heute ca. 50km gemacht und das einzige was mir auffiel waren die Bremsscheiben welche hier und da mal leichte schleifgeräusche von sich gegeben haben.
Bin mit meiner Gabel/Dämpfungseinstellung auch noch nicht so zufrieden, denke da werde ich noch ein wenig mit der zugstufe und dem druck probieren müssen.
Was habt ihr so für einstellungen vorgenommen?

Gruß


----------



## MPille (2. August 2013)

Also vorne habe so 60 Psi und hinten sind es schon ca. 220 Psi.Bin mir da aber nicht mehr ganz sicher.
Meine Bremse macht auch ab unsd zu ganz leichte Geräusche,aber sind ja noch ganz neu.
Bin mir bloß beim Lenkkopflager nicht ganz sicher.Wenn ich die vorderbremse halte und dann das Bike vor und zurück wackel,knackt was ganz leicht.Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob das die Gabel oder das Lenkopflager ist und ob das normal ist?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derkeim (3. August 2013)

etwas bewegende bremsbeläge?


----------



## MPille (3. August 2013)

Ja, könnte auch sein. Na ja, nichts tragisches. Aber ich muss heute feststellen, daß mein Popometer nichts mehr gewohnt ist 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Tab 2


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (3. August 2013)

So, heuet mal ne kleine Runde im Wald absolviert und was soll ich sagen...
Total genial das Bike. Muss jetzt nur mal die Griffe tauschen, die sind mir zu klein. Ausserdem ist die Bremse (Avid Elixir 3)nicht so der Knaller.
Werde da wohl meine Saint vom anderen Bike anbauen.


----------



## akoegler (5. August 2013)

Hallo,

dann reihe ich mich auch mal ein. Mein Strive 7.0 hängt seit letzten Freitag, 02.08. in Neuwied fest, Paketverfolgung auf 40%. Habe schon gelesen dass es ein kleines Bermudadreieck ist, gab es bei euch in der letzten Zeit Probleme mit Neuwied?
Viele Grüße


----------



## MPille (5. August 2013)

Da hing es bei mir auch zwei volle Tage.Und dann war es auf einmal in der Nacht im Ziel Packzentrum.Ich weiß,daß nervt voll,wenn man auf sowas wartet.


----------



## derkeim (5. August 2013)

meins hing da ne geschlagene woche fest


----------



## akoegler (5. August 2013)

Das wollte ich jetzt natürlich nicht hören... Naja dann weiß ich zumindest, worauf ich mich einstellen muss.


----------



## MPille (5. August 2013)

Schreib DHL und versuche es zumindest indirekt anzustupsen.


----------



## akoegler (5. August 2013)

Gute Idee, habe gleich mal das Kontaktformular bemüht, mal sehen wann/ob eine Antwort kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akoegler (6. August 2013)

kurzes Update, das Strive ist nun im Ziel-Paketzentrum und dann heute hoffentlich vor meiner Tür  Ich verabschiede mich schonmal und hoffe, dass ihr alle euer Radl schnell bekommt!


----------



## MPille (6. August 2013)

Wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit Deinem Bike. 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Tab 2


----------



## _sebastian (7. August 2013)

Moin zusammen,

Jemand zufällig hier, der was von seinem Trailflow gehört hat. Geplante Lieferung ist diese Woche. Allerdings wird das wohl sehr knapp :-(


----------



## wholeStepDown (9. August 2013)

hat eigentlich schon mal wer (oder davon gehört) freitags die versandbestätigung bekommen und am samstag war die kiste da?


----------



## MPille (9. August 2013)

Wird nicht funktionieren.Weil Neuwied wirklich so ein blöder Knotenpunkt ist und da das Bike anscheinend immer etwas da liegt,bis es weiter geht.


----------



## kNiRpS (9. August 2013)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> hat eigentlich schon mal wer (oder davon gehört) freitags die versandbestätigung bekommen und am samstag war die kiste da?


jop, bei mir war es der fall. musste es dann leider wegen einer beschädigung zurückschicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## semmel (9. August 2013)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> hat eigentlich schon mal wer (oder davon gehört) freitags die versandbestätigung bekommen und am samstag war die kiste da?



Hatte ich damals auch gehofft, aber der Versand hat 3 Tage gedauert.


----------



## wholeStepDown (9. August 2013)

dann heißt es wohl: "lass Du, der Du ein Strive am Samstag haben willst, alle Hoffnung fahrn..." 
werd morgen früh mal den Status checken...


----------



## wholeStepDown (12. August 2013)

der online status sagt: "2ter zustellversuch" steht an (Benachrichtigung war keine im Briefkasten) . Morgen kann ich aber nicht Urlaub nehmen und daheim warten- was passiert denn, wenn es beim zweiten Versuch nicht zugestellt werden kann?
Kann man da nicht irgendwo anrufen und denen sagen, sie sollen es auf der nächsten Filiale hinterlegen (die normale DHL Hotline gibt das offensichtlich nicht her)?


----------



## MPille (12. August 2013)

Normal wird es automatisch in der nächsten Filiale zwischengelagert, damit Du es abholen kannst. So ist es zumindest bei uns. Wobei ich eh nen Ablagevertrag eingerichtet habe. Bringt natürlich nichts, wenn man per Nachnahme bezahlt. 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Tab 2


----------



## Freerider1504 (13. August 2013)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> der online status sagt: "2ter zustellversuch" steht an (Benachrichtigung war keine im Briefkasten) . Morgen kann ich aber nicht Urlaub nehmen und daheim warten- was passiert denn, wenn es beim zweiten Versuch nicht zugestellt werden kann?
> Kann man da nicht irgendwo anrufen und denen sagen, sie sollen es auf der nächsten Filiale hinterlegen (die normale DHL Hotline gibt das offensichtlich nicht her)?


 
Das Paket wird automatisch in die nächste Post-Filiale eingelagert, innerhalb von 7 Werktagen kann es dort von dir abegeholt werden.


----------



## RobG301 (14. August 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Das Paket wird automatisch in die nächste Post-Filiale eingelagert, innerhalb von 7 Werktagen kann es dort von dir abegeholt werden.



Und dann heißt es: "Ach Sie sind das mit dem sch... riesigen Paket!"


----------



## Deleted 214724 (14. August 2013)

Moin

ich hab am Freitag (m)ein Strive 9.0 SL bestellt. Ick freu mir! 

Geliefert werden soll es in der KW33, das ist diese Woche. Bisher hab ich aber leider nichts gehört.


----------



## MPille (14. August 2013)

Wenn Glück hast,bekommst es diese Woche noch.Bei mir dauerte es auch so gut sieben Tage.Bestellt hatte ich am Donnerstag Abend und Freitags ne Woche später kam es dann.War auf Lager.


----------



## Deleted 214724 (15. August 2013)

diese Woche wird das wohl leider nichts mehr. Sieht zumindest nicht danach aus. Aber naja was solls, noch ein Wochenende voller Vorfreude ist auch nicht schlecht 

Eine Frage noch. Am 9.0SL ist die SIXC Kurbel verbaut, sind die Crankboots dabei? Sonst bestell ich noch welche, ich bin immer sehr talentiert mit dem Kurbelarm irgendwo aufzusetzen.


----------



## Boardi05 (16. August 2013)

TH1984 schrieb:


> diese Woche wird das wohl leider nichts mehr. Sieht zumindest nicht danach aus. Aber naja was solls, noch ein Wochenende voller Vorfreude ist auch nicht schlecht
> 
> Eine Frage noch. Am 9.0SL ist die SIXC Kurbel verbaut,* sind die Crankboots dabei?* Sonst bestell ich noch welche, ich bin immer sehr talentiert mit dem Kurbelarm irgendwo aufzusetzen.



Die sind dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (19. August 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Die sind dabei



Sind das die Gummischoner, die es auch von Bikeaction gibt?


----------



## Deleted 214724 (19. August 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Sind das die Gummischoner, die es auch von Bikeaction gibt?



Ob die aus Gummi sind? Keine Ahnung, hatte die noch nie in der Hand. 
Das sind sie...

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p32601_Crank-Boots-.html

 @Boardi05 - Danke für die Auskunft!


----------



## Boardi05 (19. August 2013)

Die sind nicht aus gummi, is nur ne plastikkappe, aber genug damit die karbonkurbel nicht splitter wenns kontakt mkt nem stein gibt.

Gesendet aus den Alpen mittels S4 Brieftaube


----------



## Minigi (21. August 2013)

So ich räume meinen Platz hier endlich und wünsche euch eine kurzweilige Wartezeit.


----------



## Joe79 (21. August 2013)

Dafür reihe ich mich mal ein. 2014er Nerve AL 29 9.9 SL bestellt, Abholung wohl in KW 39...


----------



## Deleted 214724 (23. August 2013)

@Minigi: Sieht gut aus das Nerve 

Mein Strive ist im Zustellfahrzeug und sollte jeden Augenblick bei mir sein


----------



## Minigi (23. August 2013)

TH1984 schrieb:


> @_Minigi_: Sieht gut aus das Nerve
> 
> Mein Strive ist im Zustellfahrzeug und sollte jeden Augenblick bei mir sein


 
Danke für das Lob. Ich wünsche Dir viel Glück und alles Gute mit dem Strive


----------



## Deleted 214724 (24. August 2013)

Gestern noch angekommen, aber da konnte ich nicht mehr schreiben, ich war unterwegs mit dem Bike


----------



## MPille (24. August 2013)

Sehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (26. August 2013)

Schönes Teil


----------



## Joe79 (26. August 2013)

Oh ja, das sieht wirklich lecker aus... !


----------



## Frodijak (26. August 2013)

…


----------



## robfish (28. August 2013)

Mein bestelltes Grand Canyon AL 6.9 (Verfügbartkeitsdatum bei Bestellung 38. KW) "wurde heute an den Logistikdienstleister DHL übergeben"...


----------



## Joe79 (29. August 2013)

Cool... Glückwunsch. Mein 2014er Nerve soll in KW 39 dran sein... Warten ist doof...


----------



## DiscoDuDe (29. August 2013)

So setzt mich jetzt zum 4. mal zu euch rein 

2010 hats mit einem Nerve Am angefangen
dann 2011 mit einem Torque Alpinist
2012 mit einem Strive 9.0

und jetzte 2013 mit einem FRX Dropzone 

da mich nur der Rahmen interessiert verkaufe ich den Rest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (29. August 2013)

Im Bikemarkt?


----------



## DiscoDuDe (29. August 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Im Bikemarkt?



jop! Anzeigen kommen dann in ca. 2 Wochen

wir alles direkt abmontiert und reingestellt 

interessiert dich leicht was? 

lg


----------



## robfish (29. August 2013)

Warten mit einer Sendungsnummer/Tracking-ID allerdings ist sehr spannend!!!
   =)


----------



## robfish (29. August 2013)

Joe79 schrieb:


> Cool... Glückwunsch. Mein 2014er Nerve soll in KW 39 dran sein... Warten ist doof...



Warten mit einer Sendungsnummer/Tracking-ID allerdings ist sehr spannend!!!
   =)


----------



## der_erce (29. August 2013)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> jop! Anzeigen kommen dann in ca. 2 Wochen
> 
> wir alles direkt abmontiert und reingestellt
> 
> ...



Eventuell würd mich die Bremsanlage reizen....muß aber mal sehen welches Projekt ich vorwärts treib. Hab Biketechnisch gerade zu viele Ansprüche / Baustellen.


----------



## Joe79 (29. August 2013)

Ich fahre es abholen... in sofern werde ich warten mit Trackingnummer nicht erleben...


----------



## robfish (29. August 2013)

Joe79 schrieb:


> Ich fahre es abholen... in sofern werde ich warten mit Trackingnummer nicht erleben...



Das hat natürlich auch Vorteile...

Ich glaub', ich bekomme das Bike heute noch:

_Do, 29.08.2013 05:57 Uhr - Rüdersdorf
Die Sendung wurde im Ziel-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.

Do, 29.08.2013 09:37 Uhr - Berlin-Tempelhof
Die Sendung wurde in das Zustellfahrzeug geladen._


----------



## Joe79 (29. August 2013)

Das kannst Du wohl von ausgehen...  Ich befürchte das meine KW 39 wohl bei KW 39 bleibt, weil es ja das 2014er ist... Naja hoffen wir mal das Beste.


----------



## robfish (29. August 2013)

Joe79 schrieb:


> Das kannst Du wohl von ausgehen...  Ich befürchte das meine KW 39 wohl bei KW 39 bleibt, weil es ja das 2014er ist... Naja hoffen wir mal das Beste.



Hey Joe, meins ist auch ein 2014'er...   =)
Und "da":


----------



## Joe79 (29. August 2013)

Wow! Vielleicht besteht ja noch Hoffnung auf einen früheren Termin. Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exbonner (1. September 2013)

-


----------



## Henning W (2. September 2013)

Passen denn die "voraussichtlichen und unverbindlichen Liefertermine" die Canyon in der Bestellung angibt, oder muss man da noch etwas "draufrechnen" ?


----------



## robfish (2. September 2013)

Henning W schrieb:


> Passen denn die "voraussichtlichen und unverbindlichen Liefertermine" die Canyon in der Bestellung angibt, oder muss man da noch etwas "draufrechnen" ?



Bestellt am 14.08.2013 - Stand der Verfügbarkeit 38. KW.

Lieferung am Donnerstag der KW 35 - drei Wochen früher!!!


----------



## Henning W (2. September 2013)

Ok, in Deinem Fall also deutlcih früher !


----------



## Boardi05 (2. September 2013)

Meistens haben die Liefertermine auf der Homepage n kleinen Buffer von 1-2 Wochen, ich hab bisher zwei mal bestellt und beide male wurde das Bike zwei Wochen vorher losgeschickt.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (2. September 2013)

Also bei mir war es dieses mal folgender maßen:

Donnerstag 29.08 bestellt...

Heute Vormittag um 10 eine E-Mail bekommen mit der Bestellbestätigung...

um 11 Uhr die Bestellung wird für den Versand vorbereitet und ich soll binnen 24 Stunden alle Änderungen bekanntgeben da die Ware in den nächsten 48 Stunden Canyon verlässt... 

geplante Lieferung nächste Woche KW 37

13:42 E-Mail bekommen das das Bike DHL übergeben worden ist  

also hatte ich statt den 24 Stunden nur 2 Stunden und 42 Minuten Zeit


----------



## Joe79 (2. September 2013)

Boah... ihr Glücklichen! Ich will auch....


----------



## Zhen (5. September 2013)

Torque Gapstar 2013 ist bezahlt und sollte innerhalb einer Woche hier ankommen


----------



## DiscoDuDe (6. September 2013)

so meins ist da!!! 

aber extrem *ÄRGERLICH*

*CANYON HAT ZWEI VERSCHIEDENE BREMSSCHEIBEN VERBAUT!!! einmal am HR die HS1 und am VR die GS3 von Avid..* !!!!!!!!!!!!! 

weiters ist bei der X9 Schaltung ein Plastikteil für die Zugführung abgebrochen...

ich finde es einfach eine *FRECHHEIT *von Canyon, dass sie unterschiedliche Bremsscheiben beim Dropzone verbauen!

Ich bin sicherlich kein Einzelfall, da ich einen anderen FRX Dropzone Besitzer kenne der das selbe Problem hatte...

meine Mail an Canyon ist jedenfalls unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joe79 (6. September 2013)

Ich mein das mit dem Plastikteil an der Schaltung ist echt blöd, aber evtl. haben die sich bei den Bremsscheiben ja was dabei gedacht. Steht ja auch in der Modellbeschreibung "Bremsscheibengröße: 203/200 (VR/HR)". 

Möglicherweise steht ja hinter der FRECHHEIT durchaus eine plausible Idee.


----------



## MPille (6. September 2013)

Es gibt immer Leute die erstmal schreien müssen.


----------



## filiale (6. September 2013)

Sind die Scheiben in unterschiedlicher Qualität oder warum ist das ein Problem ? (ich kenne mich damit nicht aus).


----------



## backstein689 (6. September 2013)

Wenn es in der Produktbeschreibung steht, dann hast du doch genau das von dir bestellte Rad geliefert bekommen. also hat in der Hinsicht Alles seine Richtigkeit.

oder was steht genau in der Beschreibung online?


mach doch mal ein Foto von dem Plastikteil an der Schaltung.


----------



## xsonicx (9. September 2013)

Na dann komm ich hier auch mal dazu ;-)

Letzte Woche bestellt....und jetzt heißt es warten...ist ja meine Lieblingsbeschäftigung...grrr ;-)))


Kleine Frage...hab zwar eine Bestellbestätigung usw. bekommen...aber keinen voraussichtlichen Liefertermin.....kommt da noch was???? Danke

Gruß


----------



## Freerider1504 (9. September 2013)

xsonicx schrieb:


> Kleine Frage...hab zwar eine Bestellbestätigung usw. bekommen...aber keinen voraussichtlichen Liefertermin.....kommt da noch was???? Danke
> 
> Gruß



Voraussichtlicher Termin, bzw. Woche der Auslieferung wird dir definitiv noch mitgeteilt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xsonicx (10. September 2013)

@Freerider1504

Vielen Dank für die Info 

...dann wird ich mal auf die nächste Mail warten...


----------



## Der-Gruni (10. September 2013)

moin,

Wartezimmer rein:
Bestellt am Sa. 31.09.2013 (im Laden). Montags Bestellbestätigung mit Zahlungsaufforderung. Dienstags bezahlt. Donnerstags Zahlungsbestätigung. Freitag Versandmitteilung. Dienstag (also Heute) Zustellung per DHL-Paket. JUJU

Bei Bestellung war noch Lieferwoche KW 38 angegeben. Also doch gute 1,5 Wochen schneller als geplant.

Achso:
Grand Canyon AL SLX 29 Typ 7.9 in acid storm (grau)

Wartezimmer wieder raus! 

auf bald
Der-Gruni


----------



## hans7 (10. September 2013)

Hallo,

ich hatte am 4 oder 5.9. zwei Strive bestellt und konnte sie am 7.9. bereits entgegen nehmen. 

Ein paar Kleinigkeiten haben sie vergessen: Das Manual und dieses kleine Ersatzteil für die Reverb sowie ein Leitungshalteclip und eine Plastikschraube zum schließen eines Gewindes war beschädigt. 

Ansonsten alles paletti.


----------



## Joe79 (10. September 2013)

Irgendwie werden scheinbar alle Bikes vor der Zeit geliefert, außer dem 29er Nerve Al...


----------



## hans7 (10. September 2013)

Scheinen derzeit eine größere Anzahl an Bikes fertig auf Bestand zu haben.


----------



## Joe79 (10. September 2013)

hans7 schrieb:


> Scheinen derzeit eine größere Anzahl an Bikes fertig auf Bestand zu haben.



Ja, die Frage ist doch nur: Warum nicht meins...


----------



## turbo32 (10. September 2013)

Joe79 schrieb:


> Irgendwie werden scheinbar alle Bikes vor der Zeit geliefert, außer dem 29er Nerve Al...



Moin,
Darf ich mich setzen??
Bleibe hoffentlich nur bei KW 39 
Nerve AL 8.9
 @Joe79 
Bist Du denn im Verzug mit Deinem ???


----------



## Joe79 (10. September 2013)

Nein, bin auch für KW39 geplant.


----------



## turbo32 (10. September 2013)

Oh..na mal sehen ...wir bleiben hier mal in Kontakt und vergleichen .
Greetz


----------



## Newbiee (10. September 2013)

Hallo 

Hab am 05.09 bestellt, am 06. die Zahl-Aufforderung erhalten und jetzt warte ich, aber bis Freitag wird das wohl nichts mehr 

Bestellt ist ein Torque FRX Rockzone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joe79 (10. September 2013)

Willkommen im Club...


----------



## Stetox (10. September 2013)

Mein FRX Playzone wurde heute abgeschickt. Bezahlt hab ich am Freitag.


----------



## Newbiee (13. September 2013)

Newbiee schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hab am 05.09 bestellt, am 06. die Zahl-Aufforderung erhalten und jetzt warte ich, aber bis Freitag wird das wohl nichts mehr
> 
> Bestellt ist ein Torque FRX Rockzone



Heute ist das Bike angekommen


----------



## turbo32 (13. September 2013)

Glückwunsch und  viel spass damit am WE .
Ich bleib dann noch mal sitzen.......


----------



## dj_holgie (16. September 2013)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> so meins ist da!!!
> 
> aber extrem *ÄRGERLICH*
> 
> *CANYON HAT ZWEI VERSCHIEDENE BREMSSCHEIBEN VERBAUT!!! einmal am HR die HS1 und am VR die GS3 von Avid..* !!!!!!!!!!!!!



Wo genau ist das Problem? Fahre auch 2 verschiedene Bremsscheiben und nein mein Bike ist beim Trail fahren noch NICHT explodiert. Hast du dich auch drüber beschwert das vorne ein anderer Reifen als hinten drauf ist ?


----------



## filiale (17. September 2013)

Was ist da jetzt eigentlich rausgekommen ?


----------



## Joe79 (17. September 2013)

Schätze mal nix...  Gibt es eigentlich schon Glückliche die das 2014er Nerve AL 29 bekommen haben?


----------



## turbo32 (17. September 2013)

Nö,aber nächste Woche....grins......

Hope so


----------



## turbo32 (17. September 2013)

bin ich eigentlich hinter Dir oder vor Dir dran???
meine Bestellung datiert vom 23.08.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joe79 (17. September 2013)

19.08 ...


----------



## Joe79 (17. September 2013)

Uih Uih Uih...! 

Sehr geehrte/er Jörg XXXX,

zur Zeit stellen wir Ihren Auftrag zur Abholung zusammen.

Erwarten Sie dazu bitte erst unsere Nachricht mit einem Link zu unserem Onlinekalender.
Dort haben Sie die Möglichkeit, Ihren Wunschtermin einzutragen. Bitte beachten Sie, dass eine
Abholung ohne vorige Terminvereinbarung aus organisatorischen Gründen leider nicht möglich
ist.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihr Canyon Team


----------



## turbo32 (17. September 2013)

Uiuiuiuiuiuui...es geht lohoooos.....


----------



## turbo32 (17. September 2013)

19.08. ????

sausack.....


----------



## Joe79 (17. September 2013)

turbo32 schrieb:


> sausack.....



Hehe...


----------



## DiscoDuDe (17. September 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Wo genau ist das Problem? Fahre auch 2 verschiedene Bremsscheiben und nein mein Bike ist beim Trail fahren noch NICHT explodiert. Hast du dich auch drüber beschwert das vorne ein anderer Reifen als hinten drauf ist ?



mir geht es hier eigentlich ums prinzip und ums optische... 

ich hab ja sofort die bremse wieder demontiert da ich sowieso die nicht fahrn wollt die drauf ist.

Trotzdem finde ich es schade von Canyon 

1. am Bild im Webshop eine andere Bremsscheibe zu montieren
 a. die technisch gar nicht möglich ist
 b. es dann nicht erwähnt wird....
 c. es dann nicht die Scheibe des Vorgängermodelles dieser Bremsscheibengeneration ist sondern das VOR VOR Gängermodell.....

würde Canyon Shimano Bremsen montieren hätte ich die Sauerrei nicht.

Und das mim Reifen ist ja klar.... so blöd bin ich wieder auch nicht. 

Und rausgekommen ist da natürlich von nix war ja auch nicht anders zu erwarten, und dies kalkuliere ich aber bei so günstigen Preisen sowieso mit ein...

Tortzdem es ist und bleibt *ÄRGERLICH *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tenny (17. September 2013)

Mahlzeit

Bin neu hier. Nicht nur im Wartezimmer, auch hier im Forum. 
Wisst ihr ob Canyon seine Modelle auf " Halde"  produziert?  Oder werden die individuell zusammen gebaut. 
Bin scharf auf das neue Spectral AL. Hoffe die Lieferzeit hällt sich in Grenzen. 

Gruß Tenny


----------



## DiscoDuDe (17. September 2013)

Tenny schrieb:


> Mahlzeit
> 
> Bin neu hier. Nicht nur im Wartezimmer, auch hier im Forum.
> Wisst ihr ob Canyon seine Modelle auf " Halde"  produziert?  Oder werden die individuell zusammen gebaut.
> ...



nix mit Individualität zu dem Preis, Rahmengröße und ggf. Farbe kannst wählen und dann freuen das du genau das selbe Bike zig tausende male siehst


----------



## Tenny (17. September 2013)

Hatte mich etwas falsch ausgedrückt. Meinte natürlich ob sie nur auf Bestellung produzieren oder die Klamotten fertig auf lager haben?


----------



## DiscoDuDe (17. September 2013)

Tenny schrieb:


> Hatte mich etwas falsch ausgedrückt. Meinte natürlich ob sie nur auf Bestellung produzieren oder die Klamotten fertig auf lager haben?



Fertig auf Lager, *nix mit schweißen in Deutschland auf Bestellung ala Nicolai bei dem PREIS! *

die Rahmen kommen alle schön im Container aus dem Asiatischen-Raum und werden dann in Koblenz nur mehr endmontiert. 

D.h. Canyon hat selbstverständlich eine jährliche Bedarfsplanung


----------



## dj_holgie (17. September 2013)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> Fertig auf Lager, *nix mit schweißen in Deutschland auf Bestellung ala Nicolai bei dem PREIS! *
> 
> die Rahmen kommen alle schön im Container aus dem Asiatischen-Raum und werden dann in Koblenz nur mehr endmontiert.
> 
> D.h. Canyon hat selbstverständlich eine jährliche Bedarfsplanung



Jap und teilweise Qualitätskontrolle geschiet auch in Koblenz. Angeblich drücken die ja nochmal alle Laufradsätze ab z.B.


----------



## Joe79 (18. September 2013)

Heute Morgen kam die Mail zur Terminvereinbarung. 
Samstag bin ich dann in Koblenz... ; )


----------



## turbo32 (18. September 2013)

Das kalendarisch ne Woche zu früh ,da schreib ich nochmal canyon an,das kann nicht sein 

Hau rein ,hoffe Du kannst bis dahin ruhig schlafen


----------



## filiale (18. September 2013)

Joe79 schrieb:


> Heute Morgen kam die Mail zur Terminvereinbarung.
> Samstag bin ich dann in Koblenz... ; )



Hast Du ein 19" bestellt ?


----------



## Joe79 (18. September 2013)

29er XL


----------



## turbo32 (18. September 2013)

@Joe 
ich habe eine 600 Km Anreise mit der Bahn vor mir und habe mir in DER Woche den Donnerstag Mittag rausgesucht .
Wie sieht denn der Terminkalender bei denen so aus ?
feste Vorgaben oder kann man irgend ne Uhrzeit eintragen ? 
Immer ganze Stunde? 11 ,12,13,14 ?
danke ...bin halt neugierig und hab Langeweile ........UND BIN HEISS WIE FRITTENFETT ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joe79 (18. September 2013)

Die Auswahl erfolgt immer in 45 Minuten Schritten. Dabei müssen aber 2 Werktage zwischen Terminvereinbarung und Termin liegen. Meine kam Heute, ergo Samstag der erste mögliche Termin. 

Kann ich total nachvollziehen...


----------



## turbo32 (18. September 2013)

Ahja.......DANKE


----------



## nerve29 (18. September 2013)

nächste Woche dürfe mein Nerve al 29 Versand werden.
Hoffe das alles klappt warte schon sehnsüchtig.


----------



## turbo32 (19. September 2013)

Joe79 schrieb:


> Uih Uih Uih...!
> 
> Sehr geehrte/er Jörg XXXX,
> 
> ...





Yihaaaaaa .....sehr geehrter Herr XXXX ,
ihr Ware wird gerade kommisioniert............

AHA ,geiht lous!!!!!!!


----------



## Joe79 (19. September 2013)

Glückwunsch! Ich freu mich auch wie "hulle" auf Samstag...


----------



## turbo32 (21. September 2013)

So dann bitte mal ein Fotto 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI Y300-0100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Joe79 (22. September 2013)

@turbo32

Sorry... Fahren war erstmal wichtiger als Fotos machen...  Aber heute habe ich eines gemacht. Das Bike ist der Hammer! Einfach nur Klasse und die Klettereigenschaften sind ein Traum.

Die Übergabe war auch sehr gut und mein Ansprechpartner wirklich kompetent. Unser kleiner Schatz der quer durch den Laden lief wurde statt mit bösen blicken erstmal mit einem Canyon Laufrad ausgestattet. Hat sich wirklich gelohnt...


----------



## turbo32 (22. September 2013)

Super und Glückwunsch ,damit bist Du ehrenvoll entlassen aus dem Wartesaal


----------



## Maxmara67 (22. September 2013)

turbo32 schrieb:


> @Joe
> danke ...bin halt neugierig und hab Langeweile ........UND BIN HEISS WIE FRITTENFETT ......



     

Verständlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxmara67 (22. September 2013)

Joe79 schrieb:


> @turbo32
> Das Bike ist der Hammer! Einfach nur Klasse und die Klettereigenschaften sind ein Traum.




Das kann ich nur bestätigen... Aufsteigen des Vorderrades selbst bei wirklich steilen Anstiegen: komplette Fehlanzeige! 
Das Ding klebt am Boden als wär man durch Patex gefahren.


----------



## filiale (22. September 2013)

Joe79 schrieb:


> Das Bike ist der Hammer! Einfach nur Klasse und die Klettereigenschaften sind ein Traum.



Glückwunsch 

Hast Du Dein Bike mal gewogen (auch gerne mit Personenwaage, einmal mit Dir und Rad und einmal ohne) ? Das wäre wirklich interessant zu wissen den angegeben ist es mit 12,1kg bei kleinster Größe. Und welche Größe hat Dein Bike ?

Danke


----------



## turbo32 (25. September 2013)

So Ihr Lieben ,das Baby hab ich gestern nach Hause geholt ,war ein langer turn mit über 12 std. hin und zurück .
Trotzdem schön mal dort gewesen zu sein ,jetzt kann ich mitreden 

Also ,bin hier raus und wünsche allen noch zufriedene und baldige Zustellungen/Abholungen ,
bis demnächst ,wir sehen uns auf dem Trail ,
der Turbo 


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/232157


----------



## turbo32 (25. September 2013)

.


----------



## Deleted 217913 (26. September 2013)

Ein 2013-er Nerve AL+ 9.0  habe ich gestern bestellt.

Habe mich bewusst wieder für ein 26" entschieden und mit dem "alten" Modell kann ich sehr gut leben 

Aus diesem Grund ist mein Nerve XC 8.0 aus 2011 (2012-er Modell) demnächst abzugeben.



ANBOJA


----------



## Rettel (2. Oktober 2013)

Ok, dann setz ich mich auch mal wieder auf die Wartebank.
Hab das 29 AL 8.9 in stealth Größe L geordert.
Termin ist KW 44. 
ok, Geduld ist eine Tugend ...

Grüße Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firevsh2o (2. Oktober 2013)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> mir geht es hier eigentlich ums prinzip und ums optische...
> 
> ich hab ja sofort die bremse wieder demontiert da ich sowieso die nicht fahrn wollt die drauf ist.
> 
> ...



Hast du diesbezüglich mit Canyon Kontakt aufgenommen? Ich habe heute mein Dropzone bekommen, auch mit den zwei verschiedenen Scheiben. Schaut schon etwas komisch aus das Ganze!


----------



## Helius-FR (3. Oktober 2013)

Bin auch Bald einer von Euch...

Habe mir aus dem Sparbuch ein Torque FRX Rockzone gegönnt.

Da Teil soll in der 42Kw kommen.


----------



## Sevenly (3. Oktober 2013)

Ich reihe mich auch ein bei euch Wartenden 

Diese Woche habe ich mir mein Torque Ex Trailflow bestellt. Kanns kaum erwarten


----------



## DiscoDuDe (3. Oktober 2013)

firevsh2o schrieb:


> Hast du diesbezüglich mit Canyon Kontakt aufgenommen? Ich habe heute mein Dropzone bekommen, auch mit den zwei verschiedenen Scheiben. Schaut schon etwas komisch aus das Ganze!



ne... hab drauf geschi**** ist es nicht wert, aber ich werde ihnen trotzdem mal schreiben, aber es wird das zurückkommen, dass die Abbildungen natürlich nur ähnlich sind.... aber trotzdem


----------



## firevsh2o (3. Oktober 2013)

Komisch ist das schon mit den Scheiben. Naja, egal ich bau meine 2012er Codes vorne mit etwas weniger Unterlegscheiben auf, das passt dann auch mit HS1 Scheiben. Muss ich halt schnell eine ordern.


----------



## ichbinstom (4. Oktober 2013)

Sooo Leute, setze mich ab heute auch zu euch aufs Sofa im Wartezimmer.
Soeben Nerve Nerve AL 29 7.9 CH in Gr. L bestellt.
Bin schon gespannt wann es ankommt

Nachtrag: Hab das Nerve Nerve in Black Ano /white wieder abbestellt und ein Nerve Al 29 7.9 in acid storm geordert


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (12. Oktober 2013)

Ich reihe mich dann auch mal wieder ein.

Letzte Woche Probe gefahren und nun bestellt.

CF SLX - 29 / 9.9 

Bereits mein drittes Canyon


----------



## Deleted 217913 (12. Oktober 2013)

ANBOJA schrieb:


> Ein 2013-er Nerve AL+ 9.0  habe ich gestern bestellt.
> 
> Habe mich bewusst wieder für ein 26" entschieden und mit dem "alten" Modell kann ich sehr gut leben
> 
> ...



Bin raus, habe es gestern abgeholt und habe jetzt 2


----------



## ichbinstom (15. Oktober 2013)

es geht los. Sendungsstatus 60%. Ich hoffe das der schöne schwarze Karton
morgen oder übermorgen bei im Vorzimmer steht wenn ich abends nachhause komme. Dann steht der ersten ausfahrt am WE nichts mehr im Wege


----------



## Rettel (15. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir ist der Status auch auf 60%. Dann denke ich das morgen die Black Box vor der Tür steht. Dann habe ich mein fünftes Canyon im Besitz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Challenge (15. Oktober 2013)

Rettel schrieb:


> Bei mir ist der Status auch auf 60%. Dann denke ich das morgen die Black Box vor der Tür steht. Dann habe ich mein fünftes Canyon im Besitz.


 
Hallo...
ist zwar erst mein erstes Canyon (Nerve AL 9.9 29 Zoll) habe aber heute Bescheid bekommen das es in den nächsten 48h an DHL übergeben wird.
Ende 38 KW bestellt,Liefertermin 44KW und geht in der 42 KW raus. Ging doch schneller wie gedacht.
Grüße


----------



## quarksalber (16. Oktober 2013)

bei mir ist es auch so weit - habe soeben die mail bekommen, dass mein bike in den nächsten 48h an dhl übergeben wird.

bei mir geht es um ein grand canyon al slx 9.9 in größe L (bin also einer der glücklichen, die nicht bis KW8 nächsten Jahres warten müssen )

achso zur vollständigkeit: bestellt in kw36, geplante lieferung in kw44

besten gruß


----------



## Rettel (16. Oktober 2013)

Ok, hab heute Post bekommen. Mein AL 8.9 ist fertig aufgebaut. Hab lediglich auf XT bremse umgerüstet, da ich an meinem AM 9.0 und am Bike meiner Frau auch XT fahre. Morgen gibt es die erste Probefahrt, bin mal gespannt. Den noch wartenden wünsche ich viel Geduld, aber das warten lohnt sich, und meins war jetzt immerhin zwei Wochen schneller als angegeben bei mir.


----------



## Challenge (17. Oktober 2013)

Bike ist zu Hause angekommen. Wird heute nach der Arbeit gleich ausgepackt. Bilder folgen .
Grüße


----------



## ichbinstom (17. Oktober 2013)

meine Herren !! ich ruf schon jeden Tag bei DHL und der Post an weil
mein Briefträger des Vertrauens die Black Box nicht bringt

Oder ist er doch nicht so vertrauensvoll und räubert seit gestern mit 
meinem Nerve über den Hometrail


----------



## ichbinstom (19. Oktober 2013)

So Leute ich bin dann raus hier. Am Freitag ist das nerve dann doch noch gekommen. Der Postmann brachte es nicht übers Herz es doch nicht zuzustellen. Am Freitag aufgebaut noch etwas getunt 200er Scheibe vorne, Ergon Sattel, Hintere Bremse musste entlüftet werden. 
Fazit: Sensationell, das warten lohnt sich bis jetzt 100 km runter daumen:


----------

